# Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein



## MaxFalkenstern (27. Juni 2010)

*Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,754976


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

so ein Artikel schreit ja geradezu wieder nach nem Flamewar.


----------



## ferrari2k (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Auf jeden Fall.
Also klar, der PC hat schon Vorteile, nur wird mir in letzter Zeit das Spielen ziemlich verleidet wegen dieser dämlichen DRM Geschichten...
Da freu ich mich doch, dass ich mir vor einiger Zeit Stück für Stück fast alles an Konsolen gekauft habe, was momentan aktuell ist, so hab ich wenigstens noch die Wahl, wo ich was spielen will.


----------



## boss3D (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@ PCGames
Gratuliere zum dümmsten Artikel seit langem! Soll ich jetzt 8 Gründe gegen den PC bzw. für die Konsolen aufzählen?

Dass ihr und PCGH ständig krampfhaft versucht, die positiven Seiten eurer geliebten PCs hervorzuheben, zeigt doch nur umso deutlicher, wie sehr es mit der Kiste unter dem Schreibtisch wirklich den Bach runter geht. Wäre mit dem PC alles in Ordnung, wären solche selten dämlichen Artikel nämlich gar nicht notwenig.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## acti0n (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



boss3D schrieb:


> @ PCGames
> Gratuliere zum dümmsten Artikel seit langem! Soll ich jetzt 8 Gründe gegen den PC bzw. für die Konsolen aufzählen?
> 
> Dass ihr und PCGH ständig krampfhaft versucht, die positiven Seiten eurer geliebten PCs hervorzuheben, zeigt doch nur umso deutlicher, wie sehr es mit der Kiste unter dem Schreibtisch wirklich den Bach runter geht. Wäre mit dem PC alles in Ordnung, wären solche selten dämlichen Artikel nämlich gar nicht notwenig.
> ...


   Hahahahah was ein Konsolen Fanboy!

Und ja! Ich bin STOLZ darauf ein PCler zu sein!


----------



## Starcook (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Immer dieses Rummgeheule wegen DRM. Wenn euer System gut läuft und es nich vollgeballert mit irgendwelchen Rotz is, den ihr euch auf Pornoseiten eingefangen habt, gibts mit DRM auch keine Probleme.

Ich hab seit der Beta Windows 7, hatte davor seit der Beta Vista. Hab nahezu alle großen Games... und NIE, wirklich NIE ein Problem mit DRM  und Co. gehabt.

PC 4 tw! Gott wenn ich an Spiele wie CoD oder GTA auf Ps3 denke... Pfui! Aber wenn man 10 Meter vom TV wegsitzt siehts gut aus


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Was regt ihr euch denn so auf? Schonmal daran gedacht, dass es auch soetwas wie "Fun-Artikel" gibt? Ich würde sagen, dass dieser Artikel rein aus Spaß an der Freude entstand und PCGames selbst, also die Redaktion, so gut wie nichts damit zu tun hat.
Man kann doch nicht erwarten, dass eine Redaktion ausschließlich seriöse Artikel bringen kann. Spaß gehört immerhin auch dazu, zumal dieser Artikel wohl rein subjektiver Natur zu sein scheint.


----------



## INU-ID (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Oha, da hat wohl letzte Nacht jemand schlecht geschlafen.^^


boss3D schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt 8 Gründe gegen den PC bzw. für die Konsolen aufzählen?


Wenn du Lust hast, warum nicht? Ehrlich gesagt hast du mich jetzt sogar etwas neugierig gemacht.



> Dass ihr und PCGH ständig krampfhaft versucht, die positiven Seiten eurer geliebten PCs hervorzuheben, zeigt doch nur umso deutlicher, wie sehr es mit der Kiste unter dem Schreibtisch wirklich den Bach runter geht.


Von "krampfhaft" ist zwar weit und breit keine Spur, aber ich finde du hast völlig Recht. Wie kann man als PC-Magazin auch nur auf die Idee kommen die Vorzüge dieser Plattform gelegentlich mal hervorzuheben.



> Wäre mit dem PC alles in Ordnung, wären solche selten dämlichen Artikel nämlich gar nicht notwenig.


Bestimmt wer? Du? Und was genau ist mit deinem PC eigentlich nicht in Ordnung?

Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht warum man sich da aufregen muß.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

INU.ID


----------



## JohnCarpenter (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

	Maus und Tastatur auf Platz 1? Finde ich schon seltsam... Ohne Zweifel funktionieren Ego-Shooter, Strategiespiele Point&Klick Adventures und das tote Genre aufwändiger Simulationen damit besser. Trotzdem würde ich dem jetzt nicht den höchsten Stellenwert geben.
Gibt auch genug Gegenbeispiele, insbesondere die meisten 3rd Person Actionadventures, die nur intuitiv und vernünftig mit Gamepad funktionieren und wo das Spielerlebnis durch die nachträglich implementierte M&T-Steuerung für die PC-Version eher gelitten hat.
Wenn man also eh kein Interesse an erst genannten Spielen hat, wiegt das Argument nichts.


----------



## AlexSZ (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

mmm ich hab ein guten pc und auch eine playstation 3 und ich finde das dieser bericht eigentlich ziemlicher müll ist... soll doch jeder spielen was er will ein xboxler mit seiner xbox ein ps3 typ mit seiner ps3 und ein pcler mit seinem pc! und nochwas zum thema grafik und so hat wirklich jeder das geld für ne 600€ grafikkarte mit nen 1000€ cpu und so? ich glaube nicht ganz ehrlich DIESER BERICHT IST SCHROTT!


----------



## AlexSZ (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

sry für doppelpost aber spiele wie nfs oder burnout ,assassins creed,uncharted oder so lesst sich besser auf kontrollern spielen,ego shooter und so nicht


----------



## N8Mensch (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

(doppelter Eintrag - sry - hm du auch?)


----------



## N8Mensch (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Wir sind hier auf einer *PC GAMES* Seite?! Was erwartet ihr? Acht Gründe gegen PC? Hallo?

Ansonsten nicht so ernst nehmen bzw. nicht auf die Goldwaage legen


----------



## Brain23 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

ist doch einfach keine tastatur keine maus und die bereitschaft jeden preis zu bezahlen sorry muss ma weg ne email schreiben 0o noobs


----------



## Jambeejoe (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Halo

Also ich hab in Januar nach ca 10 Jahr Pc -Zockerei , eines Xbox 360 elite Zugelegt.
Den kauf hab ich keineswegs bereut , Ich kann nur vom vorteile berichten bis auf Spielepreise, da die ca 10-20% teurer sind , aber es lohnt sich auf jeden fall!!!
Es laufen alle spiele tadellos , nicht wie beim pc , man braucht die Sch...ss aktivierung nicht , ebenso die inst. limits fallen weg , teurere Hardwares müssen nicht standig gekauft werden , beim systemneuinstall fallen die spielstände nicht weg , man hockt sich auf dem couch hin und hat 50Zoll vor dem fresse etc
Ich könnte noch weitermachen .
Also ich find den Artikel ebenfalls müll

Pc hab  i nur noch fürs surfen , aber hier dient es auch langsam aus da manche neue glotzen verfügen über browserfunktion.
Zum arbeiten reichen doch Note oder mittlereweile Netbooks.
Ich denke tisch-Pcs werden in 10-15 jahrenüberflüssig.

Gruss JJ


----------



## facopse (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Wahnsinn, wie hier geflamt wird. War aber auch abzusehen. 
Der Artikel ist meiner Meinung nach kein Schrott, er hebt lediglich 8 Vorteile des PCs gegenüber den Konsolen hervor. Wer sich dadurch provoziert fühlt, soll sich zusammen mit geistigen Genossen aus dem Kindergarten darüber aufregen.
Ich besitze sämtliche Konsolen von Nintendo, Sony und Microsoft in fast allen Ausführungen seit dem NES und habe mir in den Osterferien einen PC für über 2000 Ocken zusammengeschraubt. Wozu brauch ich das alles?
Weil alles seine Vorzüge hat und ich ein leidenschaftlicher Gamer bin!
Wenn ich nun jedoch anfange, die jeweiligen Vorzüge aufzuzählen, werde ich heute nicht mehr fertig.
Fakt ist, dass jede Plattform ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat.
Und wer der Meinung ist, alles niederbashen zu müssen, was er nicht sein Eigen nennen kann oder ihm schlicht nicht taugt, ist aus meiner Sicht unreif und kurzsichtig.
Diese Phase habe ich schon vierte Klasse Grundschule hinter mir gelassen.


----------



## ferrari2k (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Starcook schrieb:


> Immer dieses Rummgeheule wegen DRM. Wenn euer System gut läuft und es nich vollgeballert mit irgendwelchen Rotz is, den ihr euch auf Pornoseiten eingefangen habt, gibts mit DRM auch keine Probleme.
> 
> Ich hab seit der Beta Windows 7, hatte davor seit der Beta Vista. Hab nahezu alle großen Games... und NIE, wirklich NIE ein Problem mit DRM  und Co. gehabt.
> 
> PC 4 tw! Gott wenn ich an Spiele wie CoD oder GTA auf Ps3 denke... Pfui! Aber wenn man 10 Meter vom TV wegsitzt siehts gut aus


Ja super, es gibt noch andere Leute, die DRM halt ablehnen. Und nicht, weil sie damit Probleme kriegen könnten, sondern weil sie Spiele auch nach ein paar Jahren mal wieder spielen wollen. Diese Diskussion gabs doch oft genug, warum muss man euch das immer wieder erklären, warum immer wieder immer dieselben Argumente, die immer wieder wiederlegt werden?!
Meine Güte, man kann auch mal über seinen Tellerand schauen.


----------



## Querkopp (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Mh, mal überlegen.
Ich habe eine PS3 und einen PC.

Der Koop-DLC für RDR war? Umsonst.
LAN? Pf, spiel ich eben übers PSN.
Günstige Spiele? Meine Fifa10 hat 20€ in UK gekostet.

Ach ja:

Ein guter Grund für eine PS3:

Red Dead Redemption

Mh. Und noch einer:

Heavy Rain.

Aber touché - bei BFC2 will ich WASD nicht missen müssen.


----------



## Freakless08 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



zerr schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > zerr schrieb:
> ...


   
Eher kannst du dich nicht richtig ausdrücken oder etwas sinnvolles Posten wodurch du auf Kraftausdrücke zurückgreifen musst. Es geht auch ohne.


----------



## RoteGarde (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

wieso ist Quicksave für PC nicht drin ?


----------



## Starcook (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ganz einfache Regel. 

Konsolen = Mainstream 

Konsolen sind köstengünstig in der Anschaffung, schnelleres Loszocken, da keine so extremen Installationsroutinen benötigt werden. Alles geht auf Knopfdrück, nichts muss eingestellt/angepasst werden. Idiotensicher eben 

PC = Perfektionisten

Hier geht es schon lange um mehr als nur Funktion. Es geht um das Maximum an Spielerlebnis. Maximale Grafik, maximaler Content (Mods etc.). Eben für Leute, denen Konsolen zur normal, zu Mainstream sind 

Beide Seiten sind haben eine Darseinsberechtigung. Das Mainstream jedoch in Sachen Verkauf vorn lieg... sagt doch schon der Name (:


----------



## fastgiga (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



zerr schrieb:


> für 1000€ bekommst du einen gamer rechner der sehr gut mit der piss3 oder der dreckbox 360 mithalten kann


naja, wenn man die austauschbaren komponenten (bildschirm, tastatur, maus, gehäuse und netzteil) vom alten pc behält, reichen 500€ LOCKER um einen PC zu kaufen der ner ps3 oder ner xbox haushoch überlegen ist.


----------



## mxpr (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Hm, acht gute Gründe für Konsolen:
Red Dead Redemption
Heavy Rain
Killzone
Resistance
Halo
Gears of War
God of War
Little Big Planet


----------



## Starcook (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



fastgiga schrieb:


> zerr schrieb:
> 
> 
> > für 1000€ bekommst du einen gamer rechner der sehr gut mit der piss3 oder der dreckbox 360 mithalten kann
> ...


Monitor darf man eh nicht mitberechnen. Tut man bei der Konsole ja auch nicht


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ich würd erstmal alle bitten den guten Ton zu wahren. Trotz solcher komischen Artikel seitens der PCG.de ist dies hier kein Freifahrtsschein seinen geistigen Erguss niederzuschreiben.

Danke.



Starcook schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Regel.
> Konsolen = Mainstream
> 
> Konsolen sind köstengünstig in der Anschaffung, schnelleres Loszocken, da keine so extremen Installationsroutinen benötigt werden. Alles geht auf Knopfdrück, nichts muss eingestellt/angepasst werden. Idiotensicher eben


Was ist beim Installieren von PC Spielen bitte 'elitär' oder nicht 'idiotensicher'? Magst du mir das mal erklären? Wer bei einer Installation von 08/15 Spiele überfordert ist, hat mMn ganz andere Probleme.

Beim PC gehen meine Installationen auch immer auf Knopfdruck, mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass ich merkwürdige EULA / AGBs etc. bestätigen muss und mich dann freuen darf, mein Verzeichnis auszuwählen.

Wahnsinnig elitär.   



> PC = Perfektionisten
> 
> Hier geht es schon lange um mehr als nur Funktion. Es geht um das Maximum an Spielerlebnis. Maximale Grafik, maximaler Content (Mods etc.). Eben für Leute, denen Konsolen zur normal, zu Mainstream sind


Mag ich garnicht wiedersprechen, allerdings ist der PC für mich mittlerweile eine reine Arbeitsmaschine geworden. Ich bin seit 198x am PC dabei, vorher halt C64 ( beim Onkel ) und bis Ende 2006 nicht eine Konsole gehabt. D.h. nur weil man an Konsolen spielt, hat das nichts mit Perfektionismus oder "idiotensicher" zutun.


Der Unterschied ist eben, dass es Leute gibt, die beides einsetzen und sich einfach nur tot lachen über solche dümmlichen Kommentare von Leuten, die der Meinung sind, sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und wie kleine Kinder auf solche Artikel der PCG.de aufspringen.

Ich sags immer wieder:

Anno 1404 - PC!
Diablo 3 - PC!
Starcraft 2 - PC!

Forza3 - 360!
Shooter - beides
etc.pp.

Ich werd mich dann gleich mal in meinen Fatboy setzen & Red Dead Redamption spielen ... 'kannst du das auch?'   



> Beide Seiten sind haben eine Darseinsberechtigung. Das Mainstream jedoch in Sachen Verkauf vorn lieg... sagt doch schon der Name (:


Das die einfache Beschaffung von Kopien für den PC auch ein Grund sein könnte, kommt dir garnicht in den Sinn?


----------



## AlexSZ (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Uncharted hast vergessen


----------



## Lurelein (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



mxpr schrieb:


> Hm, acht gute Gründe für Konsolen:
> Red Dead Redemption
> Heavy Rain
> Killzone
> ...


In dem Artikel geht es nicht nur um spiele. Davon mal abgesehen ist Red Dead Redemtion und vielleicht Heavy Rain die einzigen interessanten Titel. Gears of War gibt es auch für PC.
Halo ist ein gehypter grottiger Shooter und 08/15 Shooter wie Killzone und Resistance gibt es aufm PC tonnenweise. God of War ist geschmackssache und Little Big Planet kann vielleicht meine kleine Schwester was mit anfangen.

Wenn tolle Spiele jetzt ein Grund für konsolen sind wo sind die 7 anderen?

@Rabowke: Ich chill mich auch in meinen Fatboy und zock auf meinem Plasma PC Spiele, wo ist der unterschied?

Ich habe auch eine PS3, aber die läuft nicht ansatzweise so häufig wie der PC.


----------



## Alf1507 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Meine Güte... was ist den hier schon wieder los? Es war ja irgendwie gleich klar, das bei so einem Artikel die Leute sofort wieder auf agressivste Weise aufeinander losgehen. Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los das genau das vielleicht sogar beabsichtigt war. Wundert sich da eigentlich noch jemand, warum die Community hier immer kleiner wird? Ich könnte jedenfalls wetten das es garantiert schon wieder ein paar gelöschte Beiträge und Verwarnungen gegeben hat.

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag: Mit der Überschrift hat sich der verantwortliche Redakteur ja mal wieder selbst übertroffen! Geht's eigentlich noch provozierender?


----------



## He11banan (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

nicht zu vergessen mapping, modding.

wieviel Spass hats gemacht für UT, CoH, C&C, CS, CoD, BF eigene Maps zu basteln. Wie saumässig viel Spass hatten wir mit kleinen Modifikationen für Shooter?

Ich hab oft mehr Zeit (und vor allem weit mehr geistige Leistung) mit Modding/Mapping als mit dem eigentlichen Spiel verbracht und dabei einiges über Computer und Informatik gelernt.
Heutige Konsolenspieler drücken den Knopf an der X-Box und schalten dann die Birne auf Durchzug. Aber stimmt schon Konsolen sind einfacher, für Menschen die den Kopf brauchen damit die Ohren nicht in der Luft schweben - die erste Wahl.

Gruss Hellbanan


----------



## JohnCarpenter (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Sehr überzeugend - noch heute abend werde ich meine Konsolen verbrennen. Vielleicht steigt damit auch endlich mein IQ wieder über 50, wie zu der wunderbaren Zeit, als ich PC- only Spieler war. Vorher warte ich noch auf den Artikel "Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Games Abo zu haben."


----------



## Split99999 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ihr habt noch einen Grund vergessen: Dedicated Server! Der Multiplayer ist beim PC viel besser.


----------



## Cool-Bird (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Toller Artikel

Er macht mich stolz....                   ... ein PC´ler zu sein


----------



## Arhey (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Tja dann sollte mal PCGames aus genau diesen Gründen die Berichte über Konsolen und iProdukte einstellen und sich auf gute Artikel konzentrieren.

@Topic
Ich spiel generell lieber mit dem PC, aber es gibt auch Momente wo die Konsole einfach besser ist.
Es gibt tolle exklusive Titel und dann kann man sehr bequem vom Sofa aus spielen. 

Ich bin weder für eine der Plattformen noch gegen die andere. Ich finds nur schade, dass die Spielehersteller immer eine davon vernachlässigen.


----------



## maxilink (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

ach mädels, seid doch lieb zueinander
ich glaub ich machs relativ schlau und spiel einfach pc und konsole, so genieße ich alle vorteile von beiden seiten


----------



## JohnCarpenter (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



maxilink schrieb:


> ach mädels, seid doch lieb zueinander
> ich glaub ich machs relativ schlau und spiel einfach pc und konsole, so genieße ich alle vorteile von beiden seiten


Hey, Vorsicht - FINGER WEG, sonst wird aus dir nie ein PC-Spieler !


----------



## Yggdra (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Zu Platz 5: Um diese Spiele zocken zu müssen, muss ein PC'ler alle 2 Jahre neue Hardware kaufen. Ein Konso'ler muss nach der einmaligen Anschaffungsgebühr nur noch für Spiele ausgeben. Ein Preisunterschied, der sich im eigenen Portmonee schnell bemerkbar macht. 

Was soll dieser ganze Hetzartikel? PC um zu arbeiten (und gelegentlichen spielen von Fussballmanager und Adventure) und eine Konsole um zu spielen. Wieso müssen soviele Menschen immer ein Scheuklappensichtfeld haben?


----------



## silencer1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ein dämlicher Artikel. Stolz sein, daß man auf dem PC spielen kann? Klingt wie ein Privileg. Wenn man darauf spielen will, dann kauft man sich halt einen.


----------



## Oli22 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Yggdra schrieb:


> Zu Platz 5: Um diese Spiele zocken zu müssen, muss ein PC'ler alle 2 Jahre neue Hardware kaufen. Ein Konso'ler muss nach der einmaligen Anschaffungsgebühr nur noch für Spiele ausgeben. Ein Preisunterschied, der sich im eigenen Portmonee schnell bemerkbar macht.
> 
> Was soll dieser ganze Hetzartikel? PC um zu arbeiten (und gelegentlichen spielen von Fussballmanager und Adventure) und eine Konsole um zu spielen. Wieso müssen soviele Menschen immer ein Scheuklappensichtfeld haben?


 dann rechne mal zusammen das du für jedes spiel rund 30€ mehr bezahlst für ein konsolenspiel!!

Da reichen 20 Spiele in 2 jahren schon aus um auf 600€ zu gelangen was dann das neue Mainboard + CPU+ GraKa kosten würde


----------



## solkutter (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Allein das ich mit einem PC wessentlich mehr machen kann ALS zu Spielen überwiegt der Pc schon gegenüber den Konsolen.
So Long....


----------



## ferrari2k (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Allein das ich mit einem PC wessentlich mehr machen kann ALS zu Spielen überwiegt der Pc schon gegenüber den Konsolen.
> So Long....


Natürlich kann man mit dem PC mehr machen, nur kann man mit ihm auch ziemliche Probleme haben.
Das sollte man auch bedenken.


----------



## schattenlord98 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler, zumindest auf meiner Xbox 360. Da spiele ich Renn- bzw. Sportspiele, aber auch sowas wie Assassins Creed, also Konsolentypische Spiele. Egoshooter und der gleichen spiele ich auf dem PC, weil zum einen die Grafik besser ist, und zum anderen die Steuerung einfach und schnell funktioniert...


----------



## Enisra (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> solkutter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Allein das ich mit einem PC wessentlich mehr machen kann ALS zu Spielen überwiegt der Pc schon gegenüber den Konsolen.
> ...


naja
das hatte man mit der RoD-Box auch


----------



## thurius (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Platz 5 - Günstigere Spiele
Konsoleros müssen für ein neues Spiel im Schnitt zwischen 55-70 Euro auf den Tisch legen. PC-Spiele sind günstiger, da die Spielentwickler keine Lizenzgebühr an den Hardwarehersteller (etwa Microsoft und Sony) abführen müssen. Aktuelle Titel kosten somit nur rund 40 Euro. Ein Preisunterschied, der sich im eigenen Portmonee schnell bemerkbar macht.


das was pcspieler sparen ,muss man bei punkt 6 aber wiederausgeben

Platz 6 - Schrauben und Tüfteln am PC
Der Lüfter zu laut, das Laufwerk zu langsam? Konsoleros müssen sich mit der Hardware abfinden. PC'ler nicht. Sie tauschen Komponenten, schrauben und tüfteln solange am Rechenknecht, bis er ihre Erwartungen vollends erfüllt. Dabei zeigen ihnen Benchmarks, wo die Stärken und Schwächen liegen. Nicht versuchen sich im Casemodding und verpassen Gehäuse und Innereien des Computers einen individuellen Anstrich. Ja, das muss Liebe sein




Platz 4 - Die LAN-Parties
Ob daheim im engsten Freundeskreis oder in der Halle mit mehreren Tausend gleichgesinnten Gamern: LAN Parties haben über die Jahre hinweg kaum etwas von ihrer Faszination verloren. PC, Monitor, Kabel, Tastatur und Maus sowie einen Schlafsack und reichlich Verpflegung. Mehr braucht man für eine solche Veranstaltung, die schon mal über mehrere Tage und Nächte geht, eigentlich nicht. In den Wettkämpfen lernt man nicht nur sein persönliches Spielniveau kennen, sondern unter Umständen auch gleich neue Freunde. Schade nur, dass Entwickler aufgrund von Softwarepiraterie immer öfter auf die Implementierung eines LAN-Modus verzichten. Jüngstes Beispiel: Starcraft 2


LAN-Parties mag zwar für die altersgruppe 16-25 interessant sein bzw. für schüler oder studenten aber so ab 25 lässt es stark nach weil man nach einer 40-50 stunden woche keine lust mehr hat mit seinen rechner freitags kilometerweit zu fahren ,aufbauen und dann am sonntag nachmittag wiederabbauen um heimwerts zu fahren



*Platz 2* - Skins, Mods, Total Conversions
Kaufen, spielen, weglegen. So läuft das Prozedere bei Neuzugängen ab.



ähm wohl eher 
Kaufen ,es versuchen es zu installieren ,sich ärgern warum auf einmal ein problem beim installieren auftritt,sich darüber ärgern weil der server zum registrieren off ist ,patch laden ,spielen ,böser criterror , aufregen ,spielen, patch ziehen, endlich fertig gespielt ,weglegen


*Platz 8* - Multi Monitoring
ähm lieber einen 50" fernseher als mehere monitore mit rahmen die  das bild stören



Obwohl heftig umstritten: Das Geschäft mit dem kostenpflichtigem 
Downloadable Content (kurz: DLC) brummt. Zumindest auf den Konsolen. 
PC'lern knöpfen die Publisher so gut wie nie Geld ab. Zusätzliche 
Inhalte, wie Map-Packs und kleinere Erweiterungen, bekommen sie meist 
für lau oder gleich mit dem Kauf des Spiels dazu. Bestes Beispiel: 
Assassin's Creed 2 (siehe Screenshot rechts). Die verspätete Umsetzung 
für den Rechenknecht enthält zwei Missionen, für die Xbox 360- und 
PS3-Besitzer extra löhnen müssen. Ein ähnliches Geschenkpaket schnürte 
jüngst auch Valve: Die Bonuskampagne "Die Brücke" für die Zombiehatz 
Left 4 Dead 2 kostet PC-Jünger keinen Cent.


naja bei goty editions zahlt man für den dlcs auch nix


----------



## schattenlord98 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> solkutter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Allein das ich mit einem PC wessentlich mehr machen kann ALS zu Spielen überwiegt der Pc schon gegenüber den Konsolen.
> ...


Mit dem PC kann man alle Probleme lösen, die man vorher noch nicht hatte


----------



## thurius (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Allein das ich mit einem PC wessentlich mehr machen kann ALS zu Spielen überwiegt der Pc schon gegenüber den Konsolen.
> So Long....


stimmt man kann sich jeden film,musik, spiel,programm illegal runterladen als pcuser,
wow was fürn riesen vorteil für den pc*rolleyes*


----------



## solkutter (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



thurius schrieb:


> stimmt man kann sich jeden film,musik, spiel,programm illegal runterladen als pcuser,
> wow was fürn riesen vorteil für den pc*rolleyes*


   Wow Du Bist vieleicht ne Papnase.    .
Wenn das deine einsicht ist, dann tust Du mir wirklich Leid.


----------



## Worrel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



thurius schrieb:


> solkutter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Allein das ich mit einem PC wessentlich mehr machen kann ALS zu Spielen überwiegt der Pc schon gegenüber den Konsolen.
> ...


... weil man mit einem PC bekanntlicherweise ausschliesslich spielen und illegal runterladen und sonst nix machen kann ...


----------



## thurius (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > stimmt man kann sich jeden film,musik, spiel,programm illegal runterladen als pcuser,
> ...



schau dir mal auf golem oder heise die kommentare zum urheberrecht an.

90% denken doch nur weils möglich ist muss man es auch tun


----------



## Eickes (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



thurius schrieb:


> solkutter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Allein das ich mit einem PC wessentlich mehr machen kann ALS zu Spielen überwiegt der Pc schon gegenüber den Konsolen.
> ...


also wenn du das als Konsolenjunkie nicht hinbekommst, solltest du dich mal belesen....

da zu brauchst du kein PC.... ein router mit Torrentclient kann das auch und dann kannst du die musik auch auf der PS3 abspielen....


----------



## Split99999 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

"ähm lieber einen 50" fernseher als mehere monitore mit rahmen die das bild stören"

Juhu, es gibt nichts schöneres als der Texturmatsch auf nem 50 Zöller.


----------



## Sabbelmann (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ich finde den Artikel gut. Endlich mal wieder was zu lachen in den Kommentaren. Gerade die versuche eine Konsole gut dastehen zu lassen. Die Argumente sind zu köstlich, und deren Schreiber merken nichtmal dass man genau das selbe mit einem PC machen könnte und er keineswegs teurer ist als eine Konsole (von wegen alle 2 Jahre muss man den PC wechseln, ROFL). Selbst die Spiele wären immer noch 20 mal besser als die auf den Konsolen, wenn die Konsolen dem PC nicht so geschadet hätten. Aber das sollte eigentlich auch jeder wissen der mit PC gaming aufgewachsen ist, bzw wenn er mal eins der noch sehr seltenen echten PC Spiele spielen würde.
Dieses ganze Konsolengeblubber zeigt nur eins: Die meisten haben gar keine Ahnung was für ein Potenzial der PC hat. Wer das nicht erkennt, dem kann man das im Internet sowieso nicht beibringen.

Was solls. Ich bin nicht stolz darauf PC Spieler zu sein, ich bin aber sehr stolz darauf mich bis jetzt dem Konsolenhype entzogen zu haben. Somit habe ich den Untergang des PC Gamings nämlich nicht unterstüzt.


----------



## Sabbelmann (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> solkutter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Allein das ich mit einem PC wessentlich mehr machen kann ALS zu Spielen überwiegt der Pc schon gegenüber den Konsolen.
> ...


Z.B. ihn 5 mal zu Microsoft schicken, weil er jedes Jahr mal einen RRoD hat?  

Mal im ernst, wer meint dass er bei einer Konsole besser aufgehoben ist, weil man da keine Abstürze, Bugs oder Hardwarefehler hat, der passt wirklich perfekt zu einer und hat eh höchstens einen Aldi PC zum surfen rumstehen (und basiert darauf auch seine ganzen "Erkenntnisse" zu PCs.


----------



## Homerclon (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



AlexSZ schrieb:


> und nochwas zum thema grafik und so hat wirklich jeder das geld für ne 600€ grafikkarte mit nen 1000€ cpu und so? ich glaube nicht


Wer so viel Geld für eine GraKa oder speziell für eine CPU ausgibt, der ist irgendwo nicht mehr ganz normal.
Der setzt den PC dann nicht nur zum Spielen ein, sondern für den ist dass sein Statussymbol.

Gerade bei der CPU gibt es deutlich günstigere Modelle die nur wenig langsamer sind.
Und bei einer GraKa stimmt das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bei den Grafik-Flaggschiffen auch nicht.

Aber davon abgesehen stand im Artikel ja auch das dies eine Möglichkeit für Leute mit entsprechender Hardware ist. Das dies nur auf einen ganz kleinen Teil zutrifft hat niemand bestritten.
Man muss auch noch die Möglichkeit bedenken das man nach 2-3 Jahren dies noch immer nachholen kann, wenn die Preise der Hardware gesunken ist und das was damals High-End war, dem Standard von heute nur noch hinterher hinkt.
So kann man die älteren Titel, wenn man sie mal wieder durchspielt mit einer besseren Grafikpracht genießen als beim ersten mal durchspielen.



thurius schrieb:


> *Platz 8* - Multi Monitoring
> ähm lieber einen 50"
> fernseher als mehere monitore mit rahmen die  das bild stören


Bei den störenden Rahmen muss ich dir ja recht geben, aber du hast
 trotzdem einen Denkfehler gemacht. 
Zeig mir einen TV (im bezahlbarem Preisrahmen, und nicht deutlich teurer als 6 FullHD Monitore) mit einer Auflösung von auch nur annähern *5760*x1200.


----------



## ferrari2k (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Sabbelmann schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > solkutter schrieb:
> ...


Schubladendenken ist was tolles, oder?
Warum wird hier so vehement die Einsicht verweigert, dass Konsolen auch Vorteile haben?
Wer meint, dass mit dem PC ALLES möglich ist, der bringe mir bitte Forza 3 und Gran Turismo 5 auf einem PC zum laufen. Dann können wir weiterreden.


----------



## thurius (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Sabbelmann schrieb:


> Ich finde den Artikel gut. Endlich mal wieder was zu lachen in den Kommentaren. Gerade die versuche eine Konsole gut dastehen zu lassen. Die Argumente sind zu köstlich, und deren Schreiber merken nichtmal dass man genau das selbe mit einem PC machen könnte und er keineswegs teurer ist als eine Konsole (von wegen alle 2 Jahre muss man den PC wechseln, ROFL). Selbst die Spiele wären immer noch 20 mal besser als die auf den Konsolen, wenn die Konsolen dem PC nicht so geschadet hätten. Aber das sollte eigentlich auch jeder wissen der mit PC gaming aufgewachsen ist, bzw wenn er mal eins der noch sehr seltenen echten PC Spiele spielen würde.
> Dieses ganze Konsolengeblubber zeigt nur eins: Die meisten haben gar keine Ahnung was für ein Potenzial der PC hat. Wer das nicht erkennt, dem kann man das im Internet sowieso nicht beibringen.
> 
> Was solls. Ich bin nicht stolz darauf PC Spieler zu sein, ich bin aber sehr stolz darauf mich bis jetzt dem Konsolenhype entzogen zu haben. Somit habe ich den Untergang des PC Gamings nämlich nicht unterstüzt.


einfach nur köstlich wie die hochnäsigen elitären "pcuser" von heute wieder mit ihren Argumente kommen "der pc kann ja soviel"


der pc kann noch soviel Potenzial haben das geht mir ehrlich am arsch vorbei,_*ich will spielen*_ und kein ftp,web,homeserver betreiben keine fotos,videos,homepages,musikbearbeitung machen,keine mod,map,level für spiele machen ,_*ich will nur nach der arbeit bzw. am wochenende abschalten/spielen *_und dabei ist mir die spielplattform egal


----------



## thurius (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Bei den störenden Rahmen muss ich dir ja recht geben, aber du hast
> trotzdem einen Denkfehler gemacht.
> Zeig mir einen TV (im bezahlbarem Preisrahmen, und nicht deutlich teurer als 6 FullHD Monitore) mit einer Auflösung von auch nur annähern *5760*x1200.


*Die 1080p Lüge, oder anders: keiner brauch 1080p oder * *5760*x1200
Dank des Sony geschürten "Full HD 1080p auf PS3" HDTV Wahns und Aussagen
 wie "1080p ist besser weil... es besser ist" Vermutungen hier im Forum,
 versuche ich mal hier ein paar Usern die Angst zu nehmen, sie bekämen 
Augenkrebs, weil ein Spiel "nur" 720p beherrscht, oder warum es Blödsinn
 ist einen Fernseher, der 1080p versteht, aber nur ein 1366x768 Panel 
hat mit 1080p anzusteuern.



So, die ganzen Audiophilen, die 500 Euro für Lautsprecherkabel und CD 
Entmagnetisierer ausgeben bitte kurz wegsehen: 1080p braucht kein 
"normaler" Mensch.



Wer ein richtiges Heimkino mit metergroßer Leinwand und Projektor hat, 
dem nutzen 1080p etwas. Alle anderen werden von der Industrie ordentlich
 verschaukelt.

Gottseidank kosten 1080p FullHD Fernseher nicht mehr *so* viel mehr als 
ein "normaler" HDReady Fernseher, aber wer einen neuen Fernseher kauft, 
und 200 Euro sparen kann, kann damit ein paar mehr Spiele von kaufen.



Warum sind also 720p schon genug?



Auch das Menschliche Auge hat eine "Auflösung". Gesunde und "perfekte" 
Augen beim Menschen können auf ca. einem Meter Entfernung noch 2 Punkte 
oder parallele Linien wirklich als 2 unterschiedliche Punkte oder Linien
 erkennen, wenn die Linien noch 0,35 Millimeter auseinander sind, wenn 
das Licht relativ schwach ist (das Auge hat mehr Stäbchen, die im 
Dunklen ein Schwarz-Weiß Sehen ermöglichen und somit eine "höhere" 
Auflösung).

Wir schauen aber in einen Bildschirm, der uns anstrahlt. In einer 1990 
durchgeführten Studie kommt man bei einem Beleuchteten Objekt auf 
0,65 Millimeter, die das Auge dann noch als zwei getrennte Pixel 
auflösen kann (weil die Farb-sehenden Zäpfchen weniger sind).



Und jetzt wirds Mathematisch.

Wir stellen uns ein Dreieck vor. In unserem Auge ist der Winkel, die 
Entfernung zum Fernseher die "Ankathete", und der Pixelabstand die 
Gegenkathete.

Wie Ihr wohl noch aus dem Mathematikunterricht wisst, ist der Tangens 
des Winkels das Verhältnis aus Gegenkathete / Ankathete.



Wir haben also einen "Auflösungswinkel" unseres Auges von 0,37 Grad 
(Arkustangens von 0,65mm / 1m Abstand).



Nehmen wir jetzt ein typisches Wohnzimmer und einen typischen 40'' 
Fernseher. Für den optimalen Betrachtungsabstand werden die doppelte 
Bilddiagonale empfohlen. Also sollten wir ca. 2 Meter vom Fernseher 
wegsitzen.



Wir haben also noch unseren Winkel (0,37 Grad) und den 
Betrachtungsabstand von 2 Metern. Das ergibt, dass die Bildpunkte jetzt 
mindestens 1,3 Millimeter auseinander sein müssten, damit das 
beleuchtete, farbsehende Auge die Pixel als getrennte Pixel Wahrnehmen 
würde.

Rechnen wir das jetzt auf ein 720p Bild hoch (also 720 Pixel mit je 
mindestens 1,3 Millimeter Abstand) ergibt das eine Bildschirmhöhe von 
9,36 Metern. Da wir noch einen Breitbildfernseher mit 16:9 Format haben 
wollen, haben wir also einen ca. 16 Meter breiten und 9 Meter hohen 
"Fernseher". Erst mit so einem Fernseher kann unser Auge erkennen, dass 
das Bild wirklich aus einzelnen Pixeln besteht, und dann wäre eine 
höhere Auflösung (also 1080p) notwendig.



Diese Seite hier kommt auf ein weniger drastisches 
Ergebnis (weil sie die höhere "Zäpfchenauflösung" des Auges als 
Grundlage nimmt), aber auch zur Erkenntnis, das der Otto-Normal 
Zuschauer in seinem Wohnzimmer keine 1080p ausreizen kann.



Wer schon einen 1080p Fernseher in seinem Wohnzimmer hat, muss den nicht
 wegschmeißen. Er kann sich über das zuviel ausgegebene Geld ärgern, 
aber auf jeden Fall beruhigt sein, dass ihm nichts entgeht, wenn ein 
Spiel mal "nur" in 720p dargestellt wird.



Wer also allen Ernstes behauptet, er kann vom Sofa aus wirklich nicht 
ertragen, dass ein bewegtes Spiel oder ein Action-Film auf seinem 32'' 
Fernseher nicht in 1080p läuft, hat wahrscheinlich auch seinen 
Plattenspieler auf einem 3-Tonnen Granit-Tisch stehen, entmagnetisiert 
seine CD's, und betreibt Voodoo mit seinen Lautsprecherkabeln, damit der
 Klang "wärmer" wird.



Wer es nicht glaubt, soll einen Test machen. Bitte einen Freund, ein 
Blatt Papier zu nehmen, und dort mit einem Spitzen Fasermaler zwei 
Punkte aufzumalen, die etwa einen Millimeter Abstand haben (die 0,3 
Millimeter von Oben schenken wir uns). Dann ein Blatt mit einem Strich 
von einem Millimeter Länge. Wenns geht, nicht Schummeln, und die beiden 
Punkte insgesamt Dicker machen als den einen Punkt bzw. Strich.



Jetzt in zwei Meter Abstand aufstellen, und den Freund bitten, die 
Zettel zu mischen, und zufällig jeweils ein Blatt hinzuhalten. Kannst Du
 mit absoluter Sicherheit erkennen, welcher Zettel jetzt die beiden 
Punkte, oder nur den einen Strich hat?



Wer also Nachts vor Sorge nicht einschlafen kann, ob er denn wirklich 
das beste Bild in seinem Wohnzimmer hat, sollte aufhören 
Marketingbroschüren (besonders von Sony) zu lesen, und beruhigt seine 
Augen schließen. Die brauchen nämlich dringend Erholung vom genauen 
Kontroll-Schauen, ob das Bild jetzt wirklich besser ist.







Da wir jetzt geklärt haben, dass kein normaler Mensch auf seinem 
(vernünftig bezahlbaren) Fernseher den Unterschied zwischen 1080p und 
720p erkennen kann, sollte man im Handbuch des Fernsehers nachsehen, 
welche Native Auflösung das Display hat.



Bei Fernsehern bis 40'' ist es *meistens* (Ausnahmen bestätigen die 
Regel) ein 1366x768 Panel. Echte 1080p Panels gibt es erst in größeren 
Fernsehern, oder recht neuen kleineren TVs.



Dann stellt man auf der Xbox 360 die Auflösung ein, die der TV Auflösung
 am nächsten kommt (also bei oben genanntem Beispiel 720p).



Sollte der Fernseher ein 768'er Panel haben, und die Anleitung sagt 
unter unterstützten Bildformaten auch 1080p, bedeutet das lediglich, 
dass der Fernseher nicht "abstürzt" wenn ein 1080p Signal ankommt.



Man wird aber keine 1080p Bilder auf den Bildschirm bekommen (wie denn 
auch, bei nur 768 Pixeln), sondern der Skalierer wird das Bild auf die 
Panelauflösung herunterrechnen, und wer dann vor seinen Freunden staunt,
 wie brillant und scharf das Bild plötzlich ist, macht sich nur 
lächerlich.



Macht einfach mal einen ähnlichen Test wie oben.

Ladet mal von dem Microsoft HD Showcase ein Video in 1080p und 720p 
runter und kopiert es auf einen USB Stick, den Ihr in die Xbox steckt. 
Macht die Augen zu, und bittet einen Freund zufällig ein Video 
abzuspielen. Wenn das Video läuft, und der Fernseher das eventuell 
erscheinende On-Screen Display der Auflösung ausgeblendet hat, macht die
 Augen auf.

Versucht dann vom Sofa aus zu erkennen, ob ein Video in 1080p läuft oder
 in 720p.

Wer natürlich die Nase direkt vor den Fernseher hält kann natürlich 
sagen, dass er jetzt einen Unterschied sieht. Aber es geht ja nicht 
darum wenige Zentimeter vorm Fernseher zu sitzen und Pixel zu zählen 
(man sitzt ja auch im Kino ungern in der allerersten Reihe), sondern in 
einer normalen Umgebung ein anständiges Bild zu haben.


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Das einzige unumstößliche Argument ist Platz 1 - Maus und Tastatur.

Mein Spielerprofil setzt sich aus RTS und FPS spielen zusammen - beides auf der Konsole ein Unding.

RTS funktioniert mit dem Controller schonmal garnicht, und bei einem Shooter graust es mir vor der automatischen Zielhilfe, bzw der Tatsache, dass ich entweder immer oder nie treffe.

Da kann ich mir die Gefechte gleich sparen und von Cutscene zu Cutscene hechten.

Für JumpNRun und Beat em Ups ist die Konsole mit dem Controller gut dran, und auch für die Leute die sagen : "Ich will nur Zocken" (Ich nenne sie jetz mal "Causal Gamer") ist sie die unkompliziertere Wahl.

Aber ein überteuertes Konsolenspiel kaufen, das dann zum Teil nichtmal nen Multiplayer hat und außer ein-zwei 3 Stunden DLCs nichts hergibt - das wärs mir nicht wert.

Deshalb : Pro PC, sofern man Zeit und Lust hat sich auch außerhalb des reinen Spielablaufs mit dem Teil zu befassen.


Fazit : 

Der PC ist kompliziert, ist aber am vielseitigsten und auf Contentseite am günstigsten - was für Tüftler und Hardcore-Gamer.

Die Konsole ist unkompliziert und konzentriert sich aufs wesentliche - dafür muss man etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen und sich mit dem vorgegebenen Content sowie mit Einschränkungen bei FPS und vorallem RTS zufireden geben.


----------



## gluksi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



thurius schrieb:


> einfach nur köstlich wie die hochnäsigen elitären "pcuser" von heute wieder mit ihren Argumente kommen "der pc kann ja soviel"
> 
> 
> der pc kann noch soviel Potenzial haben das geht mir ehrlich am arsch vorbei,_*ich will spielen*_ und kein ftp,web,homeserver betreiben keine fotos,videos,homepages,musikbearbeitung machen,keine mod,map,level für spiele machen ,_*ich will nur nach der arbeit bzw. am wochenende abschalten/spielen *_und dabei ist mir die spielplattform egal


sorry über dein comment mus ich nur lachen. was mach ich den nach feierabend?
zocken. aber ich bin net so "inteligent???????????????" und zahle für ein scheiss update nochma 30 euro
besitze spiele wo ich ma denken muss (ja das schaltet ab).
und habe nicht nach 10 jahren gicht weil die steuerung so scheisse ist.
ausserdem speile ich mit freunden die ich auch privat sehe und kann mich beim daddeln noch privat unterhalten.
und sorry was kostet son sch.... ps dingsda bumsda??
nicht ma soround sound ,mit HD werben (kenn ich seit mindestens scho seit 10 bis15 jahren).und für irgend nen scheis wo die bewegung erkennt noch ma zahlen. ne 
erlich ich brauch auch das I pad. das ist ganz wichtig.
ich weis nicht wieso aber ich brauchs halt.
schau big brother und salesch.


----------



## ferrari2k (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Alter Schwede, gluksi, soviel Bullshit, Schubladendenken und Rechtschreibfehler in einem Post...
Du solltest anstatt zu zocken dich mal vor deine Schulbücher und einen Duden setzen, ein wenig Bildung kann nicht schaden


----------



## thurius (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

einen lesetip für die hochnäsigen elitären "pcuser"

http://www3.pcgames.de/PC-Games-Brands-19921/Specials/Froehlich-am-Freitag-Spielen-und-spielen-lassen-fuer-mehr-Toleranz-743442/


----------



## thurius (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



gluksi schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > einfach nur köstlich wie die hochnäsigen elitären "pcuser" von heute wieder mit ihren Argumente kommen "der pc kann ja soviel"
> ...



das muss man einfach für die nachwelt aufheben ,göttlich

stimmt inteligent bist du nicht,es heisst ja auch intelligent


----------



## solkutter (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



thurius schrieb:


> Homerclon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei den störenden Rahmen muss ich dir ja recht geben, aber du hast
> ...


Copy and past... nur interessiert das hier glaube ich keiner. Glaube 
auch nicht das hier einer damit angefangen hat.

Ein Spiel auf den Konsolen in 480p geschweige denn 720p und ein Pc Game in 1080p sieht es auf PC 100% besser aus.
Selbst wenn das Pc Spiel nur auf 720p läuft, sieht es immer noch besser aus als auf der konsole dank AA.
Das kann man nicht verneinen.


----------



## n0rdi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

der Wichtigste Punkt keine kaputten Daumen


----------



## JohnCarpenter (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Schade auch, dass viele Inovationen, die gerade den PC (auch für mich) interessant gemacht haben, nie eine grosse Marktverbreitung gefunden haben. Z.B. war Stereo 3D Gaming mit den meisten Games schon nativ vor 10 Jahren möglich (ich hatte z.B. die Elsa 3D Revelator Shutterbrille) - damals halt in Kombination mit einem schnellen Röhrenmonitor, aber letztlich das gleiche Prinzip, das jetzt gehypt wird.
Oder Force Feedback, was alle mal mehr, als das bischen Rumbeln in Gamepads konnte. Ich erinnere mich da immer sehr gerne an das Spiel "Die by the Sword", wo man mit dem Joystick die Massenträgheit  oder das Aufschlagen des Schwertes mit der Hand spüren konnte. "Die by the Sword" mit Force Feedback in Kombination mit der Elsa Shutterbrille war schon klasse. Aber in der Richtung wurde wohl danach nichts noch besseres entwickelt und auch die Forcefeedback Lenkräder sind nicht wirklich marktbedeutend.
Der PC-Markt wird halt weiter schrumpfen und in wenigen Jahren kommen sicher auch wieder Übernextgenkonsolen, die traditionell zum Releasezeitpunkt technisch eher vor den Durchschnitts-PC liegen. Das verschiebt möglicherweise noch einige Marktanteile. Vielleicht würde es dem PC-Sektor helfen, wenn sich die Hardware mehr in Richtung Miniaturisierung bewegen würde (sowas wie die Mikro-Atx Boards bzw. HTPC's mit einem allgemein verkleinerten Steckkartensystem) und damit flexibler, mobiler und wohnzimmertauglicher werden würde.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



n0rdi schrieb:


> der Wichtigste Punkt keine kaputten Daumen


  ...aber dafür RSI-Syndrom durch intensive Mausbenutzung


----------



## thurius (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Homerclon schrieb:
> ...


glaubs du wirklich den unterschied merkt man bzw. sieht man noch wenn man meißtens bei konsolenspielen 3-4meter weitweg sitz vom fernseher?
wenn man nur 30-40cm weit vom monitor wegsitz merkt man vielleicht einen unterschied aber nicht bei 3-4metern sitzabstand


----------



## Sabbelmann (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Thurius: Scheinbar brauchst du ja doch ganz dringend einen PC, damit du auf PC GAMING Seiten gehen kannst und da trollen kannst.
Was würdest du nur ohne PC machen... LOL


----------



## thurius (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



n0rdi schrieb:


> der Wichtigste Punkt keine kaputten Daumen


_Sehnenentzündung_: 
Computer verursacht _Mausfinger_
http://www.vitagate24.ch/entzuendung_sehnen.aspx

_Sehnenscheidenentzündung_
 am Handgelenk - GESUNDHEIT HEUTE
http://www.gesundheit-heute.de/gh/ebene3.html?id=1780


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Sabbelmann schrieb:


> Thurius: Scheinbar brauchst du ja doch ganz dringend einen PC, damit du auf PC GAMING Seiten gehen kannst und da trollen kannst.
> Was würdest du nur ohne PC machen... LOL


 Könnten wir dieses kindische Geblubber mal bitte lassen? Probiert doch nur mal Ansatzweise die Texte von Thurius zu verstehen.

Übrigens, zum Posten auf PC Games braucht man keinen PC ... iPad, iPhone, iPod, Android [...] such dir was aus.


----------



## thurius (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Sabbelmann schrieb:


> Thurius: Scheinbar brauchst du ja doch ganz dringend einen PC, damit du auf PC GAMING Seiten gehen kannst und da trollen kannst.
> Was würdest du nur ohne PC machen... LOL


ja?
wer sagt das ich mit dem pc surfe?
mh haben sie schon die MACs abgeschafft?

und weiter unten schrieb ich "mir ist die spielplattform egal"

aber du musst mich ja so gut kennen,dann kannst ja auch bestimmt sagen seit wann ich  spiele und mit welchen system es angefangen hat


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Ein Spiel auf den Konsolen in 480p


Ich kenn nur eine Konsole, die in der Tat 480p hat ... die Wii.



> geschweige denn 720p und ein Pc Game in 1080p sieht es auf PC 100% besser aus.


Was heißt 'geschweige'? 720p ist im Grunde die Standardauflösung auf der 360, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.



> Selbst wenn das Pc Spiel nur auf 720p läuft, sieht es immer noch besser aus als auf der konsole dank AA.


Das 720p 360 Spiele 2x AA und in einigen Fällen sogar 4x AA haben ist dir nicht bekannt, oder? Scheinbar nicht ... wo wir wieder bei Halbwissen wären.



> Das kann man nicht verneinen.


Geb ich dir Recht. Allerdings wenn man schon PCs und Konsole vergleicht, dann bitte richtig. Wie weit ist man im Normalfall von einem 22" oder 24" TFT entfernt? 50cm? 70cm? Sowas in der Art wirds schon sein. Wenn ein Spiel dort wenige Details und matschige Texturen hat ... fällt das auf, keine Frage. Auch hässliche Treppcheneffekte sind doof.

Nur: wie weit sitzt man von einem LCD im Wohnzimmer entfernt? 2m? 3m oder sogar 4m? Probier mal auf 4m noch winzige Details oder Treppchen wahr zu nehmen ... das schaffst du nicht. Ergo gibt es hier überhaupt keinen Bedarf großartig an bestimmten Dingen zu schrauben.


----------



## Th3GhOst (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Also ich habe neben dem PC auch ne PS3.
Ich zocke beides gerne.
Titel wie God of War 3, Darksiders oder Heavy Rain machen einfach spaß auf der Konsole.
Shooter zock ich nur am PC. Mit Kontroller is das für'n allerwertesten.
Jeder soll das zocken was er will und womit er will.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## solkutter (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@Rabowke and Thurius
Leute Sabbelmann, wollte damit nicht sagen das man ein pc braucht zum Surfen.
Sondern eher, damit Thurius sich zum Pc Gaming äussern kann.
Also ehrlich. 

Jetzt Frage ich mich wer hier Ansatzweise die Texte mal lesen sollte.


----------



## WackyWildWorm (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Liegt alles in der Natur des Menschen. Man macht Menschen, die einen anderen Geschmack haben, runter, damit man sich selbst als etwas besseres sehen kann...

PC-Anhänger:
Konsolenspieler sind alle dumm, weil die mehr Geld für Spiele ausgeben.

Konsolenanhänger:
PC-Spieler sind alle dumm, weil die mehr Geld für Hardware ausgeben.

Beides hat Pros  und Kontras, aber man neigt dazu, die Pros zu überidealisieren und die Kontras zu ignorieren, weil Menschen von Natur aus Minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben und der menschliche Geist versucht, sich selbst vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Ist auch in allen anderen Lebenslagen so... Hip-Hopper hacken auf Metallern rum und umgekehrt, American Footballer nennen Fußballer abfällig "Rundballtreter", Läufer auf Nordic Walkern, NVidia vs. ATI, AMD vs. Intel, XBox360 vs. PS3, Windows vs. Linux vs. Mac, Firefox vs. Opera usw. usw. Der Mensch hat sowas nötig.

Zum Thema:
Ich brauche beruflich ein Notebook, d.h. ich habe zuhause ein Geräte mit dem ich arbeiten, surfen, aber nur eingeschränkt spielen kann (auch die besten Notebook-Grafikkarten reichen nicht für aktuelle Grafik-Wunder). Würde ich zocken wollen, müsste ich noch einen Fest-PC haben. Und das ist mir zu teuer und aufwändig. Würde ich das Notebook nicht brauchen, wäre der PC zum spielen ne echte Alternative. Aber 2 PCs im Haushalt, ist zum surfen und Arbeiten redundant.

Hinzu kommt: ich arbeite den ganzen Tag am PC. Da finde ich es abends entspannter, mich mit dem Controller in der Hand auf die Couch zu setzen, die ist gemütlicher als mein Bürostuhl.

Ich zocke auch gern mal mit meiner Freundin oder meinen Kumpels zusammen (Mario-Spiele, FIFA, Rennspiele, Shooter, usw.). Das ist gemeinsam auf dem Sofa viel schöner als nur online mit Headset verbunden, meiner Meinung nach.

Es gibt für beide Arten, zu spielen, eine Zielgruppe, und keine ist besser als die andere. Jede der beiden Gruppen hat Vertreter, die sich in Foren darüber auslassen, warum die andere Gruppe nur aus Idioten besteht, usw.

Spielt ihr lieber alleine oder online FPS und RTS? PC
Spielt ihr gerne Online-Rollenspiele? PC
Spielt ihr gerne mit Freunden auf der Couch? Konsole
Spielt ihr gerne Prügelspiele? Konsole
Bist du ein Grafikfetischist? PC
Willst du dich in deiner Freizeit nicht mit PCs rumschlagen (Windows, schlechtes DRM,...)? Konsole

Es muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber egal, welche Entscheidung man trifft, man ist dadurch nicht schlechter, als wenn man sich für die andere Spieleplattform entschieden hätte.


----------



## IXS (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Gibt auch genug Gegenbeispiele, insbesondere die meisten 3rd Person Actionadventures, die nur intuitiv und vernünftig mit Gamepad funktionieren und wo das Spielerlebnis durch die nachträglich implementierte M&T-Steuerung für die PC-Version eher gelitten hat.



Nö.  Es gibt nur fragwürdige Softwarehersteller, die die Tastatur unmöglich belegen, bzw. eine nachträgliche Konfiguration nicht ermöglichen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Bis vor ca. einer Woche war ich noch auschließlich im Besitz eines PCs und als recht treue PClerin hatte ich ähnliche Gegenargumente bezüglich der Konsolen im Kopf, wie sie auch hier im Thread teilweise genannt wurden. An eine Steuerung jenseits von Maus und Tastatur wollte ich gar nicht denken und obwohl ich eigentlich auch mit mäßiger Grafik zufrieden bin, solange der Spielinhalt stimmt, hielt ich Konsolen immer für zu wenig leistungsfähig.
Es war dann auch ein gewisser "Leidensweg": Alan Wake nur auf der 360, Uncharted 2, Heavy Rain, Red Dead Redemption... schön wärs gewesen, aber deswegen weich werden und eine Konsole kaufen? Und dann ruckelte auch noch AC2 auf meinem alten Rechner.   
Jenen will ich ja aufrüsten, tue mich aber immer noch bezüglich der Komponenten etwas schwer, so dass das Aufrüsten bislang schon längere Zeit der Planung in Anspruch genommen hat.

Da kam mir der rotweintrunkene Anruf meines Vaters während meiner Nachtschicht gerade recht: "Es geht nicht mehr, ich will jetzt dieses Red Dead Redemption spielen!" "Ich auch...ok...dann....nun...morgen um 15:00h im Saturn? Du die eine Konsole, ich die andere? Dann haben wir alle Exklusivtitel abgedeckt."

Naja, am nächsten Tag waren dann zwar Zweifel aufgekommen, aber im Endeffekt (und unter guten Konditionen) kaufte mein Vater die 360 und ich die PS3.... und das als alte PC- Veteranen.   

Bereut habe ich den Kauf bis heute nicht. Natürlich würde RDR auf dem PC besser aussehen, als auf der PS3, die im Gegensatz zur Xbox auch noch ein wenig schlechter auflöst, aber da ich in einem gewissen Abstand vom TV sitze und das Spiel eine grandiose Atmosphäre hat, fällt das nicht mehr ins Gewicht, sonst hätte ich nicht schon seit mehr als 20 Stunden meinen Spaß am Spiel.
Heavy Rain möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen. Quicktime- Events in einem Quasi- Adventure habe ich mir ja vor dem PS3- Kauf noch schlecht geredet, aber es funktioniert so unglaublich gut.

Naja, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Die strikte Trennung, die einige zwischen PC und Konsole vornehmen, ist mir suspekt. Es gibt sicher einige Leute, die beide Plattformen ihr Eigen nennen und somit auch vieles abdecken.
Meinem PC bin ich weiterhin treu, gerade gestern habe ich mir als Adventureliebhaberin Darkness Within 2 gekauft, aber nun kann ich halt auch die PS3 anwerfen und mal wieder zuschauen, wie ein Rudel Wölfe mein schnelles Pferd frisst, derweil meine Spielfigur gerade ein Blümchen pflückt.... ist doch auch was.   

Bis Geralt der Hexer zurückkehrt, werde ich wohl auch einen neuen Rechner haben und kann nun auch noch etwas mehr Geld in ihn investieren, da ich das Aufrüsten getrost noch verschieben kann.


----------



## Zocker4ever (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ihr habt einen Punkt vergessen, auf den ich sehr viel Wert lege, Mods.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die strikte Trennung, die einige zwischen PC und Konsole vornehmen, ist mir suspekt. Es gibt sicher einige Leute, die beide Plattformen ihr Eigen nennen und somit auch vieles abdecken.


so ist es, und da bist du ja auch wieder ein guter Beweis für diese Gruppe. Nur verhindert halt stures Schubladendenken die Tatsache, das jene Gruppe immer größer und größer wird. Auch ich nutze den PC fast nur noch für Adventures, RTS und Emulatoren - den Rest spiele ich auch auf PS3 und 360 genau so gut.


----------



## BlackDead (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Gibt es eigentlich etwas kindischeres und langweiligeres als diese ewige PC vs. Konsolen Diskussion?


----------



## VigarLunaris (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ja ja der alte Kampf und dennoch ist es so - das eine ist da besser das andere dort. Vielleicht PEILT! das mal einer der Hersteller und baut einfach was, was beides kann und schwups ist diese Diskussion endlich weg.


----------



## solkutter (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Würden die Lizenzen ausgearbeiteter sein würden wir PC'ler auch die konsolen games haben.
(Sprich Emulatoren nicht in der illegalität angesiedelt sein.)
Schliesslich werden die Konsolen Spiele auf dem Pc programmiert.


----------



## facopse (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@solkutter:
Dass Spiele auf PCs programmiert werden, muss nicht sein. Ein Mac oder Linux System kann das auch 
Doch auch wenn wir mal annehmen, dass ein Spiel auf einem PC programmiert wurde - das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass es mit dem PC kompatibel ist. 
Ein symbolisches / bildliches Beispiel: Weil ein Schiff an Land gebaut wurde, heißt das auch nicht, dass es auch an Land fährt. 
Konsolen zu emulieren, um den PC mit deren Exklusivtitel zu bereichern, ist in der Praxis nur bedingt möglich. Emulierte PS2 / Wii Spiele laufen nur auf High-End Rechnern flüssig und die halbwegs flüssige Emulation einer 360 oder PS3 kann man sich vielleicht erst in 5 Jahren vorstellen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Würden die Lizenzen ausgearbeiteter sein würden wir PC'ler auch die konsolen games haben.
> (Sprich Emulatoren nicht in der illegalität angesiedelt sein.)
> Schliesslich werden die Konsolen Spiele auf dem Pc programmiert.


 Was hat das eine mit Emulatoren zutun? 

Es gibt ja nun Plattformtitel, die es auf Konsolen und PC gibt, andere Spiele erscheinen, warum auch immer ... nur auf PC bzw. nur auf Konsole.

Ich seh da kein Problem ... was ich allerdings nicht verstehe, was du von Emulatoren redest. Dir ist schon klar, dass es im Moment keinen handelsüblichen PC gibt, der eine PS3 emulieren könnte? Selbst jetzt sind wir gerade mal in der Lage mit sehr guten CPUs eine PS2 zu emulieren.

Du musst dir einfach mal vor Augen halten, dass die Hardware eben nicht mit einem PC zu vergleichen ist ... selbst dann nicht, wenn die Hardware recht ähnlich ist ( z.B. bei der 360 ). Die 360, als Beispiel, hat eine Tripple-Core CPU & das hatte sie schon zu Zeiten, wo auf dem Desktop gerade mal DualCore aktuell war. Von der PS3 will ich erst garnicht anfangen dir den Unterschied Cell <> x86 Architektur näher bringen zu wollen.


----------



## AlexCena (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Es gibt nur EINE Antwort auf die Frage was denn nun besser ist - Konsole oder PC? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v... 

Ich hoffe, jeder hat diese Epic Speech verstanden. Es geht nicht um die Hardware. 
I say it's time we focus on that what REALLY matters: The *Games*. Who's with me? _*APPLAUS*_  
*
SAY "I LOVE GAMING!"

*Because every gamer is a true gamer.
Motion gamers
Sitting gamers

Deep down inside we all serve one master, one KING - and his name is *GAMING*.

*FOREVER MAY HE REIGN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## solkutter (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@Rabowke
Du sagtest es schonmal selber, Ansatzweise die Texte mal lesen sollen.
Dann wüsstest du auch warum ich auf die schiene Emulatoren eingegangen bin. 

Du würdest dich wundern was alles möglich ist, wäre die Emulation scene legal.
Und was für eine Power in den heutigen Grafikkarten zb. steckt.
(Muss ich Dir mit deinem Wissen warscheinlich nicht erzählen.) Ugly
Nur weil engstirnig gedacht wird heisst das nicht es ist nicht möglich. Ugly


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> @Rabowke
> Du sagtest es schonmal selber, Ansatzweise die Texte mal lesen sollen.
> Dann wüsstest du auch warum ich auf die schiene Emulatoren eingegangen bin.


Es mag ja sein, dass ich deine Texte wirklich nicht verstehe ... das hab ich aber erwähnt.
Ich hab dir mitgeteilt, dass ich nicht verstehe warum du von Lizenzen (?) und Emulatoren redest, und warum Emulatoren dann nicht mehr illegal sein sollen.

Den Zusammenhang dieser Wörter in Bezug auf Konsolenspiele versteh ich nicht, da kann ich deine Texte auch fünfmal lesen, darum meine Bitte an dich:

Nimm dir doch die Zeit und antworte auf meine Beiträge. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass du hier nur austeilst, aber wenn sich jemand der Argumentation mit der stellt, wischt du das mit zwei merkwürdigen Zweizeilern weg.

Scheinbar war ich nicht der Einzige, der den Part mit Emulieren & Lizenzen nicht bzw. missverstanden hat.


----------



## becks0r (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



facopse schrieb:


> @solkutter:
> Dass Spiele auf PCs programmiert werden, muss nicht sein. Ein Mac oder Linux System kann das auch


seit wann hat mircosoft das patent auf "personal computer"?


----------



## solkutter (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Scheinbar war ich nicht der Einzige, der den Part mit Emulieren & Lizenzen nicht bzw. missverstanden hat.


   z.b.?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> @Rabowke
> Du würdest dich wundern was alles möglich ist, wäre die Emulation scene legal.
> Und was für eine Power in den heutigen Grafikkarten zb. steckt.
> (Muss ich Dir mit deinem Wissen warscheinlich nicht erzählen.) Ugly
> Nur weil engstirnig gedacht wird heisst das nicht es ist nicht möglich. Ugly


Was heißt denn 'wenn die Sache legal wäre'? Du musst die Dinge immer etwas mehr erklären. Der Aufbau der PS2 dürfte, seit einiger Zeit, mehr als bekannt sein & es kann auch ziemlich viel emuliert werden ... die Frage ist nur um welchen Preis.

Das beste angepasste PS2 Spiel dürfte wohl God of War II sein ( bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege, hatte nie eine PS2 ). Ich habe einen i7 860 mit 8GB RAM & eine 8800GTX ... ich bekomm mit Müh und Not bei God of War II spielbare Frameraten hin. Es soll wohl recht gut laufen, wenn du einen DualCore mit 4Ghz und mehr dein eigen nennst, sprich: massiv übertaktet und es gibt noch keine Anpassung auf Quadcores, die Grafikkarte spielt bei der PS2 Emulation eher eine untergeordnete Reihe ... was ich so gelesen habe.

Nun sind wir uns alle einig, dass die PS3 seeeeeehr viel schneller ist ... selbst wenn man einen Weg finden würde, die Cell Architektur auf den PC zu emulieren, bräuchte mehr man sehr viel mehr Rechenpower.

Ich weiss ziemlich gut, was in modernen Grafikkarten steckt & ich weiß auch ziemlich gut, was sie eben nicht können. Vllt. solltest du zu diesem Thema mal die c't lesen, gerade in der aktuellen Ausgabe wird das Thema kurz umrissen, z.B. wie man recht einfach dank GPGPU Bilder modifizieren kann ... allerdings ist das ganze auch limitiert. Einfach mal reinlesen ... z.B. an der Tanke oder bei Thalia ( da les ich meistens  ).


----------



## facopse (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



becks0r schrieb:


> facopse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @solkutter:
> ...


Hat Microsoft natürlich nicht. Doch wie wir alle wissen, sind Apple und seine "Jünger" ganz stolz darauf, dass Mac kein PC, sondern eben ein Mac ist.
 Zugegeben, einen Linux Rechner kann man als PC ansehen/verwenden. Aber das ist eher die Ausnahme, da in den meisten Fällen Linux Systeme nicht als PC verwendet werden.


----------



## facopse (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Scheinbar war ich nicht der Einzige, der den Part mit Emulieren & Lizenzen nicht bzw. missverstanden hat.
> ...


----------



## solkutter (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Was heißt denn 'wenn die Sache legal wäre'? Du musst die Dinge immer etwas mehr erklären.


   Aber Dir ist schon klar das Emulatoren illegal sind od.?
Sollte auch in deiner C'T stehen.
Was soll ich mehr erklären..?
Wenn Emulatoren legal wären, würden mehr leute an den Dingern arbeiten und vieleicht sogar komerziell werden.
Mehr Leute, mehr Ideen mehr möglichkeiten.
Und zu den Grafikkarten, Grafik ist nicht das einzige was sie rechnen können.
Die Software spielt das lied wie was gerechnet und umgesetzt werden soll.
*Offtopic Off*


----------



## knarfe1000 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Mir fehlt noch, dass PC-Spiele im Schnitt 15 - 20 Euro günstiger sind. Und die Modding-Fähigkeit wäre bei mir an erster Stelle. Ansonsten guter Artikel.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was heißt denn 'wenn die Sache legal wäre'? Du musst die Dinge immer etwas mehr erklären.
> ...


Kannst du mir bitte einen Gefallen tun? Drück dich doch mal bitte normal aus. Emulatoren sind nicht illegal. Punkt. 

Was allerdings illegal ist, sind die ROM Datein ( BIOS ) ... die benötigt werden, damit du die Spiele starten kannst. 

Der von mir oft zitierte PS2 Emulator ist Opensource und kann von jedem, der Ahnung hat, weiterentwickelt werden. Ich bezweifel dann doch sehr stark, dass hier wesentlich mehr passieren würde ... wenn die BIOS Dateien öffentlich zugänglich wären.



> Die Software spielt das lied wie was gerechnet und umgesetzt werden soll.


   
Schon wieder so ein Satz, der keinen Sinn ergibt. Ich hab dir doch gerade ein Bsp. genannt, das die Grafikkarte zur Modifizierung ( aka Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ) im besagten c't Artikel genommen wurde. Natürlich kann man per GPGPU Programmierung sehr viel mehr realisieren, nur eben nicht nativen Code, als ob du auf einer x86 Plattform programmieren würdest.

Hast du dich eigentlich überhaupt mal mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt? Oder hast du nur mal Artikel gelesen, dass GPUs um ein vielfaches schneller wären als CPUs?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt noch, dass PC-Spiele im Schnitt 15 - 20 Euro günstiger sind. Und die Modding-Fähigkeit wäre bei mir an erster Stelle. Ansonsten guter Artikel.


Also 20 EUR ist dann doch schon etwas übertrieben, aber im Grunde hast du nicht ganz Unrecht. Das ist der Grund, warum ich meine Spiele zum Einen nicht mehr in Deutschland kaufe, zum Anderen nie mehr sofort nach Release, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Normalerweise kauf ich bei zavvi.com ... dort hab ich letztens RDR für ~46 EUR gekauft. Find ich absolut in Ordnung, wenn man noch länger wartet, kann man das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen. z.B. verkauft zavvi.com ... Lost Planet 2, Batman:AA, die zwei AddOns für GTA IV und zig andere für jeweils 19 Pfund ( inkl. Versand ) ... sind ca. 23 EUR.


----------



## Egersdorfer (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Überhaupt hat der PC die vielfältigste Eingabemöglichkeiten.

Alles, was hier Konsolen bieten, kann man auch mit dem PC benutzen (Kenntnisse vorausgesetzt): Sei es ein Gamepad, Die Wii Fernbedienung über Bluetooth, ja selbst eine Quitscheente kann zusammen mit einer Webcam als Eingabegerät dienen: http://www.chip.de/artikel/CamSpace-Die-Gratis-Wii-fuer-alle-2_35142267.html

Außerdem finde ich eine Touchscreenfunktion unendlich genial. Finden man auch nur bei wenigen Konsolen.


----------



## Gilthanaz (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was heißt denn 'wenn die Sache legal wäre'? Du musst die Dinge immer etwas mehr erklären.
> ...


Wow. So viel Müll ein so wenigen Zeilen. Den Großteil hat Rabowke ja schon zerpflückt (Danke! Muss ich weniger tippen!), aber eines stört mich noch:
Natürlich gibt es Emulatoren ganz normal zu kaufen. Geh' einfach zum Mediamarkt, da wird ein Amiga Joysticknachbau zusammen mit einem Emulator und einigen dutzend Spielen verkauft. Es handelt sich dabei um einen ganz normalen WinUAE mit vordefinierten Profilen. Auch für MAME gibt es so etwas. Und wenn ich etwas suche, finde ich sicher auch noch einen C64 Emu, der vermarktet wurde.


----------



## schattenlord98 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Sabbelmann schrieb:


> Ich finde den Artikel gut. Endlich mal wieder was zu lachen in den Kommentaren. Gerade die versuche eine Konsole gut dastehen zu lassen. Die Argumente sind zu köstlich, und deren Schreiber merken nichtmal dass man genau das selbe mit einem PC machen könnte und er keineswegs teurer ist als eine Konsole (von wegen alle 2 Jahre muss man den PC wechseln, ROFL). Selbst die Spiele wären immer noch 20 mal besser als die auf den Konsolen, wenn die Konsolen dem PC nicht so geschadet hätten. Aber das sollte eigentlich auch jeder wissen der mit PC gaming aufgewachsen ist, bzw wenn er mal eins der noch sehr seltenen echten PC Spiele spielen würde.
> Dieses ganze Konsolengeblubber zeigt nur eins: Die meisten haben gar keine Ahnung was für ein Potenzial der PC hat. Wer das nicht erkennt, dem kann man das im Internet sowieso nicht beibringen.
> 
> Was solls. Ich bin nicht stolz darauf PC Spieler zu sein, ich bin aber sehr stolz darauf mich bis jetzt dem Konsolenhype entzogen zu haben. Somit habe ich den Untergang des PC Gamings nämlich nicht unterstüzt.


Ich würde dazu sagen, dass denjenigen, die gerne mit der Konsole spielen es vielleicht auch besser gefällt, als der PC, mal die Möglichkeiten am PC zu arbeiten etc. ausgenommen. Es geht hier doch in erster Linie um SPIELE(N). Ich denke, die Konsole hat auch ihre Vorteile. So kannst du dich z.B. mal gemütlich aufs Sofa haun und ein bissl mit dem Auto im Kreis fahren, einfach gemütlicher. Jetzt kommst du natürlich und sagst, ja, mit dem PC kann man auch auf dem Sofa zocken... Jaja, dich will ich dabei mal sehen.
Die einen finden die Konsole toll, nutzen ihre Vorteile und die andern halt nicht.



> Die meisten haben gar keine Ahnung was für ein Potenzial der PC hat.
> Wer das nicht erkennt, dem kann man das im Internet sowieso nicht
> beibringen.


Und das ist ja allergrößter Schmarrn -.-
Ich glaube, dass du weniger Ahnung von Konsolen hast, als die meisten hier, und dann noch lauthals sowas verbreiten...


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



facopse schrieb:


> Zugegeben, einen Linux Rechner kann man als PC ansehen/verwenden. Aber das ist eher die Ausnahme, da in den meisten Fällen Linux Systeme nicht als PC verwendet werden.


Was ist das für ein wirres Zeug? Als was werden die dann angesehen?
Ich habe auf meinem PC Linux, was ist das dann?

Falls du auf Server anspielen möchtest:
Wenn man den PC als Server verwendet ist es immernoch ein PC und kein Server.

Und warum sollte der Mac kein PC sein? PC = Persönlicher Computer.



Sabbelmann schrieb:


> Ahnung was für ein Potenzial der PC hat. Wer das nicht erkennt, dem kann man das im Internet sowieso nicht beibringen.


Mit dem PC ist es natürlich möglich bessere Hardware zu verwenden, allerdings werden die Spiele "allgemein" Programmiert während man bei der Konsole immer die gleiche Hardware verwendet und diese somit besser ausreizen kann als für verschiedene Hardware Programmieren zu müssen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> facopse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zugegeben, einen Linux Rechner kann man als PC ansehen/verwenden. Aber das ist eher die Ausnahme, da in den meisten Fällen Linux Systeme nicht als PC verwendet werden.
> ...


Das ist wohl eine Definitionssache. Server können natürlich auch als Server mit normaler "PC" Hardware fungieren. Allerdings heißt ja PC = Personal Computer ... was bei einem Server, der im Normalfall für mehrere Anwender zuständig ist, allein von der Definition her nicht stimmt.

Im Grunde habt ihr beide Recht ... aber das ist hier auch nicht das Thema der ganzen Diskussion.   

Hier gehts darum, warum man die Finger von Konsolen ( egal welche! ) sein lassen sollte.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Du liebe Güte.....toll...eine Grundsatzdiskussion über die Vorzüge von verschiedenen Plattformen. Jeder direkte Vergleich ist von Anfang an zum Scheitern verurteilt, weil beide Plattformen mal nun nicht direkt vergleichbar sind. Ende, Fertig.
Anstatt auf die Vorzüge beider einzugehen und diese hervorzuheben, wird hier wieder mal seitens der PCG Schandpopulismus par excellance zelebriert. 
Ich habe sowohl einen PC, als auch eine Konsole und beide bieten mir in ihren jeweiligen Bereichen Eigenschaften, die die andere Plattform nicht besitzt und ich hab Spaß mit beiden Systemen. Wieso immer dieses ewige entweder oder? Warum nicht mal "Sowohl als auch"??? Denn eines wird wohl niemand bezweifeln....ob man nun Konsolen mag oder nicht oder PC´s mag oder nicht....beide sind aus unserer Zeit nicht mehr wegzudenken, also dann doch lieber miteinander.


----------



## Alf1507 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



General-Lee schrieb:


> ... also dann doch lieber miteinander.


   
Wie du hier aber wunderbar sehen kannst, funktioniert das jedoch offensichtlich nicht. Manche Leute sind in ihrem Schubladendenken einfach schon viel zu sehr festgefahren. Demnächst erscheint hier dann bestimmt mal wieder ein Artikel, in dem gesagt wird wie toll Konsolen sind und dann geht die ganze Diskussion wieder von vorne los. *gähn*
Die Redaktion sollte sich vielleicht auch endlich mal entscheiden, ob sie nun für oder gegen Konsolen sind. Durch dieses ständige hin und her wirken solche News (für mich) einfach nur noch unglaubwürdig und lächerlich. Mindestens genauso lächerlich ist übrigens auch dieses ständige Argument, das man mit dem PC ja sooooo viel mehr machen kann. Ja und? Wer sich eine Konsole kauft will zocken und seinen Spass haben - mehr nicht!


----------



## facopse (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> facopse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zugegeben, einen Linux Rechner kann man als PC ansehen/verwenden. Aber das ist eher die Ausnahme, da in den meisten Fällen Linux Systeme nicht als PC verwendet werden.
> ...


Rabowke hats zwar schon auf den Punkt gebracht - wir haben beide recht - doch leider kann das mein ego nicht dabei belassen und ich muss meinen Standpunkt verteidigen.    

"Ich habe auf meinem PC Linux, was ist das dann?"

Lies meine Antwort mal bitte etwas genauer:
"...*da in den meisten Fällen* Linux Systeme nicht als PC verwendet werden."

meiste Fälle <> alle Fälle

Du verwendest folglich ohne Frage Linux als PC.


"Wenn man den PC als Server verwendet ist es immernoch ein PC und kein Server."

Da wären wir beim Thema Definitionssache. Müssen wir nicht länger drüber streiten 


"Und warum sollte der Mac kein PC sein? PC = Persönlicher Computer."

Im Endeffekt ist das zwar auch Ansichtssache, aber schreib das doch mal bitte in ein Macuser-Forum. Da werden sie dich in der Luft zerreißen   


Sorry für off-topic.


----------



## Prof-G (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Das wesentliche ist die Unterhaltung !

Dabei macht es zunächst keinen Unterschied, ob es sich um ein Rollenspiel, einen Einzelspieler oder ein Gefecht aus mehreren Teilnehmern (Multiplayer) handelt.

Beispielsweise hat mir gestern eine Freundin ein neues Rollenspiel gezeigt, welches sie sich aus dem Internet bestellt hat. Bei einem Duell machte ich als Anfänger zunächst eine recht gute Figur, aber als sie dann einen Joystick an ihrem PC hinten einstöpselte, mußte ich mich nach einigen Minuten geschlagen geben.

Auf welcher Plattform die Spiele letzten Endes gespielt werden, hängt von der Zahlungsbereitschaft der Anwender ab.
Die Sparfüchse bleiben zuhause am liebgewonnenen PC. Die Geldsäcke gehen in öffentliche Spielhallen oder greifen zu den Konsolen.


----------



## Alf1507 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Wieso taucht eigentlich immer wieder die Behauptung auf das Konsolenspiele viel teurer sind? Das ist völliger Unsinn! Sicherlich war das am Anfang mal so. Mittlerweile zieht dieses Argument aber auch nicht mehr. Ich habe inzwischen einige Spiele für die XBox360 und kaum ein Spiel hat mich mehr als 35€ gekostet.  Für Soul Calibur 4 habe ich letztes Jahr z.B. nur 10€ bezahlt und nein - das war kein gebrauchtes Spiel sondern neu und originalverpackt.. Soviel also zum Thema Konsolenspiele wären teurer.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ein "sowohl als auch" scheitert oft an den Finanzen und noch öfter an der Zeit. Ich habe ganz sicher nicht die Zeit für beides - PC - und Konsolenspiele. Deswegen entscheiden sich zumindest in Deutschland die meisten Spieler immer noch für den PC - weil wir damit auch was nützliches (z.B. ARBEIT) machen können. Die Konsole ist eben doch hauptsächlich ein Spielgerät. Diese Konsolen haben Vorteile und Nachteile. Zum Glück für die PCG und uns PC - Spieler entscheiden sich immer noch viele für den PC.

erstaunlich, dass die PCG einen Vorteil des PC - Spielens nicht erkannt hat: Die PCG ! Ohne PC - Spiele gäbe es sie nicht.


----------



## Gilthanaz (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



facopse schrieb:


> Freakless08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > facopse schrieb:
> ...



Server = Hard und/oder Software, die Dienste zur Verfügung stellt. Sobald der Rechner einen Dienst zur Verfügung stellt, ist es ein Server. Jeder PC kann ein Server sein, und umgekehrt. 

Offiziell:
Der Begriff *Server* ( engl.  für _Diener_) bezeichnet entweder eine  Software  ( Programm ) im Rahmen des  Client-Server-Modells  oder eine  Hardware [1] [2]  ( Computer ), auf der diese Software (Programm) im Rahmen dieses Konzepts abläuft.

Weiters:
Der Begriff Server als Hardware wird verwendet:

als Bezeichnung für einen Rechner, auf dem eine Server-Software
oder eine Gruppe von Server-Programmen laufen, die grundlegende Dienste
bereitstellt. Beispiele:  Mailserver ,  Webserver  oder  Applikationsserver . Weitere Informationen unter  Host (Informationstechnik) .

ALSO:
Jeder Rechner kann ein Server sein, und fertig. Der Fehler liegt darin, das ihr das Kürzel "PC" nutzt, welches heute nicht mehr sonderlich korrekt ist (Siehe auch HP Werbung: "Making the Computer, personal again"). Es gibt nur "Rechner", und ein Rechner kann alles sein.


----------



## Gilthanaz (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Wieso taucht eigentlich immer wieder die Behauptung auf das Konsolenspiele viel teurer sind? Das ist völliger Unsinn! Sicherlich war das am Anfang mal so. Mittlerweile zieht dieses Argument aber auch nicht mehr. Ich habe inzwischen einige Spiele für die XBox360 und kaum ein Spiel hat mich mehr als 35€ gekostet.  Für Soul Calibur 4 habe ich letztes Jahr z.B. nur 10€ bezahlt und nein - das war kein gebrauchtes Spiel sondern neu und originalverpackt.. Soviel also zum Thema Konsolenspiele wären teurer.


Es wird sich wohl auf den Neupreis bezogen, nicht auf den Grabbeltisch-nach-zwei-Jahren-Preis. Der Neupreis zwischen PC und Konsolenspiel ist beim gleichen Titel merklich spürbar. Der Preisverfall setzt außerdem beim PC (zumindest seit Steam und anderen Onlineplattformen) schneller ein: Vollpreisspiele sind oft schon 4 Wochen nach erscheinen -50% heruntergesetzt, während die Konsolenspieler (unfairerweise) oft noch Vollpreis berappen müssten.

Ich habe übrigens neben dem PC noch eine PS2, PS3, PSP, alle Nintendos außer der Wii (kommt auch irgendwann mal), Xbox360 und sonstiger Gerümpel (SEGA etc.), daher sind mir die Preisunterschiede und Verbilligungszeiträume durchaus geläufig. 

- G


----------



## Alf1507 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ok, stimmt. Der Neupreis ist in der Regel wirklich höher. Es hat aber auch niemand behauptet das man sich ein Spiel sofort zum Release kaufen muss.   Ich habe bisher jedenfalls nur ein einziges mal knapp 70€ für ein XBox360 spiel gezahlt, weil ich einfach nicht warten wollte bis es günstiger wird. Bei Final Fantasy 13 und RDR werde ich demnächst wohl auch mal wieder eine Ausnahme machen müssen. Es gibt einfach Titel bei denen ich gerne bereit bin auch mal mehr zu zahlen.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ich wette die meisten PCGames Redakteure besitzen auch Konsolen. Ich bin zwar auch in erster Linie PC-Zocker aber besitze zusätzlich noch ne Wii und 360.
GTA 4 als Vorteil für den PC zu nennen ist ja wohl ein Witz so lange wie man als PC Spieler drauf warten musste ganz zu schweigen davon das es auch noch ewig gedauert hat bis es endlich flüssig spielbar war auf dem PC. AC2 als Vorteil zu nennen bei dem Kopierschutz da verzichte ich doch lieber auf die Zusatzmissionen auf dem PC und zocks auf der Konsole. Und LANs als Pro-Argument passt ja bald auch nicht mehr die sind eh vom Aussterben bedroht und zusätzlich verzichten immer mehr Publisher auf einen LAN-Modus bei Spielen. Mehrere Monitore zum Zocken das machen doch nur ein par Exoten. Flüssiges Zocken von aktuellen Spielen in 3D hätte man noch als Vorteil für den PC nennen können das geht auf der PS3 nämlich nicht da ruckelt selbst sowas wie Wipeout


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich wette die meisten PCGames Redakteure besitzen auch Konsolen. Ich bin zwar auch in erster Linie PC-Zocker aber besitze zusätzlich noch ne Wii und 360.


Haben sie. Wenn du die PCG liest, gibt es so eine Seite wo steht, was die Redakteure gerade spielen etc.

Dort gibts bei min. 50% ne Erwähnung von 360 Spielen bzw. Konsole Allgemein.
Darum kann ich diese wirklich sinnlosen Artikel, wie den hier, absolut nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*


----------



## JohnCarpenter (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Die offensichtlich intelligenteren PC-ONLY Zocker, wie 





gluksi schrieb:


> zocken. aber ich bin net so "inteligent???????????????"


 haben neben leichten Rechtschreibproblemen wohl eine leichte Schreib- Leseschwäche:
z.B.:


Zocker4ever schrieb:


> Ihr habt einen Punkt vergessen, auf den ich sehr viel Wert lege, Mods.


Acht gute Gründe ein PC'ler zu sein: Platz 2 - Skins, Mods, Total Conversions



knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt noch, dass PC-Spiele im Schnitt 15 - 20 Euro günstiger sind. Und die Modding-Fähigkeit wäre bei mir an erster Stelle.


Acht gute Gründe ein PC'ler zu sein: Platz 5 - Günstigere Spiele


----------



## Alf1507 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Schalkmund schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich wette die meisten PCGames Redakteure besitzen auch Konsolen. Ich bin zwar auch in erster Linie PC-Zocker aber besitze zusätzlich noch ne Wii und 360.
> ...


  Ok, ich lehne mich jetzt einfach mal sehr weit zum Fenster raus. Könnte es nicht vielleicht sein, das einfach "von oben" die Anweisung kommt solche Artikel zu veröffentlichen? Immerhin scheint dieses Thema ja sehr gefragt zu sein und das wiederum bringt jede Menge Klicks.


----------



## Gilthanaz (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Ok, ich lehne mich jetzt einfach mal sehr weit zum Fenster raus. Könnte es nicht vielleicht sein, das einfach "von oben" die Anweisung kommt solche Artikel zu veröffentlichen? Immerhin scheint dieses Thema ja sehr gefragt zu sein und das wiederum bringt jede Menge Klicks.


"Normale" Sommerlochtaktik bei allen Medien. Wenn es nicht viel anderes zu berichten gibt, nimmt man einfach ein typisches 'Streitthema'. Die Printmedien bzw. deren Foren wechseln eben immer Raucher/Pendler/Übergewichtige/Alkoholiker ab, wenn sie ein Streßthema brauchen. Naturgemäß unpassend für ein PC Magazin resp. dessen Forum, daher: Konsole Vs. PC, Pro Vs. Contra DRM, .. 

- G


----------



## ferrari2k (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Wieso taucht eigentlich immer wieder die Behauptung auf das Konsolenspiele viel teurer sind? Das ist völliger Unsinn! Sicherlich war das am Anfang mal so. Mittlerweile zieht dieses Argument aber auch nicht mehr. Ich habe inzwischen einige Spiele für die XBox360 und kaum ein Spiel hat mich mehr als 35€ gekostet.  Für Soul Calibur 4 habe ich letztes Jahr z.B. nur 10€ bezahlt und nein - das war kein gebrauchtes Spiel sondern neu und originalverpackt.. Soviel also zum Thema Konsolenspiele wären teurer.


Also aktuelle PC Spiele liegen hier bei ca 45-50€. Read Dead Redemption kostet 70€, sowohl für die XBox als auch für PS3. Alan Wake kostet 65€.
Also Konsolenspiele sind schon deutlich teurer.
Und ich warte auch, bis ich die irgendwo gebraucht bekomme, so viel Geld will ich einfach nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Pandur_One (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schalkmund schrieb:
> ...


Sehr gut durchschaut. Der Artikel vereint hohlen Schlagwort-Journalismus mit professionellem PC-Populismus. Ich kann dieses "Meine Plattform ist besser"-Zeug nicht mehr hören! Und jetzt wird schon zum wiederholten Male von redaktioneller Seite darauf eingezahlt. Frei nach dem Motto: alles für die Quote/Response/Klicks – schon klar. 

Warum aber ist das Thema eigentlich so populär ? Warum haben ausgerechnet die PC-Spieler (zu denen ich übrigens auch gehöre – und zwar seit 20 Jahren leidenschaftlich) immer so eine Existenzangst. So lange es Leute gibt, die auf komplexe Spiele mit viel Tiefgang stehen, die sich auf der Konsole immer schwer tun werden, und bereit sind dafür zu zahlen, werden sie auch bedient werden. Das Geheule war doch schon in den 90ern groß, als SNES, Playstation, Jaguar und Co. kamen und für die Spieleindustrie zunächst interessanter schienen als der PC, für den mehr raubkopiert als gekauft wurde. Code-Scheiben und anderen Kalfaktern zum Trotz.

Also, zieht mal die Panik-ist-populär-Brille aus und macht was Sinnvolles: z.B. zocken oder Spiele bewerten. Ach ja, stimmt, das geht im Sommerloch ja so schlecht.... 

Pandur


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Read Dead Redemption kostet 70€


komisch, ich habs neu für 55 gekriegt^^ und bei Amazon.uk kriegt mans für umgerechnet unter 50. Vielleicht solltest du mal den Laden wechseln


----------



## Alf1507 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Read Dead Redemption kostet 70€
> ...


  Ich habe eben mal bei Okaysoft geschaut und da kostet es sogar nur 46,98€. Ausserdem habe ich mir mal angesehen was momentan diverse andere Spiele kosten. Preislich bewegt sich das übrigens etwa im selben Segment wie beim PC. Also kann man wirklich nicht behaupten das Konsolenspiele zu teuer wären.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich werd mich dann gleich mal in meinen Fatboy setzen & Red Dead Redamption spielen ... 'kannst du das auch?'



Auch wenn Du mich jetzt nicht gemeint hast, fühl' ich mich trotzdem angesprochen:

Pfui, Rabowke, das war richtig fies. Am Samstag hätte ich fast geschwächelt - ich stand' vor einer schicken schwaren XBox 360 Elite, und schielte von der Konsole zum Red Dead Redemption Verkaufsdisplay , und wieder zurück - die Vernunft hat dann doch gesiegt ("Neee, Du kaufst Dir jetzt keine Box, nur wegen diesem EINEN Spiel, garantiert bringt Rockstar das auch irgendwann wieder auf dem PC...")

Aber es stimmt schon, jeder neue Rockstar Titel hat wirklich das Potential, mich in Versuchung zu führen.

@topic:

Sinnloses Konsolengebashe. Was spricht dagegen, beide Systeme zu besitzen, wenn einen sowohl reine PC-Spiele (wie z.B. Anno), als aber reine Konsolentitel (God of War z.B., wenn ich mich nicht irre) ansprechen?

Ich hab' nur aus dem Grund keine, weil es *eigentlich* keine konsolenexklusiven Titel gibt, die mich jetzt wirklich ansprechen würden - und der Rest meistens mit gewisser Zeitverzögerung dann doch für den PC umgesetzt wird (Assassin's Creed, Mass Effect, GTA, und, wie ich doch schwer hoffe, eben Red Dead Redemption!)


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Am Samstag hätte ich fast geschwächelt - ich stand' vor einer schicken schwaren XBox 360 Elite, und schielte von der Konsole zum Red Dead Redemption Verkaufsdisplay , und wieder zurück - die Vernunft hat dann doch gesiegt  Neee, Du kaufst Dir jetzt keine Box, nur wegen diesem EINEN Spiel


es gibt ja noch mehr gute^^ Und wenn Onkel Louis dir dann noch n haufen seiner Spiele ausleiht, kommst du endgültig nicht mehr drum herum! Lass dich bekehren, unwürdiger!


----------



## thor2101 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Wenn... dann hätte ich mir ne PS3 geholt. Die hab ich nämlich in die engere Wahl gezogen, wenn ich eine kaufen würde. Allein wegen dem besseren Spieleangebot. Heavy Rain, Uncharted 2, Killzone2, Gran Turismo (!!).... Das gibt es alles nicht auf der Xbox!!! Und das meiste was man für die XBOX bekommt hat man auf dem PC auch, nur schöner!


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Am Samstag hätte ich fast geschwächelt - ich stand' vor einer schicken schwaren XBox 360 Elite, und schielte von der Konsole zum Red Dead Redemption Verkaufsdisplay , und wieder zurück - die Vernunft hat dann doch gesiegt  Neee, Du kaufst Dir jetzt keine Box, nur wegen diesem EINEN Spiel
> ...


Dann zähl doch mal bitte ein paar Titel auf, die mich überzeugen...^^

Heavy Rain, was ich durchaus interessant finden könnte, gibt's ja z.B. nicht einmal auf der XBox...

Ich rede mir schon seit einer ganzen Weile ein, sobald es 10 konsolenexklusive "MustHave" Titel gibt, schlag' ich zu...aber solange immer nur ein Spiel (das evtl. eh portiert wird) an meiner Gamer-Seele kratzt...

Die PS3 spricht mich irgendwie gar nicht an; ich hatte ja früher parallel zum PC Konsolen, aber die habe ich nie wirklich "ausgelastet", auf meiner Playstation hatte ich genau EINEN einzigen Titel (Tekken 3, genau wegen dem habe ich mir das Teil gekauft - und danach hat mich kein einziger anderer Titel interessiert), und auf meinem noch viel älterem SNES habe ich immerhin etwa ein Dutzend Module. 

Im Vergleich zu meiner mittlerweile mehr als 1000 Titel umfassenden PC Sammlung ist das dann doch sehr dürftig...


----------



## moskitoo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Maus und Tastatur!

Wie wahr. Hab mir jetzt auch nen PS3 gekauft dazu red dead redemption, Gran Tourismo Prologe, Uncharted 2, Heavy Rain, Super Street Fighter IV, Blaz Blue Calamity Trigger, GTA IV und 50€ fürn DE Store und 50$ fürn US store.
Und das beste zum Schluss: Im US Store gibts Castlevania: Symphony of the Night    

Ich bin schon sehr begeistert, gerade Gran Tourismo und Super Street Fighter IV machen super viel Spass. Vieles hab ich noch gar nicht gespielt. Aber bei Red Dead Redemtion vermiss ich ehrlich gesagt Maus und Tastatur schon. Es lässt sich dank autoaim gut spielen keine Frage, aber mit Maus und Tastatur ohne Autoaim würd ich nochmal 7-10% mehr Spielspass geben. Auch bei MGS hab ich Maus und Tastatur sehr vermisst (ich hatte schonmal ne PS3)

Mein Fazit: Racer, Beat 'em Ups, Jump 'n Runs etc, machen auf einer Konsole mindestens genausoviel Spass, und man kann sich gemütlich auf die Couch legen. 
Shooter / Echzeitstrategie werd ich weiterhin am PC spielen.


Edit:
Ich hab lange überlegt, ob ich mir ne Xbox oder ne Playstation kaufen soll. Meiner Meinung nach hat die Xbox einfach das bessere Pad. Der Linke Analogstick liegt einfach viel besser in der Hand (MEINE Meinung). Allerdings hat die PS3 einfach ein paar Titel die ich auf keinen Fall verpassen will, wie z.B. Gran Tourismo, Heavy Rain und Uncharted. Außerdem bin ich ein großer MGS fan, wobei der erste Teil mit Abstand am besten war (gibts auch im Store).
Schlussendlich ist es dann ne PS3 geworden, aber viel gefehlt hat nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich rede mir schon seit einer ganzen Weile ein, sobald es 10 konsolenexklusive "MustHave" Titel gibt, schlag' ich zu...aber solange immer nur ein Spiel (das evtl. eh portiert wird) an meiner Gamer-Seele kratzt...


naja da is schon was dran - viele von denen die ich dir leihen könnte gibts natürlich auch auf PC - Gears of War, Rainbow Six Vegas 1+2, Dead Space, Bioshock, Assassins Creed 1+2 und und und.... richtig exklusiv sind da in meiner sammlung "nur" noch RDR, Alan Wake, Gears 2, Halo 3 und Halo Wars, Forza 2+3.

und was Heavy Rain angeht....ne PS3 hab ich zwar, nur hat mich das quicktime gedrücke nicht gereizt, hab die demo gespielt. Aber God of War 3 is scho fein  Und die Uncharted Titel sowieso.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



moskitoo schrieb:


> Auch bei MGS hab ich Maus und Tastatur sehr vermisst


Ehrlich? Bei Egoshootern, Adventures, Strategiespielen und RPG's insbesondere mit Menüs, Simulationen etc. bin ich bei dir. Aber 3rd Person Action Adventures auch mit Jump&Run Einlagen lassen sich doch mit Controller viel intuitiver steueren, weil man (bei Standardbelegung) rechts die Kamera stufenlos fixieren und links den "Avatar" mit stufenloser Geschwindigkeit und besserer Präzision durch die Spielwelt bewegen kann. Besonders deutlich wurde das bei Splinter Cell, wo das stufenlose Schleichen bis Rennen mit Mausrad ermöglich wurde, das fand ich schon irgendwie einen ziemlichen Krampf. Da konnte man dann auch nicht abrupt stehen bleiben. Auch Prince of Persia (Sands of TIme Reihe) fand ich mit Maus/Tastatur im direkten Vergleich fast unspielbar.
Und bei Spielen wie RDR hält sich das IMHO die Waage, einerseits die (mehr oder weniger nötige) Zielhilfe für den Controller aber andererseits das unskillige "Anklicken" der Gegner. Gerade Dead Space bezieht einen Teil seiner Atmo, dass man sich halt in einem schweren Raumanzug normal nicht in Nullzeit um die eigenen Achse dreht und durch die intelligente Einbindung des Laserpointers sind trotzdem keine Autoaimfunktionen nötig.
Und wenn dann noch, wie bei einigen Konsolenshootern der Abzug mit dem Zeigefinger gedrückt wird, zieht einen das auch etwas mehr ins Game rein, als mit "Mausklick","Mausklick"...


----------



## N8Mensch (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



schattenlord98 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Konsole hat auch ihre Vorteile. So kannst du dich z.B. mal gemütlich aufs Sofa haun und ein bissl mit dem Auto im Kreis fahren, einfach gemütlicher. Jetzt kommst du natürlich und sagst, ja, mit dem PC kann man auch auf dem Sofa zocken... Jaja, dich will ich dabei mal sehen.


Mit der richtigen Ausstattung würdest du keinen Unterschied sehen. Warum auch? Mittlerweile unterstützen eigentlich alle Rennspiele oder Third-Person-Titel ein kabelloses Konsolengamepad: Spiel starten und los geht´s.

Natürlich kann man dafür auch eine Konsole nehmen.

Aber die von Microsoft oder   Sony   eingeschränkten Computer sind nicht mein Fall. Persönlich kann ich auch keinen einzigen Grund finden, der für eine Konsole sprechen würde. So kommt es, dass ich noch nie mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe, mir eine Konsole zu kaufen.

Sicher kann ich nicht von mir auf andere Spieler schließen, da die Interessen kaum Unterschiedlicher sein können. Das die Mehrheit u.a. auf einfach & schnell steht, ist jetzt keine große Überraschung. Das Ergebnis ist aus meiner Sicht aber derart unterschiedlich, dass es für mich nur eine Spieleplattform gibt:  PC


----------



## omfgnoobs (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

"Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co."  ...
sowas ruft nur trotzreaktionen hevor bei den meisten


----------



## schattenlord98 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> schattenlord98 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich denke, die Konsole hat auch ihre Vorteile. So kannst du dich z.B. mal gemütlich aufs Sofa haun und ein bissl mit dem Auto im Kreis fahren, einfach gemütlicher. Jetzt kommst du natürlich und sagst, ja, mit dem PC kann man auch auf dem Sofa zocken... Jaja, dich will ich dabei mal sehen.
> ...


Klar, mit der Ausstattung kommt man natürlich mit dem PC auch der Konsole recht nahe, jedoch musst du dafür natürlich den Fernseher in PC-Reichweite aufstellen, musst den Rechner erstmal hochfahren, und so. Die Konsole musst du zwar auch anmachen, aber es ist einfach simpler. Du schmeißt dein Spiel rein und kannst zocken. Ich bevorzuge ja auch den PC, aber die Konsole ist manchmal einfach angenehmer. Das ist meine Meinung, und ich denke, jeder sollte sich sein Spielvergnügen so einrichten, wie es ihm gefällt.  Ich will auch garkeinem was ein- oder ausreden, nur einfach Stimmung gegen Konsole bzw. PC machen, nur weil es einem nicht gefällt ist doch sehr äh, "primitiv"...


----------



## Alf1507 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@JohnCarpenter:

Da hast du natürlich Recht. Wenn der Abzug mit einem Trigger bedient wird kommt wirklich ein ziemlich cooles Feeling rüber. Mit Analog-Stick zu zielen finde ich allerdings sehr ungewohnt. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal CoD 5 auf der 360 gespielt. Eigentlich war das ja auch ziemlich gut und die Grafik finde ich auch ziemlich genial. Ich habe bei Shootern mit Gamepad aber einfach immer noch das Problem das mir das Zielen wahnsinnig schwer fällt. Das selbe Problem hatte ich danach auch wieder bei Bad Company. Zum Glück hatte ich mich dann aber auch schon daran gewöhnt. Den ersten Teil gab es ja leider nicht für den PC. Das ist übrigens einer meiner wenigen Shooter in den letzten Jahren gewesen, der mich wirklich sehr beeindruckt hat. Was diese Engine da auf den Bildschirm zaubert ist schon sehr genial. Ich muss sogar zugeben das ich, obwohl ich eigentlich kein richtiger Grafikfetischist bin, mir dieses Spiel damals erstmal wirklich nur wegen der Grafik gekauft habe. 
Was auf den Konsolen aber echt gar nicht geht sind RTS-Titel. Letztes Jahr habe ich mal auf der XBox360 Schlacht um Mittelerde II angespielt. Nach den ersten 2 Missionen habe ich das Spiel beendet, weil mir bei der Steuerung  echt komplett die Lust vergangen ist.
Besonder gut gefallen mir meistens die Titel, die extra für die Konsolen entwickelt wurden. Ein PGR oder Forza z.B. rockt einfach ohne Ende und soviel Spass hatte ich schon seit Jahren mit keinem Rennspiel mehr auf dem PC. Ausserdem habe ich verdammt viel Zeit mit Soul Calibur 4 verbracht. Das ist, meiner Meinung nach, auch ein super Spiel. Gute Beat 'em ups sucht man für den PC ja auch ziemlich vergeblich.
Bei meinem absoluten Lieblings-Genre, den Rollenspielen, werde ich aber wohl weiterhin dem PC treu bleiben. DA hat mir auf der XBox360 zwar sehr viel Spass gemacht aber insgesamt wird der PC da doch besser bedient. Teilweise sind die Konsolenversionen in diesem Genre ja scheinbar auch total vermurkst. Ich erinnere da nur mal an Risen. Ich hätte mir das Spiel damals fast für die XBox360 gekauft, weil ich mir nicht sicher war ob das mein PC noch packt. Zum Glück habe ich dann noch einen Test gelesen und damit war das Thema für mich erledigt. Inzwischen bin ich froh mir Risen für den PC gekauft zu haben und es läuft prima. Wie man also sieht bin ich nicht strickt für oder gegen ein bestimmtes System. Ich versuche halt immer die Vor- und Nachteile für mich abzuwägen und dann wird die Version gekauft, die mir am meisten zusagt.
Tja, wenn jeder mal ein bisschen mehr über den Tellerrand blicken würde dann wären solche Diskussionen gar nicht nötig. Wie man aber in diesem Thread gut sehen kann tragen manche Leute einfach stur weiter ihre Scheuklappen. Diverse Kommentare zu den "bösen" Gamepads gab es ja in der Vergangenheit auch schon zu genüge. Bei manchen Leuten könnte man fast glauben das Gamepads irgendeine tödliche Krankheit verbreiten würden. Es ist aber nunmal Fakt: Gewisse Spiele lassen sich mit einem guten Gamepad einfach besser spielen. Vor kurzem habe ich z.B. spasseshalber mal wieder ein Rennspiel am PC gezockt. Weil ich aber mein Gamepad nicht umstöpseln wollte habe ich mit Tastatur gespielt. Ich kann nur sagen: *Grausam!* Da bleibe ich dann doch lieber bei der Konsole.
In diesem Thread kam ja auch schon der Vorschlag das doch mal ein Hersteller ein System entwickeln soll, das die Vorzüge aller Systeme miteinander vereint. Das wäre ja irgendwie eine feine Sache. Letztendlich würde sowas aber vermutlich auch wieder am Scheuklappendenken gewisser Leute scheitern. Dem einen wäre es dann vermutlich zu konsolig und für einen anderen wäre es vielleicht zu viel PC. Eine Konsole die man aufrüsten könnte wäre für mich z.B. fürchterlich, denn garantiert würden die Hersteller von Hardware und Spielen sofort darauf anspringen und dann müsste man genau so oft aufrüsten wie beim PC. Das muss echt nicht sein. Da kaufe ich mir dann lieber einfach alle paar Jahre eine komplett neue Konsole und brauche mir um Hardwareanforderungen erstmal keine Gedanken mehr zu machen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Was auf den Konsolen aber echt gar nicht geht sind RTS-Titel.


grundsätzlich stimmt das. Allerdings gibt es auch hier mit _Halo Wars_ eine Ausnahme, die die Regel bestätigt. Von beginn an als 360-Exklusivtitel geplant, wurde hier natürlich auch die Steuerung komplett auf das Gamepad zugeschnitten. Jede Taste ist sinnvoll belegt, und man kann sogar schnell und bequem zu den diversen Basen springen oder Einheiten des gleichen Typs anwählen.
Zwar ist das Spiel selbst nur durchschnittlich, ohne große Stärken und Schwächen - aber es hat bewiesen das ein RTS auf Konsole durchaus möglich ist, wenn die Entwickler dies nur von Anfang an beabsichtigen und sich dahinter klemmen.


----------



## Alf1507 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@LouisLoiselle:

Ok, _Halo Wars_ habe ich bisher noch nicht gespielt. Ich habe aber schon gehört das die Steuerung da wirklich ziemlich gut sein soll. Die RTS-Titel die es exklusiv für Konsolen gibt kann man aber auch an einer Hand abzählen. Die Multiplattform-Titel in diesem Genre kommen auf dem PC einfach besser rüber, dank Maus und Tastatur. Ich hatte in meinem, zugegebenermassen sehr langen Beitrag, ja auch erwähnt das es vor allem die exklusiven Titel sind, die auf Konsolen für mich hervorstechen. Erscheint ein Spiel aber für PC und Konsole dann wäge ich halt ab, welche Version (für mich) besser sein könnte. Das liegt aber auch daran, das mein PC schon relativ betagt ist.    
Ein Dirt 2 z.B. könnte ich auf meinem PC nicht mehr mit maximalen Details flüssig zocken. Ich habe da schon mit dem ersten Teil und GRID meine Erfahrungen gemacht.     Bei der selben Auflösung, wie der XBox360, geht meiner Kiste einfach die Puste aus... hehe. Wenn man dann keine Kurve mehr vernünftig erwischt ist das ein echter Spielspasskiller... zumindest für mich
Früher war ich übrigens gegenüber mangelnder Performance noch sehr tolerant und auch irgendwie ziemlich leidensfähig. Seit ich aber mal auf der XBox360 gesehen habe wie ein Spiel mit guter Grafik laufen kann, bekomme ich manchmal echt ziemlichen Frust, wenn ich am PC zocke. Eines muss ich aber doch noch zum PC sagen! Seit letztem Jahr habe ich Vista installiert. Spiele die vorher unter WinXP ziemlich mies gelaufen sind laufen nun bei mir unter Vista deutlich besser! Crysis konnte ich z.B. nur in niedrigster Detailstufe spielen. Unter Vista schafft mein PC sogar die mittlere Detailstufe und es fühlt sich sehr gut an. Da könnte also eventuell noch mehr gehen. Auch Risen kann ich mit mittleren bis hohen Details spielen und ich habe immer noch das Gefühl das es flüssig läuft. Wenn man bedenkt wie alt mein PC schon ist, dann ist das irgendwie doch ziemlich cool. Hmm... vielleicht lasse ich mich da auch einfach viel zu sehr von den aktuellen Hardware-Hypes beeinflussen.
Auf meinem 22er Widescreen TFT muss ich jedenfalls nicht in 1920x1080 zocken. So eine Auflösung macht eh erst ab einem 40er Sinn. Natürlich erkennt man manchmal Treppenstufen auf niedrigeren Auflösungen. Ja und? Dann wird halt AA aktiviert und das Thema ist erledigt. Ich kann Leute echt nicht verstehen die in Full-HD zocken, und dann trotzdem noch AA (und am besten noch zusätzlich AF) aktivieren wollen. Was macht ihr eigentlich? Drückt ihr euch die Nase an eurem Monitor bzw. Fernseher platt? Ich persönlich sehe z.B. auf der XBox360 höchstens zwischen 1080i und 1080p einen Unterschied. In 1080i fällt mir da an Rändern, in langsamen Szenen, nämlich übelstes Kantenflimmern auf. Das gesammte Bild wirkt dann irgendwie total unruhig. Seltsamerweise schlägt mir die XBox360 aber, bei automatischer Einstellung, 1080i als optimale Auflösung vor.     Nachdem ich dann mal die Einstellung auf 1080p geändert hatte war das Bild perfekt. Tja... die Konsole scheint in der Hinsicht wohl nicht besonders intellegent zu sein.    
Egal, Hauptsache ist letztendlich das die Spiele Spass machen.


----------



## Sph3re (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

DLCs für lau?
Dragon Age:7€
ODER MW2 Mappack 15€ xD 
Also wo haben wir vorteile?
weil wir ein halbes jahr warten muessen auf, meist halbfertige spiele, die dann mit 3€ DLCs beworben werden? naja wenn ihr das als vorteil des pcs seht, werd ich wohl doch ne konsole kaufen gehn.

Maus und Tastatur sind beim zoggen auch nich allheilmittel, ich moechte PES NIEMALS am pc zoggen dafuer gibts die konsole, aber zum proggen will ich nich auf den controller ausweichen xD


----------



## redaim33 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

pc games hat recht!

Konsolen sind scheiße.

Ich weiß das.


----------



## Alf1507 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



redaim33 schrieb:


> pc games hat recht!
> 
> Konsolen sind scheiße.
> 
> Ich weiß das.


Amen! 
Kannst du das auch irgendwie begründen, oder wolltest du hier nur einfach mal einen hirnlosen Konsolen-Bash ablassen, wie so viele andere? Ach ja klar! Du weisst ja warum Konsolen scheisse sind. Das hätte ich jetzt fast überlesen.      Dann lass uns doch bitte, bitte, bitte an deiner endlosen Weisheit teilhaben!
Ach Mist... ich habe ganz vergessen das man Trolle nicht füttern sollte. Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen das von dir auch nur halbwegs intellegente Argumente kommen könnten.



Sph3re schrieb:


> Maus und Tastatur sind beim zoggen auch nich allheilmittel, ich moechte PES NIEMALS am pc zoggen dafuer gibts die konsole, aber zum proggen will ich nich auf den controller ausweichen xD


*Autsch* Programmieren mit Gamepad geht echt gar nicht! Das hab ich mal auf der PS2 versucht. Aber immerhin freut sich dann sicherlich der Arzt, der anschliessend deine kaputten Daumen behandeln darf.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Read Dead Redemption kostet 70€
> ...


Ich habe ebenfalls knapp 56€ bezahlt, womit ich mehr als zufrieden bin. Es hängt wohl wirklich davon ab, wo man kauft, denn auch bei PC- Spielen kann es sein, dass man in einem Laden 10€ mehr bezahlt, als in einem anderen.
Das stieß mir besonders bei einem gewissen Adventure auf, das ich innerhalb von ca. 2,5 Stunden durch hatte, obwohl ich mir sogar nocht Zeit ließ und für das ich in einem Laden knapp 40€ bezahlt hatte, nur um es dann woanders für 32€ zu sehen.

Die Spieleszene muss wohl auch einfach etwas kosmopolitischer werden.   
Warum sich beschränken?




> Sph3re schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Maus und Tastatur sind beim zoggen auch nich allheilmittel,
> ...


Joa, ich glaube, ich bilde momentan am linken Daumen auch völlig neue Muskelgruppen, aber immer noch sicherer als die Wii- Steuerung, wo ich mich bei Silent Hill während einer Fluchtaktion nahezu stranguliert habe.


----------



## McDrake (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> redaim33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > pc games hat recht!
> ...


Er hat doch recht!!!einseinself!!!!!
.
.
.
Ich geh jetzt wieder Alan Wake spielen


Aber mal im Ernst.
Was hier abgeht ist doch genau was PCG wollte. Und ein Grossteil macht mit.
Man könnte theoretisch die Hälfte der Kommentare löschen und es würde keine Verringerung der konstruktiven Aussagen bedeuten.
Aber man ist wohl soweit, dass man zu solchen Mitteln greifen muss.
Bissl provozieren kommt immer gut.

Einfach provokativ eine paar Thesen reinstellen und schauen was passiert.
Geile Idee. Ob das mehr User bringt?
Evtl mehr PC-Only-Spieler.. welche eigentlich nicht mehr werden.

Die Frage darf dann aber erlaubt sein, was dann Apple und Konsolennews hier zu suche haben. 
Diejenigen, die für mehrere Systeme offen sind anlocken und mit News versorgen, um ihnen nach ein paar Wochen/Monaten die Keule um den Kopf zu schlagen? 
Clevere Taktik.
Geht wohl so 2-3 mal gut und danach habt ihr jene User auch noch verloren.


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@Nyx-Adreena:

Geil! Ich habe mich bei deinem Kommentar eben echt fast weg geschmissen vor lachen. Beim nächsten mal solltest du dann vielleicht nur noch auf der Wii zocken, wenn ein "Sanitöter" nebendran steht.   

@McDrake:

Das war jetzt mal wieder einer der wenigen Kommentare in diesem Thread, die mir richtig gut gefallen haben! Ach... die Welt könnte so schön sein, wenn jeder so tollerant wäre wie du! Scheinbar gehören wir hier aber einer ziemlichen Minderheit an. Es heisst ja auch "PC Games" und nicht "Konsolen Games".   Tja... Es lebe die Toleranz! Wie ich bereits zuvor gesagt habe: das einzige was zählt sind Klicks. Die Redaktion kann sich halt nicht entscheiden ob sie nun für oder gegen Konsolen sind. Ich erinnere da nur mal an eine News zu GT5:

"Jetzt schon PS4 Grafik"... blablabla

Danach kommen wieder solche Artikel?

Also echt... sowas muss doch echt nicht sein! Naja... wichtig ist was Klicks bringt. Computec rules!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> @Nyx-Adreena:
> 
> Geil! Ich habe mich bei deinem Kommentar eben echt fast weg geschmissen vor lachen. Beim nächsten mal solltest du dann vielleicht nur noch auf der Wii zocken, wenn ein "Sanitöter" nebendran steht.


Beschämenderweise würde ich dann wahrscheinlich noch in jenem Krankenhaus landen, in dem ich arbeite.

Ich hätte es mir ja denken können: Wii- Steuerung+ ein Spiel, in dem man Monster nicht bekämpfen, sondern nur vor ihnen flüchten kann und das dann auch noch Silent Hill heißt+ meine eh schon relativ große Anspannung bei gruseligen Spielen (so gerne ich sie spiele)... all das konnte ja nichts geben.
In diesem Fall ziehe ich dann doch den PC mit Maus und Tastatur vor.


----------



## nomansfriend (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

bei konsolen geht es nicht um grafik, sondern um "multiplayer-schnell-ohne-online-an-einer-konsole" z .b. pro evolution soccer (1-7 spieler an einer konsole BÄM!)
bei den meisten pc games is des nicht möglich oder umständlich. außerdem hat die ps3 von anfang an ein plö-rü laufwerk.

deswegen würde ich mir " finger weg " nochmal überlegen. 

ps.  wer fehler findet kann sie behalten


----------



## romankrt (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

So muß jetzt mal erklären, warum ich bei meinem pc bleibe. Dabei möcht ich nichts schlecht machen. bin halt voll auf PC eingestellt.
Mit meinem PC kann ich: Fotos bearbeiten und ausdrucken, Filme aufnehmen und schneiden, musik zusammenstellen, meine monatlichen abrechnungen machen, ins internet ohne grenzen(!), bewerbungen schreiben(Sonst wäre ich immernoch arbeitslos)........ ach ja und zocken. Wenn ich das alles mit einem gerät machen kann, ist das für mich ein SUPER gerät. Wenn ich aller paar jahre mal wieder aufrüste, geb ich auch nicht mehr geld aus, im vergleich zum konsolen-kauf. Und extra noch eine konsole kaufen, um geld auszugeben, kommt für mich nicht in die Tüte. Mich überzeugt nunmal die große Einsatzmöglichkeit. Wer dennoch an einer Konsole sitzt, kann dies gerne tun. Hab ich nichts dagegen. Meine freundin hat auch eine. Ist dann nur ab und zu die Streiterei, wer jetzt zocken und wer fernseh-schauen darf. Ist der nervigste teil an der konsole. Am besten kauf ich wenn dann noch einen zweiten TV.


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@romankrt:

Jemand der auch auf einer Konsole zockt braucht die von dir aufgezählten Punkte aber einfach nicht. Ich z.B. nutze meinen PC um Songs mit meiner vorhandenen Software zu komponieren und um Tabulaturen für die Gitarre zu schreiben. Ausserdem nutze ich meinen PC für das Internet. Gelegentlich zocke ich dann noch Spiele, die es nicht auf Konsolen gibt. Gezockt wird bei mir aber am PC nur so nebenbei.
 Wenn ich jedenfalls einfach nur mal zocken will, dann schalte ich meine XBox360 ein und habe damit meinen Spass.
Alles in einem Gerät zu vereinen wäre ja auch eine super Idee, aber wie ich bereits zuvor erwähnt habe, könnte das wieder an dem typischen Schubladendenken scheitern.


----------



## Pinna (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ich hab nen Obere-Mittelklasse-PC, einen 32" FullHD TV (am PC) und ne 5.1 mit DTS und DolbyDigital.
Alles schön vernetzt.
Und ja, ich spiele auf 1920x1080 und wenns die Graka (4870) hergibt auch mit AA und AF.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Spielsystem.
Für z.B. StreetFighter 4 schließe ich den Xbox360-Controller an.
Für GRID mein Lenkrad

Proportional mit dem näherrückenden Release-Termin von Gran Turismo 5 steigt mein Interesse an einer PS3.
Für mich wäre das BluRay-Laufwerk mit ein Kaufgrund, da ich im PC noch keines habe.
Allerdings sind GT5 und Tekken6 die einzigen Titel, die mich wirklich bei einer Konsole (hier ps3) interessieren würden.

Wenn ich zuhause bin, dann meistens vor dem PC. Arbeit und Spielen geht bei mir fließend ineinander über.

Was hab ich früher auf meiner PS1 gezockt. Langstreckenrennen bei Gran Turismo 2. Auch die PS1 hängt an meinem TV und einige HDMI-Eingänge wären durchaus noch frei.

Da mein PC soweiso die meiste Zeit läuft, fällt für mich das "'Einfach schnell einschalten und zocken"-Argument weg. Auch spiele ich im Moment COD4/6, BFBC2 und Trackmania. Also 3 Shooter (Maus!) und Trackmania mit dem Streckeneditor. 

Wie gesagt, ich sympatiere mit der PS3, allerdings noch nicht so sehr mir eine zuzulegen.
Die Xbox360 hat für mich als PC-Spieler und im Vergleich zur PS3 keine sonderlichen Vorteile.

Und ich gehöre zum kleinen Kreis, der gerne auf LAN-Parties geht.

Auch zum PC-Raubmordkopierertum muss ich etwas schreiben.
Beispiel: COD6, das war _für die Xbox360_ bereits einige wochen vor dem Release zu haben.
Also bitte kommt nicht mit den Raubkopierern an, die gibts auf jeder Plattform.

Ich weiß nicht wie viele von den Bashern (in beide Richtungen) sich einmal die Zeit nehmen und alle Kommentare durchlesen. Wenn ich abends Zeit habe, lese ich mir gerne Kommentare (bevorzugt intelligente) durch und sehe mir gerne beide Standpunkte an.

Wie gesagt, ich bin PC-Veteran und schraube und bastle gerne.
Die PS3 ist mir nicht unsymphatisch.
Arbeit und Spiel gehen bei mir ineinander über.
Wer ein Gamepad will, kann es am PC anschließen.
Leistung hat mein Mittelklasse-PC auch genug.
Ich modde gerne und baue z.B. gerne Trackmania-Strecken.
Und bevor ich mir wegen DRM-Maßnahmen eine Konsole zulege, lasse ich das Spiel im Laden verrotten.

An alle Konsoleros:
ein Freund von mir hat Xbox360 und PS3, spielt nur auf Konsole und wir kommen super miteinander klar.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Jedem das Seine


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@Pinna:

Super! Ich freue mich grad über einen weiteren, ebenfalls sehr guten Kommentar! Das meine ich übrigens absolut ernst. *autsch* Jetzt bin ich auf meiner Schleimspur ausgerutscht! *g*
Ok, Spass beiseite. Wenn es dir z.B. um Filme auf Blu-Ray geht, dann kannst du dir auch einfach ein entsprechendes Laufwerk in deinen PC einbauen. Damit würdest du dann deutlich billiger als mit einer PS3 davonkommen. Mein Blu-Ray Laufwerk hat mich damals knapp über 100€ gekostet. Mein PC hängt z.B. auch an einem Full HD TV und Filme auf Blu-Ray finde ich einfach nur genial! Es sollten dann natürlich schon ziemlich bildgewaltige Filme mit vielen Effekten sein. Dann kommt das richtig fett! Bei Komödien ohne grossartige Effkte macht das nicht wirklich Sinn. Das musst du aber letztendlich auch für dich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## combatIII (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

So dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.Hab mir vor 3 Wochen ne Xbox 360 gekauft hab aber auch n recht fixen Rechenknecht und find die Box is ne gute Ergänzung dazu.Kann mit meinem Sohnemann Madagaskar Kartz zusammen daddeln (was ungeheurer viel Spaß macht) und Alan Wake zocken wenn er dann im Bett ist.Wobei ich Spiele wie Fallout, Crysis, FEAR, AvP dann doch lieber auf dem PC zocke.Xbox = für zwischendurch und PC = für das Auge (die Grafik ist schon besser).Ausserdem hab ich oftmals von irgendwelchen Problemen bei Installation und Bugs (beim PC) etc. gelesen da denk ich mir die wenigen Probleme die ich hatte wiegen das Spielvergnügen danach dicke wieder auf.Dann stand noch irgendwo das zocken mit nem 50" Zoll TV auch scheiße wär (PC) hab 46" und meine Xbox und mein PC stehen direkt nebeneinander wobei ich den PC als DVD/BluRay und überhaupt Multimedia Maschine nutze.Ich kann alles lesen was auf dem Schirm steht (jemand hatte etwas von Buchstabenmatsch geschrieben) und sämtliche Games laufen auch flüssig mit 1920 x 1080 und das reicht mir an sich.Find eh das diese ganze downsampling Geschichte zu gehypt wird (@pcgames). Ach ja weil ich grad den Post meines Vorschreibers nochmal überflogen habe --> Werd immer wieder auf ein PC internes BluRay Laufwerk (oder was immer da noch kommen mag) zurückgreifen als mir da irgendeinen Player oder ne Konsole hinzustellen.Mein Nachbar hat n Player und kann selbst nach Update nich alle BluRays schauen.Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probs damit.


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@combatIII:

Also bei mir laufen alle aktuellen Blu-Rays vollkommen ohne Probleme. Ich nutze immer noch Power DVD 7 und damit klappt das bei mir einfach prima. 
Eben habe ich übrigens erfahren das ich von einem Kumpel wirklich sehr günstig eine PS3 bekomme. Dann werde ich mal testen wie es das mit den Filmen aussieht. Ausserdem kann ich dann endlich Heavy Rain und bald GT5 zocken. YEAH!


----------



## combatIII (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> @combatIII:
> 
> Also bei mir laufen alle aktuellen Blu-Rays vollkommen ohne Probleme. Ich nutze immer noch Power DVD 7 und damit klappt das bei mir einfach prima.
> Eben habe ich übrigens erfahren das ich von einem Kumpel wirklich sehr günstig eine PS3 bekomme. Dann werde ich mal testen wie es das mit den Filmen aussieht. Ausserdem kann ich dann endlich Heavy Rain und bald GT5 zocken. YEAH!


Das meinte ich ja mein Nachbar hat nen Phillips BluRay Player der hat schon bei der ersten BluRay die wir ausprobiert haben verkackt mein LG BluRay Laufwerk hat bis jetzt keine Probleme gemacht (nutze PowerDVD 9 Ultra).Ergo lieber PC internes Laufwerk als irgendein dummer Player.Und da ich im Rechner ein BluRay Laufwerk hab hat sich bei mir gar nicht die Frage nach ner PS3 aufgetan außerdem konnte ich die Box recht günstig schiessen als Elite Value Bundle rund 150 Euronen günstiger als die PS3.


----------



## acti0n (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Komisch, dass alle Konsolenliebhaber am Lautesten Schreien.

Ich zähle nochmal ein paar Gründe GEGEN Konsolen auf. 

1. Man ist 100% MS oder Sony abhängig
2. Integrierter DLC "Schrott" Shop auf dem auch noch kräftig Eingekauft wird    
3. Dank Konsolen werden die Spiele immer Einfacher - eben an Mainstream angepasst. Als Beispiel nenne ich einfach mal Splinter Cell. Der erste Teil (+2, +3) war echt genial per Maus/Tastatur zu Steuern - stellenweise echt Anspruchsvoll. Der neueste Teil? Noch nie so eine dämliche "Konsolige" Steuerung gesehen. Das ist ganz klar ein Rückschritt. Und man kann sich, wenn man möchte die ganzen Levels Durchballern, teilweise sogar Pflicht. Schleichen ist dort viel zu Einfach! Bei anderen Spiele-Serien ist der Rückschritt ebenfalls gut zu sehen.
4. Grafik, bei Umsetzungen für alle Systeme ist die Grafik immer auf den Konsolen schlechter! Vor allem fällt bei Cross-Plattform Titeln, sehr schnell Negativ auf, dass die Levels von der Größe sehr Begrenzt sind (zu wenig Speicher denke ich mal), matschige Texturen, und um die Schwächen nicht so zu Zeigen wird alles schön in Bloom gehüllt. Selbst sowas die GT5, was ja schon ziemlich genial aussieht, könnte auf dem PC nochmal eine ganze Ecke besser aussehen.
5. Modding: Es gibt viel Schmarn, das ist klar. Aber es gibt auch total geniale Ausnahme Mods die oft besser als so manche Vollpreistitel sind. Des weiteren kann man Need for Speed Shift zum Beispiel mit neuen Autos ausstatten und die Grafik Extrem Verbessern. Die ganzen seltsamen Zirkuszelte, zu viel HDR, doofe NFS Banner auf der Strecke, schlechte Arcade Fahrphysik? Lässt sich ALLES dank Mods entfernen - man kann Shift voll genießen.
6. Wer unbedingt mit GamePads zocken möchte, kann dies auch auf dem PC tun.
7. Man muss für Xbox Live (Gold) Monatlich Kohle abdrücken um mit Werbung von Xbox 360 Titeln und DLCs vollgebombt zu werden. Adblock Plus? Sowas gibt es dort gar nicht.
8. Peripherie Geräte: Man kann an der Xbox nur ein Schrott Plastik Lenkrad von MS anschließen, viel bessere wie das Logitech G25/G27 funktionieren erst gar nicht dort. Oder sehr gute Joysticks.
9. Und das ist mein Hauptgrund gegen Konsolen: Sowas geniales wie ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead, GTR 2, rFactor, GTR Evolution, Flight Simulator - also Spiele mit richtig Anspruch die man auch als Simulationen bezeichnen kann, findet man erst überhaupt nicht auf Konsolen. Wer jetzt ankommt "Forza 3 ist doch eine Simulation" über den kann ich nur Lachen und von mir aus einen Beweis Zeigen, indem ich die Physik Files von GTR 2 vs Forza 3 gegenüber stelle - ihr werdet euch wundern, wie Rudimentär bei Forza 3 die Physik ist.

Also jeder der sich alles von einem Hersteller aufzwingen lassen möchte, auf Arcade/Casual Titel steht und sich nicht mit Anspruchsvollen Titeln beschäftigen möchte, kann ja von mir aus eine Konsole nutzen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedenfalls einfach nur mal zocken will, dann schalte ich meine XBox360 ein und habe damit meinen Spass.


   
Und es ist so verdammt bequem. 
Du lümmelst dich auf der Couch oder in einem bequemen Sessel, hast deinen kabellosen Controller in der Hand und zockst.
Am PC, wenn die Steuerung wirklich nur mir Maus und Tastatur funktioniert, bist du immer an die "Büro-Atmosphäre" gebunden - das ist einfach das komplette Gegenteil von "bequem", finde ich. :o


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@acti0n:

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Ich habe mich wirklich eben köstlich amüsiert! Ich gratuliere dir übrigens und überreiche dir hiermit die goldene Scheuklappe! Na? Ist das nichts?
Ok, mal im ernst. Ich finde es irgendwie immer wieder... niedlich wie "PC-Fanboys"  verzweifelt versuchen ihr System zu verteidigen. Irgendwie sind Kommentare wie deiner echt.. süss. So armselig und doch so unterhaltsam!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



acti0n schrieb:


> Komisch, dass alle Konsolenliebhaber am Lautesten Schreien.
> 
> Ich zähle nochmal ein paar Gründe GEGEN Konsolen auf.
> 
> ...


zu 1. Eine reine Interessefrage: Ist man als spieleliebhabender PCler nicht auch auf MS angewiesen, da noch immer nicht jedes Spiel die alternativen Betriebssysteme unterstützt? Der Anteil mag zwar gering sein, aber da Windows wahrscheinlich immer noch am weitesten verbreitet ist...naja.

zu 2. Ich persönlich habe mehr DLCs für den PC gekauft, als für die Konsole (da wars nur jener zu Heavy Rain), gerade was Bioware- Spiele betrifft. Dort ist der DLC- Shop auch mehr oder weniger integriert, sogar im Ingame- Journal. Aber da das Multiplattformspiele sind, kann ich mir die Entgegnung schon fast vorstellen. 

zu 3. Für mich nun schwer zu beurteilen, da ich gerade bei Spielen wie Splinter Cell eher unbedarft bin. Dass die Spiele mittlerweile zu einfach geworden sind, sagt man ja auch gerne von den heutigen Adventurern, ein Genre des PCs (auch wenn sie mittlerweile auf Nintendo- Konsolen umgesetzt werden), womit die Entwicklung dort nicht die Schuld der Konsolen sein kann. Vielleicht sind Spiele einfach generell einfacher geworden, genauso, wie das TV- Programm einfach immer dämlicher wird...

zu 4.  Red Dead Redemption zB hat nur bei Missionen Ladebildschirme, ansonsten kann man das große Areal komplett durchreisen. 

zu 9. Vor dem Kauf der PS3 habe ich mir ja Heavy Rain richtig schlecht geredet, aber die Inszenierung ist unglaublich mitreißend. 
Der Konsolenmarkt ist so groß, dass man dort genauso Perlen findet, wie 
auf dem PC und umgekehrt, das ist plattformunabhängig, denke ich.

Wer auf Casual- Titel steht, ist auch am PC wunderbar aufgehoben... mittlerweile gibt es ja sogar Gartensimulationen, übrigens ziemlich einzigartig für unseren guten alten Rechenknecht.   


Aber die Diskussion ist wirklich müßig. Auf beiden Seiten gibt es Menschen, die mit Herzblut ihre Plattform verteidigen und die andere schlecht machen und dann sind da noch die hedonistischen Grenzgänger, die einfach beides nutzen. Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit meinem großen, grauen PC und meiner kleinen, schwarzen PS3.   
Wie nennt man das dann eigentlich? Nicht Core, nicht Causal? Nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch? Ach, ist ja auch egal.


----------



## Prof-G (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> ...
> *Autsch* Programmieren mit Gamepad geht echt gar nicht! Das hab ich mal auf der PS2 versucht. Aber immerhin freut sich dann sicherlich der Arzt, der anschliessend deine kaputten Daumen behandeln darf.


Servus Alf,

nur mit den Daumen schreiben ist eine reine Übungssache !

Vor einiger Zeit hat mich eine ehemalige Schulfreundin besucht und während eines Rollenspiels meine PC Tastatur kaputt gemacht.
Als ich in der Pause den Tisch abwischte und die Tastatur auf den Stuhl legte, hat sie sich ausversehen draufgesetzt. Da sie ganz schön mollig ist, war die Tastatur sofort defekt.

Somit musste ich einige Monate anstelle der Tastatur ein Gamepad am PC benutzen.
Auch wenn ich jetzt wieder eine PC Tastatur besitzte, habe ich das schreiben mit den Daumen beibehalten und schaffe auch meine 300 Anschläge in der Minute. 

Außerdem ist der PC im Gegensatz zu den Konsolen eine *offene Plattform*.
Das ist wichtiger als alles andere.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit meinem großen, grauen PC und meiner kleinen, schwarzen PS3.
> Wie nennt man das dann eigentlich? Nicht Core, nicht Causal? Nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch? Ach, ist ja auch egal.


   
Du bist ein Zwitter und gehörst geächtet! 
Ach Qutasch, das ist total normal, alle möglichen Spieleplattformen zu supporten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit meinem großen, grauen PC und meiner kleinen, schwarzen PS3.
> ...


Na warte mal ab...wir sind Legion und so. 
Wir werden immer mehr und dann wird unser Zwitterstamm über die reinen PCler und Konsolenmenschen herfallen und...naja...dann muss ich noch weiter planen.
Baggersimulation und Wii- "Mein Bauernhof" für alle, mindestens!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Na warte mal ab...wir sind Legion und so.
> Wir werden immer mehr und dann wird unser Zwitterstamm über die reinen PCler und Konsolenmenschen herfallen und...naja...dann muss ich noch weiter planen.
> Baggersimulation und Wii- "Mein Bauernhof" für alle, mindestens!


   
Ich würde dir eine ähnliche Werbekampagne wie die Borg sie durchziehen ans Herz legen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Resistance is futile!*

Kommt immer gut!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> *Resistance is futile!*
> 
> Kommt immer gut!


Okok, du bekommst den Vorstandsposten in der PR- Abteilung.   
Freu dich, als Prämie gibt es den hier:  http://www.amazon.de/astragon-Software-GmbH-Garten-Simulator-2010/dp/B003AU5Y44/ref=sr_1_1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1277808461&sr=1-1 .


----------



## Split99999 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

actiOn

Leider fehlt auch das Genre "Point and Click Adventure" fast vollständig auf Konsolen. So tolle Spiele wie Black Mirror 2 und Book of unwritten Tales, um mal jüngste Beispiele zu nennen, gibts gar nicht auf Konsole.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Es gibt Monkey Island : SE für XBLA und bald auch den zweiten Teil. 
Technisch dürfte es kein Problem sein solche Adventure 'einigermaßen' gut auf ein Gamepad abzustimmen, die Frage ist nur:

- wie groß ist die Kaufkraft von Adventureliebhaber?
- wie groß ist die, mMn eh schon kleine, Schicht besagter Liebhaber auf Konsolen?

Adventures fristen, leider zu unrecht, mittlerweile eher ein Nieschendasein.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Split99999 schrieb:


> actiOn
> 
> Leider fehlt auch das Genre "Point and Click Adventure" fast vollständig auf Konsolen. So tolle Spiele wie Black Mirror 2 und Book of unwritten Tales, um mal jüngste Beispiele zu nennen, gibts gar nicht auf Konsole.


Gerade dort findet dank Nintendo eine neue Entwicklung statt, da für Wii und DS immer mehr klassische Adventure erscheinen. Auf dem kleinen Handheld zwar noch mit Abstrichen, aber man bemüht sich, wie man zB am DC von Broken Sword aka Baphomets Fluch sehen konnte, in welchem man anfangs noch Nicos Vorgeschichte spielen konnte.
Ich empfinde die Steuerung per Stift im Point and Click- Bereich als durchaus angenehm, aber dennoch steckt das alles noch in den Anfängen, könnte sich aber als wohltuend für das Genre erweisen, auch wenn es trotz seiner häufigen Totsagung immer noch recht vital ist.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Hast du mal ernsthaft und über Stunden probiert mit der WiiMote ein Adventure zu spielen? Baph. Fluchs hab ich mal getestet, mir tat bereits nach paar Minuten der Arm weh ...

Also die Wii ist für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt der Messiahs für Adventures, aber der DS + iPhone ( und andere Smartphones ) haben wirklich sehr gute, witzige und innovative Adventures im Angebot ... vllt. erblüht das Genre ja auf der Plattform "Handhelt" wieder zu neuem Glanze, wer weiß?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Meine Probleme mit der Wii- Steuerung habe ich in diesem Thread ja schon dargelegt. Zu gefährlich für mich. 
Daher spreche ich auch eher für den DS und die Steuerung per Stift, denn damit komme ich in der Tat gut zurecht; da brauchte ich bei MI auf dem IPhone schon einen Moment länger, bis ich Guybrush einwandfrei den Weg weisen konnte.
Ich denke auch, dass es eine Chance für das Genre darstellt, ohne, dass es dabei groß verwässert wird.


----------



## thurius (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Pinna schrieb:


> Also bitte kommt nicht mit den Raubkopierern an, die gibts auf jeder Plattform.



ok dann zeig mir mal bitte ein lauffähige raubkopie auf der ps3




> 7. Man muss für Xbox Live (Gold) Monatlich Kohle abdrücken um mit
> Werbung von Xbox 360 Titeln und DLCs vollgebombt zu werden. Adblock
> Plus? Sowas gibt es dort gar nicht.


tja leider braucht man nur auf dem pc bzw. jeden geräte mit dem man im netz surfen will Adblock 

Plus,weil auf jeder webseite die werbung sehr extrem wird und mit werbung "vollgebombt" wird man auf der box auch nicht ,kleiner tip rechts am rand der pcgames.de webseite befindet nicht mehr werbung als auf der box
und dort nur was "jetzt erhädlich ist"


----------



## solkutter (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das die einzigen argunmente von den Konsoleros sind.
Gemüdlich auf der Couch mit einem kabellosen Game Pad Zocken zu können.

Hmm ich bin reiner Pcler, und haa ich mach das auch nur das bei mir die Grafik um einiges besser aussieht.
(Wenn es keine beschi**ene Konsolen umsetzung ist.)


----------



## zerr (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das die einzigen argunmente von den Konsoleros sind.
> Gemüdlich auf der Couch mit einem kabellosen Game Pad Zocken zu können.
> 
> Hmm ich bin reiner Pcler, und haa ich mach das auch nur das bei mir die Grafik um einiges besser aussieht.
> (Wenn es keine beschi**ene Konsolen umsetzung ist.)


   ist auch irgendwie ein zeugniss von mangelder technikverständiss


----------



## thurius (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Skins, Mods, Total Conversions
hat man auf der box auch
Custom-Designs für forza 3
levels für trails hd


----------



## High-Tech (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Hm was solll denn Zocken sein?!
-> Unterhaltung 
-> Gemütlich aufm Sofa hocken
-> Bequemen Controller in der Hand halten und das Spiel spielen und Spaß haben

Ich hab beides XBOX360 und GamingPC (i7 920, 6GB, HD4870x2) und sehe in beiden Systemenen viiiiele Vor- u. Nachteile.
Klar PC hat die bessere Grafik aber ich persönlich finde auf XBOX kommen die Spiele einfach gerade wegen dem Chillfaktor anders rüber, bei Konsole bzw. vorm TV mit Gamepad in der Hand wirkt das Game teils mehr, während man auf PC immer son Herausforderungsdruck hat ists auf XBOX mehr nen "filmfeeling", einfach das Spiel erleben, ok ist viel bla bla was nur XBOXler verstehen können.

Weitere vorteile: Kein Aufrüsten, alles läuft flüssig.
Ein Gaming PC der 5 und mehr Jahre seine Leistung erbringt gibts nich, wer aktuell bleiben will und sich an aktuellen Titeln erfreuen will muss im 2-Jahrestakt, max. nach 3 Jahrena aufrüsten, ne Konsole kostet bei Release ~400 €, ne XBOX kostet jetz etwa 200 €. Ok die XBOX Games kosten etwas mehr, kann man zwar Geld sparen wenn mans vom Ausland importiert aber sind immer gut 10 € mehr.

Zu Xbox Live, Gold Mitgliedschaft kostet "wahnsinnige" ~33-34 € im Jahr.
Ebay ist dein Freund, dort gibts die MItgliedschaftskarten für 33 € im Jahr, also das ist in meinen Augen schon wert und ein mtl. Preis von nur ca. 2,80 € ... wenn man regelämßig zockt ist das echt gar nix. Zu Werbung von DLC und Games, im Menü gibts eben nen Menüpunkt mit aktuellen News, man muss doch nich durchlesen?!
Zumal man als Gamer ja immer über aktuelle Updates und Games informiert sein will, ist ja Siinn der Sache.

Das die XBOX Grafik (und PS3) nicht an die eines aktuellen Rechnerns mit ner HD4870 und besseren z.B. 5er Serie Grakas rankommen sollte klar sein, immerhin ist die XBOX auch schon über 5 Jahre alt, aber zu Zeitpunkt des Releases der XBOX war die Box jahrelang graphisch überlegen bzw. gleichwertig zum billigeren Preis. Zumal viele Spiele auf XBOX und 40" FullHD TV äußerst gut aussehen z. B. Assassins Creed sieht genauso geil aus wie auf PC, sind nur minimale graphische Unterschiede zu entdecken.

Einzig was ich den PC bevorzug sind Ego-Shooter und Games wie Bad Company 2 zock ich immer auf PC weil die Steuerung flüssiger von Hand geht, es macht auch mit XBOX Spaß und hab schon Halo,  CoDMW2 und co. angezockt aber es ist hald einfach nicht das "Zielen" wie man es von der Maus her kennt, höchste genauigkeit und Schnelligkeit zumal extrem genaues Zielen mit Gamepad etwas anstregender ist (wobei auch Erfahrungssache).


----------



## silencer1 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Der entscheidende Punkt nicht mehr auf dem PC zu zocken ist, daß man die Kundenverarsche von UBI, Valve und Konsorten nicht mehr mitmachen will. Aber der eiltäre PC-Spieler von heute will verarscht werden und hat nichts besseres als den Ubi-Launcher und Steam verdient.


----------



## Ephenberg (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ich habe jahrelang auf Konsole und auf PC gespielt und bin jetzt komplett auf PC umgestiegen, und zwar nicht nur, weil es dort mehr Spiele gibt! (Es gibt zwar Konsolenexklusive Titel, aber doch mehr Rollen- und Strategiespiele und letzten Endes sind Shooter nur am PC wirkliche Shooter)

Auch muss ich sagen, das Argument, dass man mit einer Konsole auf der Couch sitzen kann und es deshalb bequemer ist, ist ein Schwachsinn, denn wenn man es sich vor dem Computer bequem einrichtet, kann man das gleiche Gefühl haben, wenn nicht sogar besser; beim PC kann man eher ein "Mittendring"-Gefühl haben. 

Und das Argument, dass ein PC nach fünf Jahren nicht mehr aktuell ist, stimmt zwar, aber die XBox wurde 2002, die XBox 360 bereits 2005 veröffentlicht; also ist die Konsole sogar vor fünf Jahren nicht mehr aktuell. 

Der einzige Vorteil der Konsole ist, dass man einfach ein Spiel einlegt und dann auch spielen kann, aber wenn man sich nur ein bisschen mit dem PC auskennt, geht das auch. 

Ehrlich muss ich auch noch sagen: Wenn der Kopierschutz funktioniert (bislang hat es erst einmal nicht funktioniert, sonst immer), dann ist es mir auch egal. - Eher sch**** Raubkopierer!


----------



## Bluemaster (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

kann dem silencer1 zustimmen! Habe mir eine Konsole mit besorgt um die Onlineaktivierungen ala Ubisoft, Valve (scheiss Steam) und Games for Windows Online zu aktivieren!


----------



## Pinna (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



thurius schrieb:


> Pinna schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also bitte kommt nicht mit den Raubkopierern an, die gibts auf jeder Plattform.
> ...


Nein werde ich nicht, da ich weder eine PS3 habe noch irgendwelche Warez ins Forum poste 
Google ist dein Freund. Die bekanntlich beste Raubkopie-Suchmaschine der Welt ^^



silencer1 schrieb:


> Der entscheidende Punkt nicht mehr auf dem PC zu zocken ist, daß man die Kundenverarsche von UBI, Valve und Konsorten nicht mehr mitmachen will. Aber der eiltäre PC-Spieler von heute will verarscht werden und hat nichts besseres als den Ubi-Launcher und Steam verdient.


Bin dem Ubi-Launcher (bis jetzt) komplett aus dem Weg gegangen.
Steam habe ich auch nur MW2.
Mir wurde auch schon mal der Account gehackt (mein Fehler oder nicht ist egal). Und ich muss wohl keinem erklären was für Eier das gewesen wären, wenn ich eine komplette Spielesammlung bei Steam hätte.

Aber wer es nicht will, muss es ja nicht kaufen.
Mit MW2 habe ich das Experiment Steam gemacht und werde mir in absehbarer Zeit auch kein Steam-Exklusives Spiel mehr kaufen.
Schade um Mafia2.

Wenn man sein Hirn benutzt und nicht wie ein Süchtiger alles kauft, was einem schöngeredet wird spart man sich viel Ärger. - wie immer plattformunabhängig


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Pinna schrieb:


> Nein werde ich nicht, da ich weder eine PS3 habe noch irgendwelche Warez ins Forum poste
> Google ist dein Freund. Die bekanntlich beste Raubkopie-Suchmaschine der Welt ^^




Netter Versuch, aber nochmal für dich: es gibt keine Raubkopien für die PS3. Es ist einfach so. Es gab mal kurzzeitig ein "Proof of Concept", wie man 'root' Zugriff auf eine PS3 bekommt, aber:

- gilt nur für die alte 'fette' PS3
- gilt nur für ungepatchte Konsolen, sprich: Linux funktioniert noch
- Proof of Concept ... es war eine Idee.

PS3 = sicher. Keine Raubkopien. Auch die letzten Versionen der 360 waren wahrlich schwer zu modifizieren, musste man doch auf dem DVD-Laufwerk verschiedene Bindungen *löten*.



> Aber wer es nicht will, muss es ja nicht kaufen.
> Mit MW2 habe ich das Experiment Steam gemacht und werde mir in absehbarer Zeit auch kein Steam-Exklusives Spiel mehr kaufen.
> Schade um Mafia2.


Lesen wir mal weiter ...



> Wenn man sein Hirn benutzt und nicht wie ein Süchtiger alles kauft, was einem schöngeredet wird spart man sich viel Ärger. - wie immer plattformunabhängig


   
... und aus diesem Grund ist die Konsole so attraktiv. Es gibt seeeeeehr wenige Spiele, die für Konsolen nicht erscheinen ( z.B. Anno oder Starcraft II ), der Rest ist aber verfügbar und zwar in solch einem Umfang, dass:

- ich die Spiele aus der Videothek ausleihen und testen kann
- ich die Spiele weiterverkaufen kann ( mit einigen Einschränkungen wie Erstkäufer DLC etc. )
- ich die Spiele verleihen kann an Freunde / Bekannte

All diese Faktoren sind dafür verantwortlich, dass sich bei Multiplattformtitel die Konsolenspiele um ein vielfaches höher verkaufen als die PC Versionen. Man hat einfach mehr Anreiz eben weil man das Gefühl hat, noch wirklich was zu besitzen ... obwohl es im Grunde egal ist, ob die Daten auf einer DVD vorliegen oder eben als Download bei Steam.


----------



## AlexCena (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ein Punkt den ich hier noch aufführen will ist die *Wirtschaftlichkeit*.
Die Wirtschaftlichkeit errechnet sich durch: Ertrag / Aufwand (!)
Wenn ich in einem Forum im SysProfile eines Users einen PC sehe mit 3xGTX480, 12 GB DDR3 RAM, 1200W Netzteil usw. und dann lese "Konsolen sind Schrott und die Grafik ist so Schei**e" greife ich mir direkt an den Kopf. Nicht nur dass ich beim Zocken ein schlechtes Gewissen haben würde dass ich ein halbes Kraftwerk brauche um meinem Hobby nachgehen zu können - Nein - im Sommer ist es auch noch kaum möglich zu spielen weil sonst die Temps im Zimmer auf 45°C ansteigen. UND zusätzlich noch die unglaubliche Lautstärkebelästigung, denn wenn man sowas vernünftig kühlen will geht auch noch mal viel Kohle drauf. ALLES um sagen zu können: "Mein PC ist ja viel stärker als deine 5 Jahre alte Konsole!" ?  

Das was zählt sind immer noch die Spiele. Ich habe Crysis auf einem absoluten High-End-PC in Full HD und Ultra-High-Settings gezockt und es war geil. ABER genauso geil war es ein Uncharted 2 auf einem Full HD zu zocken und es hat mir persönlich auch noch mehr Spaß gemacht. Und dafür reicht eine 300€ Konsole aus um mir meine Kinnlade bei dem Level mit dem einstürzenden Haus mehrmals runterklappen zu lassen und ich brauche keinen PC der das xxx-fache davon kostet und es eh noch kaum Exklusiv-Titel gibt die mich persönlich interessieren. Es geht einfach um das Erlebnis, und nicht darum dass ich einen PC habe der halt die Multi-Titel mit 16xAF und 8xAA darstellen kann, was ich bei einem normalen (!) Sitzabstand wenn ich gemütlich auf der Couch liege sowieso nicht sehen kann.


----------



## McDrake (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



AlexCena schrieb:


> UND zusätzlich noch die unglaubliche Lautstärkebelästigung, denn wenn man sowas vernünftig kühlen will geht auch noch mal viel Kohle drauf.


Also wenn mich etwas stört, dann ists die Lautstärke meiner 360.
Da ist mein PC eine Flüsterkiste dagegen.


----------



## acti0n (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



AlexCena schrieb:


> im Sommer ist es auch noch kaum möglich zu spielen weil sonst die Temps im Zimmer auf 45°C ansteigen. UND zusätzlich noch die unglaubliche Lautstärkebelästigung, denn wenn man sowas vernünftig kühlen will geht auch noch mal viel Kohle drauf


   Selten so einen Schwachsinn gehört.

Ich habe mir vor 1 oder 2 Jahren den Scyte Mugen 2 gekauft, besitze einen Core 2 Quad Q9550 und komme unter Last nach 2 Stunden PRIME auf 38 Grad!!! Und der Kühler ist wirklich sehr leise, eine Xbox 360 oder PS3 ist da lauter als mein Rechner

Und der Mugen hat mich nur 30 Euro damals gekostet. 

Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat ... kennste ja


----------



## Payne01 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Diese 8 Punkte sind ja mal echt lächerlich.
Platz 8 - Multi Monitoring: Nur wenige Leute nutzen das tatsächlich zum spielen, nur die Obernerds nit zuviel Geld. Ich hab zwar selber auch 2 Monitore am Rechner, aber nur weil man so einfach arbeiten kann 
Platz 7 - DLC oft für lau: Gibts auch bei Konsolen, grad vor kurzem gratis DLC für Red Dead Redemption raus gekommen.
Platz 6 - Schrauben und Tüfteln: Wieder etwas was nur wenige Modder machen. Viele kaufen sich einfach eine Kiste bei MM oder Saturn und das wars. (viele haben auch keine ahnung von dem zeugs und spielen nur den ganzen tag).
Platz 5 - Günstigere Spiele: Wer sich überteuerte Spiele in diversen Gechäften kauft ist selber schuld. Ich importier meine PS3 games aus UK, da sind sie zum Start um gut 20% billiger und fallen sehr schnell. Ausserdem ist azyklisches kaufen sowiso besser, man muss nicht immer alles sofort haben. Da spart man richtig kohle, nicht nur bei Games.
Platz 4 - LAN Parties: GIbt es auch für Konsolen, wenn auch nur vereinzelt und meist nur in Japan oder so, aber es gibt sie. Aktuelles Spielbeispiel: Red Dead Redemption hat eigenen LAN Modus, also technisch möglich isses und ich glaub um das gings bei dem Punkt.
Platz 3 - Beste Grafik: Mag sein, aber zu welchem Preis?
Platz 2 - Skins, Mods, Total Conversions: Das erste wirkliche Argument das man gelten lassen kann 
Platz 1 - Maus und Tastatur: wird im OS der PS3 unterstützt, für spiele muss man ein bisschen herumtüfteln aber es ist auch machbar wenn mas will (Ich wil nicht mit Maus und Tastatur auf der Couch vor meinem Flat TV sitzen aber jedem das seine).

Und für alle die es interessiert: Ich bin kein PS3 oder Konsolen Fanboy. Ich hab auch einen spieletauglichen PC.


----------



## solkutter (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Payne01 schrieb:


> Platz 6 - Schrauben und Tüfteln: Wieder etwas was nur wenige Modder machen. Viele kaufen sich einfach eine Kiste bei MM oder Saturn und das wars.


   Das sind auch nur die Leute die keine ahnung vom PC haben und mit konsole zocken.
Selbstbau=Günstiger + mehr rechen Power.

Und Multi Monitoring aber es geht, aber mir reichen meine zwei 42 zoller.
Aber das es geht, darum geht es in den Punkten.

Also so richtig gewicht haben deine argumente nicht gerade.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



acti0n schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gehört.
> 
> Ich habe mir vor 1 oder 2 Jahren den Scyte Mugen 2 gekauft, besitze einen Core 2 Quad Q9550 und komme unter Last nach 2 Stunden PRIME auf 38 Grad!!! Und der Kühler ist wirklich sehr leise, eine Xbox 360 oder PS3 ist da lauter als mein Rechner
> 
> ...


   
Dein Quad9550 hat nach 2 Stunde Dauerbelastung 38°C? Ernsthaft?


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Das sind auch nur die Leute die keine ahnung vom PC haben und mit konsole zocken.


... oder einfach keine Zeit & Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen? Ich kenn auch nicht wenige Leute die eben besagte Rechner aus MM / Saturn haben, potente Grafikkarte und gut ist.

Damit können sie auf dem PC wunderbar zocken.



> Selbstbau=Günstiger + mehr rechen Power.


Lässt sich drüber streiten. Aber wie wärs damit:
Ich hab bislang nur einmal einen fertigen PC gekauft, das war 1995. Mein Pentium I mit 90 Mhz bei Escom. Seitdem meine PCs zu Hause und auf Arbeit ( Server ) selber zusammengebaut, installiert und natürlich auch konfiguriert.

Die c't im Abo & les auch ab & zu mal die iX.

Trotzdem spiel ich primär auf Konsole ... wobei ich aktuell HdR spiele. Das natürlich am PC. 



> zwei 42 zoller.


Die du natürlich nebeneinander zu stehen hast. Alles klar. *zwinker*
Also wenn ich überlege wie teuer mein LCD damals war, ein sehr guter 37" FullHD & du nun zwei 42" Zöller hast. Holla die Waldfee.

Übrigens wär ein Foto nicht schlecht ... ansonsten tue ich diese Aussage als 'gequatsche' ab.



> Also so richtig gewicht haben deine argumente nicht gerade.


Das von dir? 

Ich musste lachen ... ernsthaft.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Payne01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Platz 6 - Schrauben und Tüfteln: Wieder etwas was nur wenige Modder machen. Viele kaufen sich einfach eine Kiste bei MM oder Saturn und das wars.
> ...


Ich stand ja vor dem Kauf der PS3 vor dem Problem, dass mein Rechner, primär der Prozessor, zu alt für die aktuellen Spiele geworden war und ich aufrüsten wollte.
Dass ich gar keine Ahnung von PCs habe, würde ich nicht sagen, nichtsdestotrotz habe ich schon großen Respekt davor, mir nur die Komponenten zu kaufen, um dann selbst zu schrauben, vorallem, da ich dann Teile für fast 1000€ gehabt hätte und fürchtete, dass ich durch einen Fehler zu großen Schaden anrichten könnte, auf dem ich dann sitzen bleiben würde.
So einfach ist das also nicht, selbst wenn man mit einem C64 aufgewachsen ist und ungefähr weiß, worum es geht.


----------



## solkutter (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Die c't im Abo & les auch ab & zu mal die iX.


   Sagmal bekommst du eigentlich geld für deine c't propaganda.
Bist mir scheinbar auch so ein kleiner klugscheisser was. 
Zu allem ein wort und besserwisserei.

Ich muss mich zwar nicht rechtfertigen vor Dir schon lange nicht:
Aber ein von den beiden habe ich geschenkt bekommen. (zum Glück.)
Und nebeneinander stehen diese auch nicht. Wofür auch zum Spielen wären die beiden nebeneinander nicht praktisch.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Sagmal bekommst du eigentlich geld für deine c't propaganda.


Ja Moment! c't & iX Propaganda! Wenn schon, denn schon!



> Bist mir scheinbar auch so ein kleiner klugscheisser was.


Sagen wir es so: ich weiß ziemlich viel. 



> Zu allem ein wort und besserwisserei.


In der Tat. Ich kann es nicht ertragen, wenn Leute mit Halbwissen ( damit bist jetzt nicht du allein gemeint  ) um sich werfen und darauf dann noch aufbauen.

Wie bereits oben erwähnt: bei ein paar Dingen hab ich vllt. etwas mehr 'Ahnung' oder 'Wissen' als andere, warum den Rest dann nicht teilhaben lassen?  



> Ich muss mich zwar nicht rechtfertigen vor Dir schon lange nicht:
> Aber ein von den beiden habe ich geschenkt bekommen. (zum Glück.)


So war es nicht gemeint. Ich erklär dir auch gleich warum ...



> Und nebeneinander stehen diese auch nicht. Wofür auch zum Spielen wären die beiden nebeneinander nicht praktisch.


   
... denn darum ging es nämlich. Du hast Multimonitoring angesprochen & im gleichen Satz deine zwei 42" Fernseher erwähnt. Da entstand halt der Eindruck, dass du beide Fernseher an einen PC im Dualbetrieb angeschlossen hast.

Ich hab desshalb so erstaunt reagiert, weil ich einen 22" TFT habe und finde diesen ideal. Ein Kumpel hat einen 28" TFT und sitzt im gleichen Abstand wie ich vor dem Teil: ergo -> verdammt groß. Nun hat er sich noch einen zweiten "kleinen" 17" TFT gekauft, als zweit Monitor ... z.B. wenn er aufm 28" zockt, dass er nebenbei SpOn.de lesen kann, Videos schauen kann oder andere Lektüre lesen kann. 

Wie gesagt, 2x 42" Zoll nebeneinander mit einem typischen "PC TFT Abstand" ist für mich der totale Overflow.

Ergo -> war nicht bös gemeint.


----------



## Payne01 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Payne01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Platz 6 - Schrauben und Tüfteln: Wieder etwas was nur wenige Modder machen. Viele kaufen sich einfach eine Kiste bei MM oder Saturn und das wars.
> ...


Das Selbstbau günstiger ist, ist mir klar, hab meinen Pc auch selber zusammengestellt.
Soviel zum Thema Leute die Konsolen zocken kaufen bei MM oder Saturn 
(übrigens  sehr tolle Argumentation)

In dem Artikel gehts aber ums Tüfteln und modden und das machen nur die wenigsten und daher würde ich es nicht als schlagkräftiges Argument sehen.

Multimonitoring geht auf Rechnern aber wie du schon richtig sagtest, wozu multimonitoring wenns 42 Zoller gibt.

Un zur Info: Gegenbeweis gilt so weit ich weis noch immer als aussagekräftiges Argument um etwas zu widerlegen


----------



## Kristian (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Ich mag keine Konsolen, denn ich bin ein kleiner Kontrollfreak und Tüfftler. Selten spiele ich ein Spiel im Originalen, sondern meistens gemoddet. Trotzdem gibt es Gründe sich eine Konsole zu kaufen:

1. Wenn man nicht sonderlich gescheit ist und ohnehin Probleme mit dem Erlernen neuer Dinge hat, bietet sich die Konsole wunderbar an, denn einen leuchtenden Knopf zu drücken (Ön - Öff!) ist ja wirklich nicht schwer.

oder

2. Wenn man sich nicht darüber ärgern möchte, dass die Hersteller mit DRM und anderen Kopierschutzmethoden einem die Freiheit am PC rauben, dann wählt man die Konsole, denn bei Konsolen gibt es eh keine Alternative und so kann man sich nicht darüber aufregen, weil man ja keine andere Wahl hat

oder

3. Wenn man am Ende des Monats wieder bissl klamm bei Kasse ist, kann man die Konsole einfach zum Pfandleiher bringen und mindestens n 50er für bekommen, um paar Bier und was zum Futtern zu besorgen. Am Anfang des nächsten Monats kann man dann die Konsole für 100-200 Euro zurück kaufen und sich vom eigenen Leben ablenken, denn das Nachdenken über das eigene Leben würde ja nur weh tun. Und alle sind Glücklich.

oder

4. Ich muss auf niemanden neidisch sein, der ebenfalls die gleiche Konsole hat wie ich, denn seine ist nicht besser als meine, egal wieviel Geld er sonst auf dem Konto hat. Deshalb kann sein Spiel nur so beschissen aussehen wie bei mir auch und ich fühle mich deshalb nicht benachteiligt. Und alle sind Glücklich


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> 1. *Wenn man nicht sonderlich gescheit ist und ohnehin Probleme mit dem Erlernen neuer Dinge hat*, bietet sich die Konsole wunderbar an, denn einen leuchtenden Knopf zu drücken (Ön - Öff!) ist ja wirklich nicht schwer.


Wenn du das wirklich ernst meinen solltest, dann tust du mir ernsthaft leid. Das ist dieses typische, pardon, dämliche Gebrubbel von Leuten, die der Meinung sind, weil sie in der Lage sind ein Spiel zu installieren sind sie elitär.

Ihr seid es nicht.



> 2. Wenn man sich nicht darüber ärgern möchte, dass die Hersteller mit DRM und anderen Kopierschutzmethoden einem die Freiheit am PC rauben, dann wählt man die Konsole, denn bei Konsolen gibt es eh keine Alternative und so kann man sich nicht darüber aufregen, weil man ja keine andere Wahl hat


Auch wenn du das wieder als negativen Punkt rüberbringst bzw. so ausdrückst: ich kann meine 360 Spiele ohne Probleme weiterverkaufen, an Kumpels verleihen oder bei neuen Spielen zu der Videothek meines Vertrauens gehen und mir das dort ausleihen.

Kannst du das auch?



> 3. Wenn man am Ende des Monats wieder bissl klamm bei Kasse ist, kann man die Konsole einfach zum Pfandleiher bringen und mindestens n 50er für bekommen, um paar Bier und was zum Futtern zu besorgen. Am Anfang des nächsten Monats kann man dann die Konsole für 100-200 Euro zurück kaufen und sich vom eigenen Leben ablenken, denn das Nachdenken über das eigene Leben würde ja nur weh tun. Und alle sind Glücklich.


Auweia. Da erscheint mir sogar ein " ugly " unpassend bei soviel Schwachsinn.



> 4. Ich muss auf niemanden neidisch sein, der ebenfalls die gleiche Konsole hat wie ich, denn seine ist nicht besser als meine, egal wieviel Geld er sonst auf dem Konto hat. Deshalb kann sein Spiel nur so beschissen aussehen wie bei mir auch und ich fühle mich deshalb nicht benachteiligt. Und alle sind Glücklich


Wenn du ernsthaft neidisch bist auf Leute, die bessere Komponenten haben ... dann freu ich mich jetzt schon, dass du vllt. irgendwann erwachsen wirst ( bzw. einfach mal über 18 Jahre alt wirst), vllt. arbeiten gehst und dann erkennen musst, dass es immer Leute gibt, die mehr Geld haben.

Ich glaub du solltest nie nach Dubai fliegen, LA, New York oder andere, größere Metropolen ... ich vermute du wirst vor Neid platzen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> - wie groß ist die Kaufkraft von Adventureliebhaber?
> - wie groß ist die, mMn eh schon kleine, Schicht besagter Liebhaber auf Konsolen?
> 
> Adventures fristen, leider zu unrecht, mittlerweile eher ein Nieschendasein.


   
Die sollen ruhig mal nen "Test-Ballon" hochschicken, also nen waschechtes Adventure im Stile von MI mit angepasster Gamepadsteuerung. 

Die Werbung zum Spiel sollte auf eine eher ältere Zielgruppe abgestimmt sein, da die guten alten 2D-Adventures ruhig und bedächtig daher kamen.  
Der Konsolen-Markt ist groß, wir werden immer älter und noch wichtiger: Adventures sollen ihrem Nischendasein entsagen und wieder zu alter Bekanntheit und Stärke finden.


----------



## solkutter (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn du ernsthaft neidisch bist auf Leute, die bessere Komponenten haben ... dann freu ich mich jetzt schon, dass du vllt. irgendwann erwachsen wirst ( bzw. einfach mal über 18 Jahre ) alt wirst, vllt. arbeiten gehst und dann erkennen musst, dass es immer Leute gibt, die mehr Geld haben.
> 
> Ich glaub du solltest nie nach Dubai fliegen, LA, New York oder andere, größere Metropolen ... ich vermute du wirst vor Neid platzen.


   Du magst deine drecks Konsole wohl sehr, was.?
Musst Du den wirklich alles gegenargumentieren, wenn jemand mal seine Ansicht Kundtut.?
Belasse es doch einfach mal dabei.
Mit so einem verhalten was Du hier an den Tag legst, denke ich mir.
Geh arbeiten und versuche was an deinem Verhalten zu ändern.
Und besonders werde erstmal selber erwachsen.
So ein Arrogantes verhalten ist mir selten untergekommen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn du ernsthaft neidisch bist auf Leute, die bessere Komponenten haben ... dann freu ich mich jetzt schon, dass du vllt. irgendwann erwachsen wirst ( bzw. einfach mal über 18 Jahre ) alt wirst, vllt. arbeiten gehst und dann erkennen musst, dass es immer Leute gibt, die mehr Geld haben.
> ...


 Das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum, in dem das Gegenargumentieren erwünscht ist. 
Auch wenn es dir nicht passen mag. 

BTW: Reiss dich mal in Bezug auf deine Wortwahl zusammen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Du magst deine drecks Konsole wohl sehr, was.?


Es sind Gebrauchsgegenstände. Ich hab zu meiner Hardware, sei es PC oder Konsole, kein so inniges Verhältnis.



> Musst Du den wirklich alles gegenargumentieren, wenn jemand mal seine Ansicht Kundtut.?


Nö ... aber wenn jemand einfach nur Schwachsinn postet, dann darf ich in einem Diskussionsforum wohl meine Meinung dazu sagen.



> Belasse es doch einfach mal dabei.


... weil du es sagst? 



> Mit so einem verhalten was Du hier an den Tag legst, denke ich mir.


Du denkst? Ernsthaft? 
Kleiner Spass. Was genau willst du mir mit diesem Satz sagen?



> Geh arbeiten


Bin ich. Jeden Tag von ca. 07:00 bis meistens 19:00 Uhr ... und jetzt?



> und versuche was an deinem Verhalten zu ändern.


Warum? 



> Und besonders werde erstmal selber erwachsen.






> So ein Arrogantes verhalten ist mir selten untergekommen.


Ist das so?



>


Ein Smilie reicht.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Die sollen ruhig mal nen "Test-Ballon" hochschicken, also nen waschechtes Adventure im Stile von MI mit angepasster Gamepadsteuerung.


Seh ich genauso. Nachdem ich die ersten Testberichte zu MI SE gelesen hab, gute ( aber keine perfekte ) Gamepadsteuerung, dachte ich mir, ich setz ein Zeichen und kauf es für XBLA.



> Die Werbung zum Spiel sollte auf eine eher ältere Zielgruppe abgestimmt sein, da die guten alten 2D-Adventures ruhig und bedächtig daher kamen.
> Der Konsolen-Markt ist groß, wir werden immer älter und noch wichtiger: Adventures sollen ihrem Nischendasein entsagen und wieder zu alter Bekanntheit und Stärke finden.


   
Auch das sehe ich genauso. Es gibt bestimmt nicht wenige Leute, die damals mit einem PC aufgewachsen sind ( oder schon damals mit PC & Konsole ) und gute Adventures auch auf der Konsole kaufen und Spielen würden.

Ein Adventure lebt ja nicht von einer perfekten Steuerung, die natürlich wichtig ist, sondern von einer gut erzählten Geschichte, interessante Charaktere, gute und vorallem vertonte Dialoge. Das sind alles Dinge, die man ohne Probleme auch auf Konsolen hinbekommt ... ist das doch Plattformübergreifend.

Ich verstehe z.B. nicht, warum Monkey Island Episodes nicht für die 360 & PS3 veröffentlicht wurde. Die Steuerung hätte man ja wie in MI4 für Gamepads anpassen können & man hätte schauen können, wie sich die Spiele verkaufen.

Gibt es eigentlich andere Telltale Games für PS3 & 360? Sam'n'Max wurde ja für die Wii veröffentlicht, so weit ich weiß.


----------



## BlackDead (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich andere Telltale Games für PS3
> & 360? Sam'n'Max wurde ja für die Wii veröffentlicht, so weit ich
> weiß.



Das Wallace und Gromit Adventure ist auch auf der 
360 erschienen.


----------



## Kristian (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@Rabowke

Ich kenne Dich nicht und vielleicht bist Du auch kein dummes Kerlchen. Dann gehörst jedoch zur Ausnahme bei den reinen Konsoleros. Ich kenne das hingegen so, das die meisten Konsoleros aus der weniger gebildeten Schicht kommen und für die ein PC zu kompliziert und zu zeitaufwendig ist. Man möchte sich einfach keine Probleme machen und wählt den einfacheren Weg.

Ich habe natürlich übertrieben bissig argumentiert, weil ich ein Ungleichgewicht in dieser Diskussion wegen Dir festgestellt habe. Es gibt selbstverständlich noch ein weitere Kategorie von Konsoleros, die jedoch in der Minderheit sind:

5. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag in der Arbeit hocke (egal ob gut bezahlt oder nicht, ob low oder high skilled Job), dann möchte ich nach Feierabend an meiner Konsole entspannen und ich will nicht erst mit unzähligen Updates und Kopierschutzmechanismen kämpfen müssen. Immerhin zahle ich Geld für diesen Service.
Außerdem wird mit quasi garantiert, dass das Game für meine Konsole programmiert wurde und keine billige Portiertung ist, die nicht richtig läuft.

Hat Dir aber jemand schon gesagt, dass Du recht vorhersehbar bist?    Außerdem wundere ich mich über Deine Definition vom Erwachsensein. Mit 18 jahren ist man zwar "fast" Vollmündig aber noch lange nicht erwachsen. Ich liege nun sogar fast ein Jahrzehnt über diesem Alter und ich bin in einer gesellschaftlichen Stellung, in der ich eigentlich nicht viele beneiden muss (klingt arrogant, ist aber leider so). Und trotzdem denke ich, dass ich in der Lage bin vorurteilslos die Konsoleros in Kategorien einteilen zu können.

Am Ende gilt aber trotzdem das Motto: Leben und leben lassen    Ich bleibe vorerst bei meinem PC, bin aber auch nicht abgeneigt mir irgendwann eine Konsole zu besorgen, die mich überzeugen sollte.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> Ich kenne Dich nicht und vielleicht bist Du auch kein dummes Kerlchen. Dann gehörst jedoch zur Ausnahme bei den reinen Konsoleros. Ich kenne das hingegen so, das die meisten Konsoleros aus der weniger gebildeten Schicht kommen und für die ein PC zu kompliziert und zu zeitaufwendig ist. Man möchte sich einfach keine Probleme machen und wählt den einfacheren Weg.


Weiter unten hast du mir ja vorgeworfen, dass ich recht hervorsehbar bin. Bei solchen Themen mag das sogar stimmen, denn ...

'Du kennst das hingegen so' ... ich verstehe. Weil du solche Leute kennst, bist du also in der Lage dir ein Urteil über alle Konsoleros zu erlauben? Alle durch die Bank weg als "nicht sonderlich gescheit" zu titulieren?

... auf so einen Schwachsinn muss man einfach antworten. Die Antwort darauf kann nur sein, das du eben keine Ahnung hast. In meinem Freundeskreis hatten alle, bis auf einen, bis vor ein paar Jahren nie eine Konsole. Alles studierte Menschen, u.a. auch mit sehr guten Abschlüssen ... nur was sagt das aus? Garnichts. Denn ich würde mich nicht hinstellen und über andere Leute urteilen, die ich nicht kenne. 

Ich urteile nur über Leute, die hier merkwürdige Texte schreiben. 



> Ich habe natürlich übertrieben bissig argumentiert, weil ich ein Ungleichgewicht in dieser Diskussion wegen Dir festgestellt habe.


Was für ein "Ungleichgewicht"? Mein subjektiver Eindruck ist eher, dass der PC Spieler in diesem Forum in der Überzahl ist ... was zum einen nicht verwundert, PC Games, zum anderen mir egal ist. Warum egal? Ich hab einen spielefähigen PC & eine Konsole und nutze je nach Einsatzgebiet / Genre beides.



> 5. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag in der Arbeit hocke (egal ob gut bezahlt oder nicht, ob low oder high skilled Job), dann möchte ich nach Feierabend an meiner Konsole entspannen und ich will nicht erst mit unzähligen Updates und Kopierschutzmechanismen kämpfen müssen. Immerhin zahle ich Geld für diesen Service. Außerdem wird mit quasi garantiert, dass das Game für meine Konsole programmiert wurde und keine billige Portiertung ist, die nicht richtig läuft.


Hmm, im Moment spiele ich wieder ein MMO ... Herr der Ringe Online. Also genau das Gegenteil von dem, was du hier schreibst. 



> Hat dir aber jemand schon gesagt, dass Du recht vorhersehbar bist?


Siehe oben.



> Außerdem wundere ich mich über Deine Definition vom Erwachsensein. Mit 18 jahren ist man zwar "fast" Vollmündig aber noch lange nicht erwachsen. Ich liege nun sogar fast ein Jahrzehnt über diesem Alter und ich bin in einer gesellschaftlichen Stellung, in der ich eigentlich nicht viele beneiden muss (klingt arrogant, ist aber leider so). Und trotzdem denke ich, dass ich in der Lage bin vorurteilslos die Konsoleros in Kategorien einteilen zu können.


Ich hab doch garkeine Definition von Erwachsen gebracht, sondern primär eine Aufzählung was dich erwartet, wenn du mal älter wirst. 

An dieser Stelle hab ich, so wie du weiter oben, übertrieben ... weil ich den Punkt des Neides absolut lächerlich und nicht nachvollziehbar finde. 

Auch Kommentare wie "ich bin in einer gesellschaftlichen Stellung" sind, in einem Forum im Internet, nur Schall und Rauch. Mir geht es wirtschaftlich auch gut, hab ein Lian-Li Gehäuse für etwas unter 400 EUR ... war vor paar Monaten in Dubai & vor zwei Monaten in Australien und und und ... nur, zum einen interessiert das keinen, zum anderen sagt das überhaupt nichts aus zu diesem Thema. 



> Am Ende gilt aber trotzdem das Motto: Leben und leben lassen  Ich bleibe vorerst bei meinem PC, bin aber auch nicht abgeneigt mir irgendwann eine Konsole zu besorgen, die mich überzeugen sollte.


   
Vllt. hättest du dich selber dran halten sollen bevor du ein Posting erstellst mit so einem Satz, den ich oben schwarz markiert hatte.


----------



## solkutter (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@Rabowke
Du bestätigst meine Vermutungen.
Und glaube das Du dir nicht viele Freunde machst mit deinem Verhalten.
Den Posten Community Officer nimmst Du etwas zu wörtlich.
Bist Du im RL auch so ein Klugscheisser und musst immer das letzte Wort haben.?


----------



## Maverick3110 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Konsolen, denn ich bin ein kleiner Kontrollfreak und Tüfftler. Selten spiele ich ein Spiel im Originalen, sondern meistens gemoddet. Trotzdem gibt es Gründe sich eine Konsole zu kaufen:
> 
> 1. Wenn man nicht sonderlich gescheit ist und ohnehin Probleme mit dem Erlernen neuer Dinge hat, bietet sich die Konsole wunderbar an, denn einen leuchtenden Knopf zu drücken (Ön - Öff!) ist ja wirklich nicht schwer.
> 
> ...


 Der hellste scheinst Du ja anscheinend nicht zu sein )).
Mehr kommentiere ich nicht zu Deinem Geschreibsel, denn mehr würde vermutlich Deinen Horizont übersteigen.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> @Rabowke
> Du bestätigst meine Vermutungen.
> Und glaube das Du dir nicht viele Freunde machst mit deinem Verhalten.
> Den Posten Community Officer nimmst Du etwas zu wörtlich.
> Bist Du im RL auch so ein Klugscheisser und musst immer das letzte Wort haben.?


Ich bin noch älter als Kristian und auch in einer gesellschaftlich guten Stellung und war im Dezember für einen Monat in Peru! Also habe ich Recht und ihr gehorcht mir! Hört mir zu und hört auf auf dem armen Rabowke rumzuhaken! 


     

@Maverick


----------



## Kristian (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@Rabowke

Verdammt! Eigentlich sollte ich an meinem Projekt weiterarbeiten aber ich streite so gerne   

Du schreibst erst, dass ich irgendwann, wenn ich groß bin, erkennen werde, dass es Leute gibt, die mehr Geld haben als ich und dann neidisch auf sie sein werde.

Ich schrieb Dir, dass ich eigentlich "schon" groß bin und längst erkannt habe, dass es Menschen gibt, die mehr Geld als ich haben und trotzdem bin ich nicht neidisch (jedenfalls nicht auf diese Art, dass ich mich schlechter fühle), weil es mir auch nicht wirklich schlechter geht.

Daraufhin schreibst Du, dass das nicht so wichtig ist sowas zu schreiben und gleich einen Satz später schreibst Du über deine eigene Situation... hmmm   

Ich habe ebenfalls viele Komilitonen gehabt, die gerne mit Konsolen gespielt haben und einige hatten sogar bessere Prüfungsergebnisse als ich. Und trotzdem waren sie meistens Nieten im PC-Bereich und glücklich wenn sie ihre Kiste überhaupt anmachen und einen Text abspeichern konnten.

Wenn jemand beides mag und mit beidem umgehen kann, ist das auch schön. Ich behaupte aber eben durch meine Erfahrungen, dass diese Menschen in der Minderheit sind und sowieso ein hohes technisches Verständnis auufzeigen. Die Mehrheit hat aber Probleme logisch zu denken und .... ach jetzt wird das unsinnig.

Du kannst also nicht von Dir auf andere schließen. Denn vielleicht haben wir am Ende beide unrecht, weil wir beide zufällig nur so ein Konsolero-Umfeld kennen gelernt haben, so dass unser Blick auf die gängigen Konsoleros verzerrt ist.

@ Maverick und Vordach

Sehr kreative Kommentare. Ich gratuliere Euch ;-P


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> Daraufhin schreibst Du, dass das nicht so wichtig ist sowas zu schreiben und gleich einen Satz später schreibst Du über deine eigene Situation... hmmm


Das meinst Du nicht ernst oder? Bitte sag mir daß Du verstanden hast was Rabowke Dir damit mitteilen wollte, denn sonst sieht es ganz düster aus für dich im RL wenn Du ehrlich schon fast 30 bist.


----------



## Maverick3110 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> @Rabowke
> 
> Verdammt! Eigentlich sollte ich an meinem Projekt weiterarbeiten aber ich streite so gerne
> 
> ...


Dankesehr, ich dachte mir, mit einfachen Menschen muss man mit einfachen Worten reden.
Denn sonst wird ja alles missverstanden.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> @Rabowke
> 
> Verdammt! Eigentlich sollte ich an meinem Projekt weiterarbeiten aber ich streite so gerne


Dito ... darum liegt der Lohn auch erstmal auf Eis. Die AN haben bestimmt Verständnis.   



> Du schreibst erst, dass ich irgendwann, wenn ich groß bin, erkennen werde, dass es Leute gibt, die mehr Geld haben als ich und dann neidisch auf sie sein werde.


Dann hast du meine Antwort falsch verstanden. Du hast als Argument, das waren deine Worte, die Neiddebatte ins Spiel gebracht. 

Ich meinte daraufhin, und das hab ich bereits als Übertreibung klargestellt, dass du dann vor Neid platzen wirst. Das war, ich schreibe es gerne nochmal, eine augenzwinkernde Übertreibung ... denn das platzen war wortwörtlich zu nehmen.



> Ich schrieb Dir, dass ich eigentlich "schon" groß bin und längst erkannt habe, dass es Menschen gibt, die mehr Geld als ich haben und trotzdem bin ich nicht neidisch (jedenfalls nicht auf diese Art, dass ich mich schlechter fühle), weil es mir auch nicht wirklich schlechter geht.


Auch das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Du hast geschrieben, dass du in einer gesellschaftlichen Stellung bist um andere nicht beneiden zu müssen. Das ist ein kleiner Unterschied zu deinem Text oben.   

Wenn, dann wollen wir schon beim exakten Wortlaut bleiben.



> Daraufhin schreibst Du, dass das nicht so wichtig ist sowas zu schreiben und gleich einen Satz später schreibst Du über deine eigene Situation... hmmm


Ja, weil ich dir damit zeigen wollte, dass das "Ich hab Geld und spiele auf Konsolen!" oder "Ich bin arm wie eine Kirchenmaus, kann mir keinen PC leisten und spiele desshalb auf Konsolen!" Argument nicht zieht bzw. ich die "Geld"-Karte hätte früher spielen können.

Ich wollte dir nur damit verdeutlichen, dass es keine Frage von Geld, Bildung oder gesellschaftlicher Stellung ist, auf welcher Plattform man spielt.



> Du kannst also nicht von Dir auf andere schließen. Denn vielleicht haben wir am Ende beide unrecht, weil wir beide zufällig nur so ein Konsolero-Umfeld kennen gelernt haben, so dass unser Blick auf die gängigen Konsoleros verzerrt ist.


Ich schließe nicht von mir auf andere, sondern mein Text war lediglich eine Antwort auf deinen Text. Auch hier wieder ... im Gegensatz zu anderen schreibe ich eben nicht:

"Alle Konsoleros sind doof!"
"Alle Konsoleros sind k l u k!"
"Alle PC'ler [...]"

Du erkennst das Muster. Wenn ich von mir auf andere schließen würde, hätte ich sehr viel früher in diesem Thread Kommentare wie meine weiter oben geschrieben ( alle Freunde und Bekannte mindestens mit Bachlor Abschluss etc. ) ... nur ... das ist eben sinnfrei und hat nichts mit der Realität zutun.

Mir gehts einfach darum, dass ich Kommentare von PC'ler nicht leiden kann, die Konsoleros als dümmlich darstellen oder "nicht ganz gescheit".


----------



## solkutter (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@Vordack
Es geht um den Kontext.


----------



## Kristian (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Vordack schrieb:


> Kristian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Daraufhin schreibst Du, dass das nicht so wichtig ist sowas zu schreiben und gleich einen Satz später schreibst Du über deine eigene Situation... hmmm
> ...


Ich habe ihn nicht gefragt, ob er sich ein Lian-Li für 400 Euros gekauft hat oder ob er schon in Dubai war. Komisch, dass ihm das so wichtig war dies zu erwähnen. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch: "Aldaaaa, hab isch iPad und iPhone 4 oda was..."

Ich kann ja nur das beurteilen was da auch steht. Wenn du Rabowke persönlich kennen solltest und deshalb weißt was er wirklich damit aussagen wollte, ist das schön für Dich. Ich lese aber nicht gerne zwischen den Zeilen, denn da ist immer so verdammt viel Raum für Spekulationen.   

@Rabowke

Nana, du hast in meinem ersten Post wohl das "oder" übersehen  Ich habe natürlich das alles überspitzt dargestellt... außer Punkt 3.... dafür kann ich sogar Zeugen vorweisen 

Mit meinem zweiten Post hoffte ich das n bissl klarer darzustellen, dass ich das extra so geschrieben habe und auch eine andere Meinung von Konsoleros haben kann. Bloß dann haben wir beide angefangen mit detailierteren Beispielen zu argumentieren und nun sind wir in einer sinnfreien Diskussion a la "wer hat den längsten Atem" gelandet .-)

Und ziehen auch noch andere in den Bann damit


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn nicht gefragt, ob er sich ein Lian-Li für 400 Euros gekauft hat oder ob er schon in Dubai war. Komisch, dass ihm das so wichtig war dies zu erwähnen. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch: "Aldaaaa, hab isch iPad und iPhone 4 oda was..."


Du hast es in der Tat nicht verstanden. Schade.
Nochmal in Kurzform: wenn es mir wichtig wäre sowas zu erwähnen, vorallem im Kontext zu so einer Diskussion, hätte ich es viel früher machen können. Mein Text war lediglich eine Antwort auf deine (!) Aussage & sollte dir zeigen, wie schwachsinnig solche Texte sind.

Kam es jetzt an? 



Kristian schrieb:


> Ich lese aber nicht gerne zwischen den Zeilen, denn da ist immer so verdammt viel Raum für Spekulationen.


   
Eigentlich brauchst du auch nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Des Weiteren ist da auch kein Platz für Spekulationen ... es steht doch eindeutig da, dass Sätze wie von dir, die du im nachhinein etwas abschwächen wolltest, in einem Forum zum einen nichts zu suchen haben ( Plausibilitätsprüfung ) und zum anderen überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema an sich zutun haben, weder mit Bildung, noch mit Geld, noch mit [...].


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

AUTSCH   




Ach ja, nein, ich kenne ihn nicht persönlich, aber was er gemacht hat war ganz einfach. Er hat das zurückgegeben was Du mit "hoher gesellschaftlichen Stellung" angefangen hast, nur eben noch weiter übertrieben um zu verdeutlichen wie unwichtig es ist. Er hat sogar danach noch extra erwähnt daß es unwichtig ist.

Wie nennt man diese Art von Humor? Eine Art von Sarkasmus?


----------



## Maverick3110 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Da muß ich Dir zustimmen Rabowke,ich besitze fast alle Konsolen der letzten 15 Jahre, sowie einen gut ausgestatten Spieletauglichen PC. Aber wenn jemand der angeblichen PC-Elite meint, Konsolennutzer sind unterbelichtet oder nagen am Hungertuch, stellen sich bei mir über soviel dumme Arroganz die Nackenhaare.

*nikiedit:* _Die Quote-Wüste braucht es nicht, da scrollst du dir ja nen Wolf_.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Vordack schrieb:


> Wie nennt man diese Art von Humor? Eine Art von Sarkasmus?


   
Ein wenig von allem, aber primär gings mir darum, den Poster einen Spiegel vors Gesicht zu halten.

Es hat ja funktioniert ( er regt sich ja über meinen Text auf ), nur verstanden hat er es nicht.


----------



## Maverick3110 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

*Achtung Satire
*
AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein

sollte besser heißen:

AW: Special - Finger weg vom PC.:Ein guter Grund kein PC-Spieler zu sein       1. Kristian



Sorry, Fingerzeig auf das eigentliche Thema  lol


----------



## Kristian (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Kristian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe ihn nicht gefragt, ob er sich ein Lian-Li für 400 Euros gekauft hat oder ob er schon in Dubai war. Komisch, dass ihm das so wichtig war dies zu erwähnen. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch: "Aldaaaa, hab isch iPad und iPhone 4 oda was..."
> ...



Das hast Du aber erst im nächsten Post darauf erwähnt, dass du das schon hättest früher schreiben können. Woher soll ich das den wissen, dass du so denkst? Bisher war das ja kein Thema in dieser Diskussion. Fair muss man schon bleiben, wir kennen uns ja gar nicht.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Kristian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich lese aber nicht gerne zwischen den Zeilen, denn da ist immer so verdammt viel Raum für Spekulationen.
> ...



Die Neid-Sache habe ich vielleicht doch falsch dargestellt. Bzw. habe ich so eine Reaktion nicht erwartet. Die Neid-Sache ist eher allgemein gültig für uns Menschen gedacht gewesen. Es gibt natürlich solche und solche. Doch im Grunde spielt Neid und das Beenden des Neidgefühls eine große Rolle im Leben von jeden von uns und ist eigentlich ein Hauptmotivator, warum wir uns überhaupt anstrengen besser zu werden.

Und ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass ich ganz bewusst ein "oder" zwischen den Punkten gesetzt habe.

Ach, und mir ist jetzt nochwas aufgefallen: Es gibt keine repräsentativen, reinen Konsoleros hier. Weshalb es vielleicht wenig Sinn macht, dass Ihr Euch aufregt, wenn Ihr nicht mit meinen Verallgemeinerungen gemeint seid.

Und eines könnt Ihr, egal wie Ihr argumentiert, nicht von der Hand weisen: Die Spiele werden immer dümmlicher bzw. rutschen zunehmend in den Casual-Game-Bereich. Da seit Jahren schon der Spielemarkt von den Konsolen bestimmt wird, kann man nunmal nicht anders als 1+1 zusammen zu zählen...


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kristian schrieb:
> ...



Echt? Das sehe ich, und ich kann nur für mich persönlich sprechen, leider etwas anders. Ja, für mich war eine Motivation besser zu werden der Wunsch nach etwas besserem (mehr Geld), aber nie aus Neid (dieses ecklige Mißgunst Gefühl). Eher das Wissen daß es da draussen mehr gibt.

Oder wie hast Du "Neid" gemeint? Ich interpretiere Neid eben mit Mißgunst




			
				wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Neid versteht man das ethisch vorwerfbare, gefühlsmäßige (emotionale) Verübeln der Besserstellung konkreter Anderer. Ähnlich ist der Begriff der Missgunst. Fehlt es am ethischen Vorwurf, spricht man auch von Unbehagen gegenüber Überlegenheit, die man selber gerne hätte und nicht zu erreichen vermag. Will man Neid rechtfertigen, so ist eher von einem Streben nach Gleichheit die Rede. Wie andere Gefühle auch, hat der Neid Vorteile für den, der ihn hegt.
> Das Gegenteil des Neides ist die Gunst.



Und eben dieses Gefühl des nicht gönnens war nie ein Grund.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> Das hast Du aber erst im nächsten Post darauf erwähnt, dass du das schon hättest früher schreiben können. Woher soll ich das den wissen, dass du so denkst? Bisher war das ja kein Thema in dieser Diskussion. Fair muss man schon bleiben, wir kennen uns ja gar nicht.


Hmm?

Ich schreib nochmal, was ich im Ursprungsbeitrag geschrieben:

_Mir geht es wirtschaftlich auch gut, hab ein Lian-Li Gehäuse für etwas unter 400 EUR ... war vor paar Monaten in Dubai & vor zwei Monaten in Australien und und und ... *nur, zum einen interessiert das keinen, zum anderen sagt das überhaupt nichts aus zu diesem Thema.*_

Ich hab den Teil mal markiert. Ich dachte es sei 'selbsterklärend', dass mein Text eine Reaktion auf dein Text ist ( Spiegel vor die Nase halten ), absolut sinnfrei ist und garnichts mit dem Thema zutun hat.


----------



## Kristian (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Vordack schrieb:


> Kristian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rabowke schrieb:
> ...


Also wenn Du schon die Neid-Definition aus Wiki kopierst, dann lies auch bitte weiter im Text, denn da steht:

Aus Wiki:
"Es werden folgende Überlegungen vertreten:

„Neid“ begünstige insbesondere die Entstehung von  Ehrgeiz ,
 um durch eigene Anstrengungen und eigenen Erfolg mit dem „Beneideten“ 
gleichzuziehen. Dieser positive Wettbewerb erhöhe die Überlebenschancen.
Neid begünstige die Entwicklung von  Fairness 
 in einer Gruppe, weil er die Empfindlichkeit für Ungleichheiten 
innerhalb der Gruppe steigere, damit den Gerechtigkeitssinn 
[umstritten]. Fairness in einer Gruppe verhindere unnötige Streitereien 
und daraus folgende Verletzungen. Dadurch erhöhe sich die 
Überlebenschance der gesamten Gruppe.
Die Verschweigung des Neides begünstige die Fortpflanzungschancen 
beider Geschlechter, da die soziale Stärke und der soziale Einfluss der 
Person, die beneidet wird, nicht von den anderen anerkannt würden und 
somit die Auswahlvielfalt des Paarungspartners nicht weiter erweitert 
werde.
Der Zürcher  Ökonom Ernst 
Fehr  vertritt die Auffassung, dass eine milde Form des Neides ein  emotionales 
 Grundbedürfnis des Menschen sei; diesbezügliche Forschungen zeigten 
beispielsweise, dass die Befragten bescheidene Vermögensverhältnisse 
vorzögen, wenn sich diese zumindest nicht wesentlich von denen anderer 
Menschen unterscheiden, als wenn ihr Einkommen zwar höher sei, jedoch 
dann relativ niedriger als die Einkünfte Anderer. Dieser neidbedingte 
Antrieb ende allerdings abrupt beim Erlangen der vorher beneideten 
Position der Bessergestellten; die erlangte Position werde nun gegenüber
 Anderen verteidigt und als befriedigend empfunden. Das Gefühl des 
Neides diene somit primär nur der Befriedigung der eigenen  egoistischen 
 Bedürfnisse und weniger einem allumfassenden Wunsch nach  Gerechtigkeit .
 Neid in Form des Verübelns der Besserstellung Anderer bei 
gleichzeitiger Begehr desselben  Status  für
 sich erfülle damit die Kriterien der  Doppelmoral ."   

/Auszug Ende

Somit ist der Neid doppeldeutig zu sehen und bedingt nicht das auftreten von Mißgunst.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Kristian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das hast Du aber erst im nächsten Post darauf erwähnt, dass du das schon hättest früher schreiben können. Woher soll ich das den wissen, dass du so denkst? Bisher war das ja kein Thema in dieser Diskussion. Fair muss man schon bleiben, wir kennen uns ja gar nicht.
> ...



Sowas ist mies, denn erst weichst du vom Thema ab mit Dubai und dass ich feststellen werden, dass es nunmal Menschen gibt, die mehr Geld auf dem Konto haben. Und dann wenn ich mich verteidigen möchte, wirfst Du mir vor, dass das nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Natürlich hat das nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Ich habe ja eigentlich den Neid von uns Menschen gemeint, der uns dazu bringt gerne es anderen Menschen gleichzutun um nicht schlechter dar zu stehen. Siehe Definition oben.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Okay danke.

Also ist Neid auch wenn ich etwas begehre was der andere hat, auch wenn ich es ihm trotzdem gönne. Hab ich so noch nie interpretiert^^​


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

An alle :

back to topic, please.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> An alle :
> 
> back to topic, please.


Na Du hast hier schon gar nix zu melden... du Ex.. ach was weiss ich .. 


Ok.
Hier wird ja so viel, sagen wir mal "komisches" geschrieben, das es schon wieder Spass macht.

Hier geht ja bei einigen das Gerücht um, dass nur intellektuell hochwertige Personen mit PC-Spielen umgehen können.
Ich könnt jetzt böse sein und posten, dass es eher umgekehrt ist.
Dass jene Leute sich nicht mit Nebensächlichkeiten wie Aufrüsten und Kompatibilität auseinandersetzen, sondern eben nur die Kunst der Spiele geniessen wollen.
Ich sehe mehr "Kravatten-Träger" duch die Konsonelgänge streichen las 
bei den PC-Games-Strasse.
Auch wenn die Kleidung weiss Gott nix mit dem IQ eines Menschen zu tun hat.
Aber wenn wir schon beim Schubladendenken sind...

Ich arbeite sei über zehn Jahren im Game-Verkauf (ja, ich weiss, auch eine jener Unterschichten).
Der Kundenstamm hat sich in der Zeit sehr verändert.
Waren es zu Beginn die Teenager, die Konsolenspiele gekauft haben, sind es heute die selben Leute. Und, huch, die sind erwachsen geworden.
Wer mal Konsolen über längere Zeit gespielt hat, will heissen, eine Kosole besessen hat, der bleibt ihr auch meist treu.
 In der heutigen Zeit haben immer weniger Erwachsene Personen die Muse und Zeit sich einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen. Und auch jene schauen sich die relativ günstigen Konsolen von heute an.
Sehr viele Leute haben bei ihrer Arbeit schon genug Monitore mit Tabellen vor sich.
Das mag psychologisch sein, aber in meinen Augen ein sehr wichtiger Faktor.
Eine Konsole ist eben wirklich kein PC!


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



McDrake schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > An alle :
> ...


pwned  




> Ich arbeite sei über zehn Jahren im Game-Verkauf


im mediamarkt an der Kasse oder darfst du auch beraten?  



> Wer mal Konsolen über längere Zeit gespielt hat, will heissen, eine
> Kosole besessen hat, der bleibt ihr auch meist treu.


Ja, solange sie nicht im Ring des Todes abraucht


----------



## McDrake (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> im mediamarkt an der Kasse oder darfst du auch beraten?


Nene. Nicht MM und sowohl Ver- als auch Einkauf 


> > Wer mal Konsolen über längere Zeit gespielt hat, will heissen, eine
> > Kosole besessen hat, der bleibt ihr auch meist treu.
> 
> 
> Ja, solange sie nicht im Ring des Todes abraucht



Ach, dieser ROD wird MS noch lange verfolgen.
Das ist wirklich schon ein paar Jährchen her.
Die werden daraus gelernt haben, wie Apple hoffentlich von ihrem G4


----------



## Pinna (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Pinna schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nein werde ich nicht, da ich weder eine PS3 habe noch irgendwelche Warez ins Forum poste
> ...



Die PS3 wurde einige Tage nach dem Firmware-Update wieder geknackt      
Link 
Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich liebäugle mit der PS3.
Ich bin ja nicht gegen Konsolen, nur passt mir der PC besser (siehe mein erster Post)

Sollte ich aber mit dem OtherOS (wider Erwarten) falsch liegen wundert es mich warum die "unknackbare" PS3 nicht längst alles andere überholt hat.
Entweder die PS3 ist nicht so gut oder die Kopiererei macht doch nicht so viel aus wie es uns gewisse Herren eintrichtern wollen 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Auch die letzten Versionen der 360 waren wahrlich schwer zu modifizieren, musste man doch auf dem DVD-Laufwerk verschiedene Bindungen *löten*.



Naja jemanden zu finden, der Bindungen löten kann ist in meinem Umfeld nicht unbedingt das Problem      



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und aus diesem Grund ist die Konsole so attraktiv. Es gibt seeeeeehr wenige Spiele, die für Konsolen nicht erscheinen ( z.B. Anno oder Starcraft II ), der Rest ist aber verfügbar und zwar in solch einem Umfang, dass:
> 
> - ich die Spiele aus der Videothek ausleihen und testen kann
> - ich die Spiele weiterverkaufen kann ( mit einigen Einschränkungen wie Erstkäufer DLC etc. )
> ...



Das hat jetzt aber nichts mit der Plattform an sich zu tun, sondern an der obskuren DRM-Politik der Publisher. Früher oder später kommt das auch für Konsole.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Man hat einfach mehr Anreiz eben weil man das Gefühl hat, noch wirklich was zu besitzen ... obwohl es im Grunde egal ist, ob die Daten auf einer DVD vorliegen oder eben als Download bei Steam.



Deswegen meine ich ja, dass ich von Steam Abstand halten werde in absehbarer Zeit.
Aber dass meine derzeitigen Hauptzeitfresser COD4, BFBC2 und TMNF auf dem PC besser zu steuern sind, musst du mir bitte zustimmen      
(gibts Trackmania überhaupt für Konsole?)

EDIT: ein übler, an meiner Seele kratzender Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Pinna schrieb:


> Die PS3 wurde einige Tage nach dem Firmware-Update wieder geknackt
> Link




du hast keine ahnung, worum es bei dem hack geht oder was das other os-feature ist bzw war, kann das sein?


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Pinna schrieb:


> Die PS3 wurde einige Tage nach dem Firmware-Update wieder geknackt
> Link


Ich vermute fast, das unser Bonkic recht hat. 



> Sollte ich aber mit dem OtherOS (wider Erwarten) falsch liegen wundert es mich warum die "unknackbare" PS3 nicht längst alles andere überholt hat.


OtherOS = Linux. Wie du vllt. weißt, wurde die 'fette' PS3 ursprünglich mit der Möglichkeit zur Linux Nutzung ausgeliefert ( Yellow Linux IMO ).

Nun hat GeoHot mein besagtes ProofOfConcept vorgestellt, welches nämlich unbedingt die Verwendung von Linux erfordert. Es würde jetzt technisch zu weit gehen, aber soviel sei erwähnt: es wäre Möglich das du, als Programmierer, am Hypervisor ( quasi Türsteher ) vorbei auf bestimmte Speicherbereiche zugreifen kannst.

Wenn du dich dafür interessierst, die c't hatte ein guten Artikel diesbezüglich.



> Entweder die PS3 ist nicht so gut oder die Kopiererei macht doch nicht so viel aus wie es uns gewisse Herren eintrichtern wollen


Das leitest du jetzt von was ab? Die Verkaufszahlen für Konsolenspiele bzw. Multiplattformspiele sind doch um Welten höher als wie auf dem PC? 

Wenn man nicht gerade eine Reihe wie Sims hat, freut man sich doch als PC Spiele Publisher über 1 Mio. verkaufte Exemplare ... sowas ist 'Standard' auf Konsolen.



> Naja jemanden zu finden, der Bindungen löten kann ist in meinem Umfeld nicht unbedingt das Problem




Sicherlich, nur ist es mit dem Löten allein nicht getan. Nur du wirst verstehen, dass ich hier keine Links und/oder Anleitungen poste. Natürlich wird jeder, der mit einem Lötkolben umgehen kann, so einen Eingriff selber vornehmen ... 




> Das hat jetzt aber nichts mit der Plattform an sich zu tun, sondern an der obskuren DRM-Politik der Publisher. Früher oder später kommt das auch für Konsole.


Damit hat es doch was mit der Konsole zutun? Im Augenblick gibt es eben kein DRM Problem bei "normalen" Spielen. D.h. meine oben genannten Vorzüge sind, so leid es mir tut, Vorzüge für Spiele auf Konsolen.



> Aber dass meine derzeitigen Hauptzeitfresser COD4, BFBC2 und TMNF auf dem PC besser zu steuern sind, musst du mir bitte zustimmen
> (gibts Trackmania überhaupt für Konsole?)


Ich muss dir da überhaupt nicht zustimmen, weil ich besagte Spiele nicht spiele. 

Aber ... wir wollen ja offen und fair sein:

Ich komme, wie bereits an anderen Stellen oft erwähnt, auch aus dem PC Spielelager und hab natürlich auch mit Counter Strike Beta XYZ angefangen & später recht erfolgreich in der ESL 2on2, 5on5 und auch ein paar LANs gespielt. D.h. ich bin Maussteuerung gewöhnt wenn es um schnelle Reaktionen geht ... heute würde ich bestimmt drei "Headies" kassieren bevor ich mich einmal gedreht habe. 

Allerdings hab ich einen Kumpel, der seit Jahren ( Jahrzehnten ) auf Konsolen spielt, u.a. auch Egoshooter. Natürlich spielt er auch BFBC2 via Xbox Live & einmal hab ich zugesehen. Was soll ich sagen? Sehr sehr zielsicheres Aiming ... hättest du das Gamepad nicht in seinen Händen gesehen, so hätte er durchaus mit Maus und Tastatur spielen können.

Ich spiele Shooter auch gerne im Singleplayer auf Konsole ... aber würde es niemals nie Online spielen. Erstens, weil ich dafür weder Zeit noch Lust habe aber primär ist es eben der Steuerungsgrund: es gibt genug Leute, die sind mit dem Gamepad einfach sehr viel besser.

Übrigens, warum sollte man Trackmania nicht mit Gamepad steuern können?


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



McDrake schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > An alle :
> ...



Danke    Zeigs dieser Bremse   



> Ich arbeite sei über zehn Jahren im Game-Verkauf (ja, ich weiss, auch eine jener Unterschichten).
> Der Kundenstamm hat sich in der Zeit sehr verändert.
> Waren es zu Beginn die Teenager, die Konsolenspiele gekauft haben, sind es heute die selben Leute. Und, huch, die sind erwachsen geworden.
> Wer mal Konsolen über längere Zeit gespielt hat, will heissen, eine Kosole besessen hat, der bleibt ihr auch meist treu.
> ...



Hmm komisch, da bin ich mal wieder ein Individuum. Hba mir damals ne PS" und ein paar Spiele gekauft. Die Beat em Ups waren ja wirklich cool. GTA3... waaaaaaa! was für ne bekackte Steuerung. Naja, irgendwann hat ich genug und hab sie verkauft... Dann lieber meinen PC mit ner Maus^^

Was Systemwartung betrifft, seit Windows 7 draussen ist hat sich das wirklich minimiert. Okay, alle 1,5 Jahre mal ne neue Graka oder so einbauen muss man zwar, aber das dauert ja auch nicht ewig   


edit: Ach ja, TMNF geht wunderbar mit einem Gamepad! Ich spielte TMN und TMNF ca. 4 Jahre lang mit dem Rumble Pad 2, also würde das auf Konsole auch keine Probs bereiten. Egoshooter mit Gamepad ist ne andere Geschichte


----------



## Kristian (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@ Vordack

So war das bei mir auch ähnlich. Erst mit SEGA angefangen und dann, als ich einfach nichts mehr Herausforderndes für die Konsole fand, wechselte mein Interesse zum PC.

Damals hat es mir Dark Forces und SimCity2000 angetan und die damalige Konsole (MegaDrive2) fing an zu verstauben.

Als ich dann irgendwann eine PS1 hatte und versuchte C&C zu spielen, nachdem ich es auf dem PC gespielt habe, wollte ich endgültig nichts mehr von Konsolen wissen. Aus Neugier besaß ich kurz eine PS3 wegen dem Grafik-Hype, doch dann fing ich an mein gutes altes Civilization zu vermissen und auf der Konsole ist Civilization Revolution ganz einfach eine Beleidigung.

Vielleicht bin ich gegenüber reinen Konsoleros etwas voreingenommen, aber man kann schon seit längerem Beobachten, dass sich der Spielemarkt nun hauptsächlich auf die Konsolen konzentriert und wir deshalb kaum echte Fortschritte im Spiele-Bereich mehr haben.

Zumindest wurde die Entwicklung verlangsamt. Leider zu einem ungünstigem Zeitpunkt, denn die Entwickler sind im Grafik-Hype stecken geblieben und machen bezüglich KI und Storyline sehr mäßige Fortschritte und paradoxerweise wegen den Konsolen im Grafik-Bereich auch. Lediglich der Online-Bereich erfährt derzeit eine Weiterentwicklung, denn dieser ist bei den Konsolen ebenfalls beliebt und verspricht hohe Gewinne. Wobei jetzt auch schon zunehmend immer mehr schwarze Schafe in diesem Bereich unterwegs sind, um den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, ohne etwas wirklich Qualitatives zu bieten.


----------



## knarfe1000 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



McDrake schrieb:


> Eine Konsole ist eben wirklich kein PC!


Wenigstens ein zutreffender Satz.


----------



## Walex (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Als Konsolen und PC Spieler muss ich mal folgendes loswerden:

Ich finde es immer so witzig wenn Konsolenbenutzer mit dem Argument kommen: "Konsolen sind billiger als ein PC".
Leider vergessen die, dass sie ebenfalls einen PC zu Hause stehen haben, um für die Arbeit bzw Schule zu arbeiten oder ins Internet zu gehen.

Solch ein moderater PC kostet ca 300€, dazu die Konsole sind sagen wir ca 600€.
Und um 600€ bekommt man heutzutage schon einen ziemlich guten PC der alle Spiele in Konsolenqualität spielen kann .
Und diese PCs halten (heutzutage) überraschend lange, also 3 bis 4 Jahre kann man mit dem sicherlich spielen (in Konsolenqualität).


Zum Topic:
Der Artikel hat genau die richtige Mischung aus provokativen und wahren Argumenten; gefällt mir!


----------



## AlexCena (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@ Kristian
mit Demon's Souls erschien auf der PS3 exklusiv das schwerste und anspruchsvollste RPG der letzten 10 Jahre - dagegen sind ein Gothic 3, Risen oder Dragon Age Origins Kinderspielzeug. Was lernen wir daraus wenn wir nach deiner Logik argumentieren? -> am PC spielen nur unbelichtete Kinder die keine Skills haben und komplexere Spiele nicht verstehen. 

Natürlich ist das Blödsinn. Genauso wie es Blödsinn ist dass Konsolen die Spiele vereinfachen oder schlechter machen. Selbst PC-exklusive Spiele im Parade-Genre RTS wie C&C4 sind Müll - weil die Publisher sich die langen Entwicklungszeiten UND die Kosten für teure Engines usw. nicht leisten können und wollen! Das hat ein ehemaliger Entwickler selbst zugegeben - sie hatten nur 11 Monate Zeit um das Spiel fertig zu stellen. Ein Starcraft 2 wird genial werden weil Blizzard sich alle Zeit der Welt nehmen konnte und trotzdem nicht High-End-Grafik haben wird sondern sich auf Gameplay konzentrieren konnte. Das sind die Gründe für die heutige Situation und nicht dein dummes elitäres PC-Geschwafel.

Jeder der einen Führerschein hat kann fahren, aber nur sehr wenige sind nebenbei Hobby-Mechaniker und wissen wie man das Setup eines Autos an eine Rennstrecke anpasst. Da ICH aber beruflich mit Autos zu tun habe und das kann sind ALLE anderen Menschen unter mich zu stellen - sie sind sozialer Abschaum und dumm noch dazu! So argumentierst du. Wenn man sich nicht mit PCs beschäftigen will sondern einfach die Spiele genießen ist man halt ein Trottel. In jedem halbwegs seriösen Forum bekommen solche Leute sofort einen Bann - aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was...


----------



## Alf1507 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@AlexCena:

Sehr gut geschrieben! Nebenbei bemerkt haben hier schon Leute für harmlosere Dinge eine Verwarnung oder sogar einen Bann kassiert - für teilweise wirklich harmlosere Dinge! Das dieser "geistreiche" Kommentar von Kristian keine Folgen für ihn hatte finde ich wirklich... nunja... fragwürdig.


----------



## Kristian (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@AlexCane

What geht denn mit Dir ab? Zuviel Demon's Souls gespielt?

Ich habe in der Tat noch keine Berührung mit dem Spiel gehabt. Hört sich für mich nach den gelesene Reviews nach einem Titel für Fingerakrobaten an. Nicht viel reden, sondern abschlachten. Klar, wenn die Kämpfe schwierig sind, macht das bestimmt auch  Spaß , aber das jetzt als das anspruchsvollste und als das beste RPG-Game der letzten 10 Jahre zu bezeichnen ist schon n bischl zuviel des Guten wie ich finde.
Sind hier bestimmt nicht wenige, die da ganz anderer Meinung sind.

Ich basaß bereits auch einige Konsolen und ich weiß auch die Vorteile einer Konsole zu schätzen. Trotzdem gebe ich den Konsolen eine große Mitschuld daran, dass die Spiele zunehmend stumpfsinniger werden. 

Casual-Games gab es für den PC schon immer, aber diese waren dann auch als solche quasi gekennzeichnet. Heute bemerkt man jedoch, dass sich Casual-Game-Züge in allen Genres ausbreiten und da gebe ich klar den Konsolen eine Mitschuld. Als Beispiel kann ich hier Mafia 2 nennen: Es ist doch so offensichtlich warum die Spielewelt begrenzt werden soll und nicht mehr so frei begehbar sein wird wie in Mafia 1. Man möchte das Spiel schlank halten, denn anders ginge es nicht das Game für alle Konsolen heraus zu bringen. Was eine PS3 vielleicht noch geschafft hätte, würde auf einer  XBOX360  nicht mehr gehen, denn die Komplexität der Spielewelt soll noch um einiges höher sein als bei GTA4.

Edit: Boah ist das eine Hitze! Und ich heute nicht im klimatisierten Büro


----------



## solkutter (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@Alf1507
Was für ein geistigen Dünnschiss.
Befinden wir uns hier im Kindergarten.?


----------



## Pinna (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich vermute fast, das unser Bonkic recht hat.


Beim OtherOS war die Funktion eingebaut, dass man Linux aufspielen kann. Das hat z.B. die US Airforce genutzt um einen Cluster PS3s zu einem Supercomputer zusammenzubauen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Pinna schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sollte ich aber mit dem OtherOS (wider Erwarten) falsch liegen wundert es mich warum die "unknackbare" PS3 nicht längst alles andere überholt hat.
> ...


OtherOS=Linux=Möglichkeit auf den Speicher zuzugreifen=Mögliche Quelle 
zum Hacken der Konsole.
Es ging mir hier eher um die 
"Raubmordkopierproblematik", welche aber in einem anderen Thread schon 
läuft   



Rabowke schrieb:


> Pinna schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Entweder die PS3 ist nicht so gut oder die Kopiererei macht doch nicht so viel aus wie es uns gewisse Herren eintrichtern wollen
> ...


Hier ging es mir wieder um die Kopierer, die anscheinend alles kaputtmachen.
Wii, PSP, DS, Xbox360, alles geknackt.
Da müssten doch die Verkäufe von PS3 Spielen (anscheinend keine Piraterie) alles aufrauchen.
Tun sie aber nicht. Warum?

Verkaufszahlen:
Warum etwa?   
Konsolen = Xbox360, PS3, Wii, DS, PSP (das sind die, die mir im Moment einfallen)
PC = PC



Rabowke schrieb:


> Pinna schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das hat jetzt aber nichts mit der Plattform an sich zu tun, sondern an der obskuren DRM-Politik der Publisher. Früher oder später kommt das auch für Konsole.
> ...


Vorzüge für die Spiele, nicht für die Konsole an sich   



> es gibt genug Leute, die sind mit dem Gamepad einfach sehr viel besser.
> 
> Übrigens, warum sollte man Trackmania nicht mit Gamepad steuern können?


"Sehr viel besser" als wer?   
Zielhilfe gilt nicht   

Klar kann man Trackmania mit Gamepad steuern. Aber soweit ich weiß, gibt es das für Konsolen nicht   

Und das Gamepad-Argument zieht nicht 
Ich habe "nur" den PC, habe aber ein Xbox360 Pad, welches ich z.B. bei Rennspielen gerne anstöpsle, wenn ich zu faul bin das Lenkrad auszupacken.


----------



## AlexCena (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@ Kristian
Was soll an der "Komplexität der Spielewelt um einiges höher sein"?
Kann man jetzt in die Strip-Schuppen reingehen und sich ne Nutte kaufen oder wie? Und das soll die Konsolen so überfordern? Die Spielewelt an sich wird in Mafia II weniger als ein Drittel (!) groß sein als in GTA 4 und somit immer noch ca. die gleiche Größe haben wie Mafia 1, was damals auch PC-exklusiv erschien. http://www.gameswelt.de/news/4... 

Du versuchst hier den Konsolen die Hauptschuld zu geben dass jedes Spiel sein Potenzial verbläst am PC, meine Beispiele mit C&C4 ignorierst du aber gekonnt. Warum wohl? Ich kann es mir schon denken - weil dann dein Statussymbol PC mit dem du dein Dasein und deinen sozialen Status definierst nicht mehr so gut da stehen würde und das würde ja SO GAR NICHT in dein Weltbild passen.


----------



## solkutter (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@AlexCena
Ich sag nur Konsolen Portierungen und ich denke darum ging es.
Mein gefühl sagt mir das dein sozialer Status auch ziemlich angekratzt ist.


----------



## AlexCena (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Bevor du solche Kommentare ablässt und dich in andere Angelegenheiten einmischst erklär mir du Leuchte mal: Warum ist das selbst ein PC-exklusives RTS wie C&C4 total "vercasualisiert" und schlecht? Hier haben ja die pöhsen Konsolen für keine schlechte Portierung gesorgt oder? Muss doch also das beste Spiel auf Erden werden. Bei Leuten mit so einem beschränkten Horizont wundert mich eh gar nichts mehr. Für die wäre am besten wenn sie sich einen Altar bauen zu Hause und wenn jemand etwas gegen die geheiligte Plattform sagt wird er gleich beschimpft wie von euch zwei netten Freunden.

Jeder der sich in dem Business auskennt und sowohl auf PC und Konsole spielt weiss warum die Spieleentwicklung so ist, und dass Entwicklungskosten und Zeitdruck der Grund sind, und nicht die Konsolen. Aber was soll man auf einer Seite wie dieser anderes erwarten als dümmliche PC-Fanboy-Kommentare?


----------



## solkutter (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@AlexCena
Du bist echt ne Lachnummer:
Natürlich spricht alles dafür das es am Zeitdruck und Geldgier lag.
Aber ich hab ein gutes beispiel für Dich, pöhse beziehungsweise böse/schlechte Konsolen portierung.
Crysis 2 = Was auf Konsolen nicht funktioniert fliegt raus. (Sprich ohne DX11)
Dein verhalten spricht nicht gerade für dein Business kennen.

Und wieso bist Du dann hier unterwegst.?
Wenn Du schon so ein Konsolen Fanboy bist.?


----------



## Alf1507 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> @Alf1507
> Was für ein geistigen Dünnschiss.
> Befinden wir uns hier im Kindergarten.?


 Du willst wissen ob wir uns hier im Kindergarten befinden? Wenn ich mir die Kommentare von dir und deinem Freund Kristian so durchlese, dann lautet die Antwort: Ja, ganz offensichtlich!


----------



## solkutter (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

 @Alf


----------



## AlexCena (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



solkutter schrieb:


> Natürlich spricht alles dafür das es am Zeitdruck und Geldgier lag.
> Aber ich hab ein gutes beispiel für Dich, pöhse beziehungsweise böse/schlechte Konsolen portierung.
> Crysis 2 = Was auf Konsolen nicht funktioniert fliegt raus. (Sprich ohne DX11)
> Dein verhalten spricht nicht gerade für dein Business kennen.


Du hast nicht nur keine Ahnung von dem Business sondern anscheinend auch eine Leseschwäche.
Genau genommen heisst der Satz nämlich:
"Wenn etwas vernünftig auf dem PC läuft, aber nicht auf PS3 und Xbox 
360, *was aber nur in einem von 100 Fällen vorkommt*, dann machen wir es 
nicht."
Es ist praktisch mit Tricks+Kniffen ALLES möglich auf Konsolen, nur halt nicht der zeitlich bedingte Vorsprung was bestimmte Hardware-seitige Effekte betrifft. Und das hat noch immer nichts damit zu tun dass die Spiele simpler oder anspruchsloser werden weil die Technik nicht High-End ist. Technik =|= Gameplay!



solkutter schrieb:


> Und wieso bist Du dann hier unterwegst.?
> Wenn Du schon so ein Konsolen Fanboy bist.?


Ich bin natürlich ein Konsolen-Fanboy, deswegen schreib ich gerade von einem PC mit Core i7 920@4GHz, 8 GB DDR3 RAM und einer HD5970. Ich zocke auf ALLEN Systemen!! Denn auf die *Spiele* kommt es an!! Wenn ich an ein Last Guardian auf der PS3 denke vergesse ich locker die Crysis-High-End-Grafik die ich von meinem PC gewohnt bin weil ich mich ganz einfach auf ein *Spielerlebnis* freue was mich an Meisterwerke wie ICO oder Shadow of the Colossus erinnert. 

Multi-Gamer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Fanboys (90% der User im Netz)


----------



## A3000T (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Der Artikel ist natürlich allergrößte Grütze und anscheinend nicht gerade in geistiger Höchstform verfasst worden, aber die Kommentare hier sind herrlich. 

So und nun geh ich meinen PC treten, weil der böse ist und danach tret ich meine Xbox 360, weil die auch böse ist. Und ich werde weiterhin hier mitlesen und mich daran erfreuen, was zuviel Zeit vor dem Rechner / der Konsole aus Menschen machen kann. Eines ist mal sicher: Nichts Gutes.


----------



## solkutter (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



AlexCena schrieb:


> Es ist praktisch mit Tricks+Kniffen ALLES möglich auf Konsolen, nur halt nicht der zeitlich bedingte Vorsprung was bestimmte Hardware-seitige Effekte betrifft.


   Du Sagst es, Tessellation DX11 zb.
So Long, ich bin raus.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Pinna schrieb:


> OtherOS=Linux=Möglichkeit auf den Speicher zuzugreifen=Mögliche Quelle
> zum Hacken der Konsole.


Äh ... was hab ich bitte geschrieben? Ich hatte es dir ein paar Zeilen weiter oben erklärt. Wie 'arm' ist denn deine Antwort jetzt bitte? 

Du tust ja jetzt gerade so, als ob du das Prinzip etc. kennen und verstehen würdest. Du tust es nicht. Würdest du es verstehen, würdest du keinen Unsinn wg. Raubkopien auf der PS3 hier schreiben.



> Warum etwa?
> Konsolen = Xbox360, PS3, Wii, DS, PSP (das sind die, die mir im Moment einfallen)
> PC = PC




Liest du meine Texte eigentlich? Ich sprach von Multiplattformtitel, also Spiele, die auf allen Plattformen im gleichen Umfang erscheinen. Was redest du jetzt bitte von Wii, DS oder PSP?

Der tiefere Sinn hinter meiner Aussage ist der, dass man sich die Verkaufszahlen auf Konsole ( gerne getrennt ) mit denen vom PC vergleichen sollte, nehmen wir mal Bioshock I & II:

Verkaufszahlen von Bioshock I & II auf 360
Verkaufszahlen von Bioshock I & II auf PS3
Verkaufszahlen von Bioshock I & II auf PC

Nehmen wir Modern Warfare, nehmen wir Battlefield Bad Company 2 etc.pp.

Es gilt: Verkaufszahlen auf Konsole ( getrennt nach Plattform ) >> PC.



> Vorzüge für die Spiele, nicht für die Konsole an sich


Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden, oder? Es ist ein indirekter Vorteil für Konsolen.

Du hast zwei technisch identische Spiele ... nehmen wir wieder Bioshock. Was kaufst du, wenn du die Wahl hast? Die Version, mit XYZ Aktivierungen ( wie beim Verkaufsstart ) oder die Version, die du weiterverkaufen kannst, deinem Kumpel ausleihen kannst und und und.

Man merkt in Diskussionen mit dir, dass du an einem ernsthaften Dialog nicht interessiert bist. Du gehst auf Punkte anderer überhaupt nicht ein bzw. probierst nicht mal im Ansatz, diese Dinge verstehen zu wollen.

Richtig zum lachen bringen mich dann deine Antworten zur PS3, als ob du das System vollkommen verstanden hast obwohl man drei Posts weiter oben gemerkt hat, das du nicht mal ansatzweise Ahnung von der Materie hast.


----------



## Pinna (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Pinna schrieb:
> 
> 
> > OtherOS=Linux=Möglichkeit auf den Speicher zuzugreifen=Mögliche Quelle zum Hacken der Konsole.
> ...



Verstehst du das Prinzip wie das mit dem OtherOS genau funktioniert?
Dann lass uns an deinem Wissen teilhaben und hilf GeoHot 

Und bitte sei mit der Bezeichung 'arm' etwas vorsichtig.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Nehmen wir Modern Warfare, nehmen wir Battlefield Bad Company 2 etc.pp.



MW2 eine Woche vor PC für Xbox360 erschienen. Und die erste Woche nach dem Release macht bekanntermaßen ziemlich viel aus.
Und die, die es schon für Konsole hatten, davon haben sich die wenigsten das nochmal für PC gekauft.
Außerdem wussten viele eingefleischte COD-Fans durch die fehlenden Dedicated Server nicht was sie von dem Spiel halten sollten.
Das Matchmaking, was auf Konsolen gut funktionierte, war am Anfang auf dem PC ein Desaster.
Und wenn ein Spiel nicht funktioniert, wird es auch nicht gekauft.

Battlefield Bad Company 2. Ich weiß gar nicht wie lange das vor dem PC-Release auf Konsolen verfügbar war. Jedenfalls eine verdammt lange Zeit.
Außerdem hatten Konsolenspieler bereits Bad Company 1, welches vielen gefallen hat und sich dadurch BC2 gekauft haben.

Weiteres Beispiel: GTA4
Für mich war es erst nach ein paar Patches gut spielbar.
Aber wer ein bisschen die News verfolgt hat, weiß wovon ich schreibe.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Man merkt in Diskussionen mit dir, dass du an einem ernsthaften Dialog nicht interessiert bist. Du gehst auf Punkte anderer überhaupt nicht ein bzw. probierst nicht mal im Ansatz, diese Dinge verstehen zu wollen.


Nur weil jemand eine andere Meinung hat als du, musst du ihn nicht als Unwissenden abstempeln.
Der Grundsatz jeder Diskussion.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Richtig zum lachen bringen mich dann deine Antworten zur PS3, als ob du das System vollkommen verstanden hast obwohl man drei Posts weiter oben gemerkt hat, das du nicht mal ansatzweise Ahnung von der Materie hast.


Ich habe das System der PS3 auch nicht verstanden. Nie behauptet. Aber wie schon oben geschrieben, wenn du die Materie verstanden hast, lass bitte die Community an deinem Wissen teilhaben.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Pinna schrieb:


> MW2 eine Woche vor PC für Xbox360 erschienen. Und die erste Woche nach dem Release macht bekanntermaßen ziemlich viel aus.
> Und die, die es schon für Konsole hatten, davon haben sich die wenigsten das nochmal für PC gekauft.


Was wiederum bedeutet, dass anscheinend eben doch recht viele PC-Gamer auch eine Konsole zu Hause haben müssten und damit recht zufrieden sind.



> Battlefield Bad Company 2. Ich weiß gar nicht wie lange das vor dem PC-Release auf Konsolen verfügbar war. Jedenfalls eine verdammt lange Zeit.


Echt?
Glaub ich nicht.
Dazu muss man evtl noch sagen, dass sich Spiele auf den Konsolen im Allgemeinen länger gut verkaufen. Bei PC flaut der Run sehr schnell ab.



> Weiteres Beispiel: GTA4
> Für mich war es erst nach ein paar Patches gut spielbar.
> Aber wer ein bisschen die News verfolgt hat, weiß wovon ich schreibe.


Was andererseits auch wieder zeigen kann, wieviel einfacher es für Spieleprogrammierer ist, für ein geschlossenes System (Konsolen) Spiele zu produzieren.
Der Fortschritt der PC-Hardware ist eben auch dessen Fluch.


----------



## Kristian (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



AlexCena schrieb:


> @ Kristian
> Was soll an der "Komplexität der Spielewelt um einiges höher sein"?
> Kann man jetzt in die Strip-Schuppen reingehen und sich ne Nutte kaufen oder wie? Und das soll die Konsolen so überfordern? Die Spielewelt an sich wird in Mafia II weniger als ein Drittel (!) groß sein als in GTA 4 und somit immer noch ca. die gleiche Größe haben wie Mafia 1, was damals auch PC-exklusiv erschien. http://www.gameswelt.de/news/4...
> 
> Du versuchst hier den Konsolen die Hauptschuld zu geben dass jedes Spiel sein Potenzial verbläst am PC, meine Beispiele mit C&C4 ignorierst du aber gekonnt. Warum wohl? Ich kann es mir schon denken - weil dann dein Statussymbol PC mit dem du dein Dasein und deinen sozialen Status definierst nicht mehr so gut da stehen würde und das würde ja SO GAR NICHT in dein Weltbild passen.


Genau sowas habe ich mit Kompläxität gemeint. Mehr Möglichkeiten mit der Umwelt zu interagieren. Es ist auch sehr schade, dass die Spielewelt "nur" so groß sein wird wie im 8 Jahre (eine verdammt lange Zeit im PC-Bereich) alten Vorgänger. Mit dieser Meinung bin ich sicherlich hier nicht der einzige.

Und lass mich mit C&C4 in Ruhe! Man hätte schon kein C&C3 rausbringen dürfen und Alarmstufe Rot 3 war auch recht peinlich, wenn auch nicht soooo schlecht. Schwarze Schafe gab es und wird es immer auch auf dem PC geben. Ebenso gibt es dafür wirklich innovative Exklusiv-Konsolen Titel wie z.B. Heavy Rain, welches hoffentlich nie auf den PC kommen wird, denn ich sehe schon, dass die Portiertung wegen der Steuerung vermurkst sein wird. Wie es bereits beim recht guten Titel Star Wars: The force unleashed der Fall ist.

Ich habe eigentlich rein provokativ geschrieben, dass "reine" Konsoleros einen berschränkten Geist aufweisen, das habe ich sogar mehrmals in meinen Posts unterstrichen. Jedoch frage ich mich, wenn ich mir Deine und Alf's ausfallende Posts ansehe, ob ich damit vielleicht gar nicht mal so falsch gelegen habe...


----------



## McDrake (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> Als Beispiel kann ich hier Mafia 2 nennen: Es ist doch so offensichtlich warum die Spielewelt begrenzt werden soll und nicht mehr so frei begehbar sein wird wie in Mafia 1. Man möchte das Spiel schlank halten, denn anders ginge es nicht das Game für alle Konsolen heraus zu bringen. Was eine PS3 vielleicht noch geschafft hätte, würde auf einer  XBOX360  nicht mehr gehen, denn die Komplexität der Spielewelt soll noch um einiges höher sein als bei GTA4.


Auch das halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich.
Man schaue sich nur mal die Spielwelt von San Andreas an. Riesig!
Und schon da gab es Meinungen, dass das ganze einfach zu gross sei.

Dass Mafia1 "Open World" ist, habe ich trotz mehrmaligem durchspielen nie recht gespürt.
Brachte es einem was, die Gegend zu erkunden?
Ist schon ne Weile her... muss es mal wieder installieren 

Das ganze ist in meinen Augen eine Designentscheidung.
Auch Alan Wake war ursprüngliche in die Richtung geplant gewesen.
Jetzt, da ich das Game selber spiele, kann ich mir das irgendwie nicht recht vorstellen.
Immer grösser bedeutet nicht automatisch besser.
Red Dead Redemption läuft auf der Box auch prima. Warum auch nicht?


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Pinna schrieb:


> Verstehst du das Prinzip wie das mit dem OtherOS genau funktioniert? Dann lass uns an deinem Wissen teilhaben und hilf GeoHot


Ich hab den Grundgedanken des Exploits hier bereits dargelegt. Was soll ich da noch mehr und ausschweifender erklären?

Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum ich meinte, bei dem von GeoHot vorgestellten Exploit handelt es sich um einen Proof of Concept. Er hat eine Möglichkeit vorgestellt und überlässt es nun anderen, diesen Einsprung für ( was auch immer! ) zu nutzen.



> Und bitte sei mit der Bezeichung 'arm' etwas vorsichtig.


Nicht ohne Grund stand es in ' ' was du ja hoffentlich auch gelesen hast. Warum ich dich so tituliert habe, habe ich hier auch ausführlich niedergeschrieben. 



> Ich habe das System der PS3 auch nicht verstanden. Nie behauptet. Aber wie schon oben geschrieben, wenn du die Materie verstanden hast, lass bitte die Community an deinem Wissen teilhaben.


Auch hier muss ich dir wieder sagen, dass du die Beiträge anderer wohl nicht genau liest.

Ich wiederhol mich gerne nochmal: das grobe Prinzip habe ich hier bereits dargelegt.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> Jedoch frage ich mich, wenn ich mir Deine und Alf's ausfallende Posts ansehe, ob ich damit vielleicht gar nicht mal so falsch gelegen habe...


... das Leute merkwürdig reagieren, wenn man sie "weniger gescheit" betitelt bzw. sogar direkt unterstellt, dass Konsoleros unsere untere Schicht in der Bevölkerung darstellen, ist dir jetzt nicht ernsthaft in den Sinn gekommen?

Wenn man austeilt, muss man auch einstecken können ...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> Ebenso gibt es dafür wirklich innovative Exklusiv-Konsolen Titel wie z.B. Heavy Rain, welches hoffentlich nie auf den PC kommen wird, denn ich sehe schon, dass die Portiertung wegen der Steuerung vermurkst sein wird.


Wobei ich gerade bei Heavy Rain sagen muss, dass die Steuerung abseits der QTE mitunter etwas Geduld und Eingewöhung erfordert, da die Spielfiguren gerne eine Richtung einschlagen, in die man sie eigentlich gar nicht schicken wollte. Die Erfahrung musste ich gerade erst machen, als ich versuchte, zwei der Hauptfiguren unter Zeitdruck durch einen Stau zu führen. 

Es verkommt ja langsam zum Running Gag, aber wieso die Darstellung einer großen, lebendigen Welt auf Konsolen nicht möglich sein sollte, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, wo es doch in RDR ausgezeichnet funktioniert. Hätte die Welt in Mafia dieses Ausmaß, könnte man doch durchaus zufrieden sein.

Ich hoffe, mein gesellschaftlicher Abstieg kann noch dadurch aufgehalten werden, dass ich mich täglich eine Stunde an meinen guten, alten PC setze, allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass er bei der Hitze die Temperatur in meinem Zimmer nur noch mehr steigen lässt. 
Und ich bin frustriert, weil ich bei Darkness Within 2 nicht weiterkomme...oh...erste Anzeichen von Hirnatrophie.


----------



## Alf1507 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@Kristian:

Moment mal! Wo bin ich ausfallend gewesen? Du hast Konsolenspieler als nicht besonders intellegent bezeichnet und das ist ja wohl noch harmlos ausgedrückt! Du kannst echt verdammt froh sein, das dich kein Moderator für deinen provokativen Kommentar gesperrt hat!
 Konsolenspieler sind also deiner Ansicht nach einfach dumm? Hey, jetzt kommt aber die Überraschung für dich. Ich spiele sowohl auf dem PC als auch auf der Konsole. Es geht mir übrigens nicht um die Grafik. Es geht einfach um den Spielspass! In dein beschränktes Schubladendenken geht das aber offensichtlich nicht rein. Du tust mir echt leid!
Wenn ich demnächst übrigens mal " Heavy Rain" oder " Gran Turismo 5" auf meiner PS3 zocke, dann denke ich an dich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Wenn ich demnächst übrigens mal " Heavy Rain" oder " Gran Turismo 5" auf meiner PS3 zocke, dann denke ich an dich.


man sollte seine wertvollen Gedanken nicht an "Schubladen" verschwenden  
aber auf GT5 freu ich mich auch wie ein Depp.

Ich zocke grad mit nem Kumpel Borderlands auf der 360 - feine Sache, diese Splitscreenfähigen Spiele. Leider gibt / gab es das am PC kaum....für mich war Coop im selben Zimmer immer wichtig, man kann sich unterhalten, rumlungern, futtern und nebenbei zocken - mit Headset übers Inet aufm Bürosessel ist das einfach nicht dasselbe.


----------



## Alf1507 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Alf1507 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ich demnächst übrigens mal " Heavy Rain" oder " Gran Turismo 5" auf meiner PS3 zocke, dann denke ich an dich.
> ...


   
Da hast du absolut Recht! Ach Mann... solche Typen regen mich aber einfach immer wieder auf!! Ich zocke gerne am PC und auf meinen Konsolen. Bin ich deshalb ein "minderwertiger" Mensch? Ich glaube nicht! Für mich kommt es einfach auf den Spielspass an. Dragon Age Origins fand ich zum Beispiel auf der XBox360 echt super. Hat es eine bahnbrechende Grafik gehabt? Nein, ganz sicher nicht! Es hat aber Spass gemacht und DAS ist für mich die Hauptsache!
Heute rüsten die "PC-Fanboys" doch einfach nur noch gerne ihre Kisten auf, damit sie mit ihrer "fäääääteeeeeen Grafik" Protzen können. Geht es dabei aber ernsthaft noch um die Spiele? Nein, ganz sicher nicht! Das merkt man ja auch immer wieder, wenn irgendwelche Benchmarks veröffentlicht werden. Da geht es nur um eines: Wer hat den dicksten? Spielspass anyone??? Das interessiert wohl schon lange nicht mehr.
An den " tollen" Kommentaren von Kristian und Solkutter kann man ja wunderbar sehen, wie tief die PC-Community gesunken ist. Echt traurig!


----------



## Kristian (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Hehehe, ich finde diese Diskussion so herrlich   

@McDrake

SanAndreas war nicht zu groß, sondern zu leer. Es gabe zwar viele Locations, aber eigentlich nicht sonderlich viele Interaktivitäten mit der Umwelt... außer am Anfang des Spiels in der ersten Stadt. Da gab es noch viel zu entdecken. Und dann waren auch noch die zu häufigen und damit nervigen Missionen wie  "fahre von A nach B". Trotzdem ist das in echt gutes Spiel, aus einer Zeit, als die Konsolen erst anfingen an Bedeutung zu gewinnen und jedes Spiel noch für wirklich alle Plattformen programmiert wurde.

Installier Mafia 1 bloß nicht, wenn Du dir nicht die nette Erinnerung an das Game kaputt machen möchtest    Das Game hat 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel und hatte zu seiner Zeit zwar eine Super Atmosphäre, aber kaum eine Chance gegen GTA 3 anzustinken. Zurecht, denn im Grunde fährt man in Mafia 1 aus heutiger Sicht nur durch hässliche Häusergassen auf kantigen Straßen und erledigt "von A nach B" Missionen   


@Rabowke

Aber so direkt habe ich das doch gar nicht geschrieben. Wenn sich jemand so sehr angesprochen fühlt tuts mir sehr leid für ihn. Jemanden direkt angreifen, wie z.B. AlexCena solkutter eine Leuchte genannt hat, wollte ich keineswegs.


@Nyx-Adreena

Heyy...    das ist ein Werk von Rockstar! eigentlich muss man nichts mehr dazu schreiben . Die Macher von GTA 
werden sich doch nicht blamieren und ein mittelmäßiges Spiel rausbringen. Wobei ich hier auch schon so wie damals bei SanAndreas leise Kritiken lesen musste, dass die Reitereien manchmal schon etwas Geduld fordernd sind. 

Wurde auch langsam Zeit, dass RDR erscheint, denn andere Games mit diesem Szenario wie z.B. CallofJuarez sind zwar nette Versuche gewesen, haben es aber nicht all zu gut geschafft das Open-World-Feeling einzufangen.

Trotzdem, eine große Openworld-Wüste ist noch keine echte Herausforderung für eine heutige Konsole. Und wäre das Game nur für die PS3 rausgekommen, wäre das Game sehr wahrscheinlich noch lebendiger geworden. Und wenn nur für den PC... kann ich mir echt nicht ausmalen, denn leider haben wir ja keine echte Entwicklungen im PC-Bereich mehr, so dass ich mir das nicht vorstellen kann, wie das Game dann wäre. In Zeiten von 8Thread-Quad-Prozzis, CUDA, PhysiX usw. wäre sicherlich viel mehr möglich als es leider derzeit der Fall ist. Denn das zauberwort ist nunmal Multiplattform und das schwächste Glied (wohl die XBOX360) gibt indirekt den Takt vor.

@Alf1507

hehehehe    *mimimi*


----------



## Alf1507 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@Kristian:

Mehr hast du nichts zu sagen? Naja.. dafür das du angeblich ein so "gebildeter" Mensch bist, ist das schon etwas armselig, oder? Ach ja... weil du ja ein so "gebildeter" PC-User bist darfst du dich ja zu der besseren Klasse zählen! *hüstel*
Junge... du machst dich hier zur totalen Lachnummer und merkst es nichtmal! Wie alt bist du? Fast 30??? Unglaublich! Ich muss mich dann wohl echt für dich schämen, denn ich bin schon über 30! Das nennt man dann wohl Fremdschämen. So einen peinlichen Typ habe ich jedenfalls schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> Installier Mafia 1 bloß nicht, wenn Du dir nicht die nette Erinnerung an das Game kaputt machen möchtest    Das Game hat 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel und hatte zu seiner Zeit zwar eine Super Atmosphäre, aber kaum eine Chance gegen GTA 3 anzustinken. Zurecht, denn im Grunde fährt man in Mafia 1 aus heutiger Sicht nur durch hässliche Häusergassen auf kantigen Straßen und erledigt "von A nach B" Missionen


   
Also du schreibst ja viel Müll, aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.
Es ist doch egal, wie das drumherum dargestellt ist, wichtig ist der Gesamteindruck. Ich spiele Mafia 1 gerade wieder, da ich wahrscheinlich auf Mafia 2 verzichten werde (Dank Online-DRM).
Die Athmosphäre in dem Spiel ist einfach einmalig. GTA ist für die "GANGSTAAAAAAA" Typen, ich seh da immer 13jährige Kiddies rumrennen (ja, ich weiß, Klischee und Vorurteil, bin da auch nicht frei von). Aber Mafia sehe ich einfach für Leute, die ernsthafter spielen wollen. Das ganze Spiel passt einfach super zusammen, die Musik, das Fahrverhalten der Autos, die doch recht strenge Polizei -> einmal rote Ampel, schon kleben die an dir.
Wie man das alles auf die Grafik reduzieren kann, das will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf.
Ich habe auch vieles an Konsolen hier rumstehen und es macht einfach Spaß.
Wenn ich nicht gerade am Flugsimulator sitze, den ich naturgemäß am PC zocke, dann spiele ich meistens nur noch auf der Konsole, weil es da am einfachsten geht. Spiel rein, zocken, fertig. Ist auf dem PC nicht ganz so einfach, da man erstmal mit benutzerfeindlichem DRM zugemüllt wird.
Sorry, aber die Spieleindustrie hat es fast geschafft, mich erfolgreich vom PC zu vertreiben


----------



## Kristian (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@Alf1507

Okay, das sollte jetzt wirklich nicht so wirken, dass ich das letzte Wort haben muss, aber etwas muss ich wirklich zu Deinem weinerlichen und direkten Angriff auf meine Wenigkeit schreiben. Mir ist gegen halb drei morgens nach einer arbeitsreichen Nacht im Büro wegen der Hitze leider dazu nichts mehr eingefallen 

Ich frage mich wo Du das alles über mich herausgelesen hast! Ich habe an keiner Stelle behauptet, dass ich gebildet bin oder zur besseren Klasse als Du oder sonstwer hier gehöre. Ich habe an einer einzigen Stelle geschrieben, dass ich mich in so einer Lage befinde, dass ich nicht sonderlich viele Menschen beneiden muss. Und dies nur aus dem Grunde, weil Rabowke das angesprochen hatte. Die Definition von Neid findest Du hier wenn Du etwas aufmerksamer die Texte lesen würdest. Bischt doch scho so ein großer.

Die Reaktionen waren jedoch sehr schön zu beobachten: Überall sind quasi die die BMW 3er (ja, ist nicht mehr so aktuell das Klischee... Audi 5er besser?) und iPhones angemacht worden nach dem Motto "Öh, guckst Du, bin isch nicht arm... alda". 

Ich habe auch nichts von intelligenteren PC-Usern geschrieben, denn da gibt es auch so einige Zweifel ob der Intelligenz. Im PC-Bereich sind sogar besonders viele selbstzweifelnde und neidische Individuen unterwegs, dies zeigen die Beiträge in den Hardware-Foren. Überall wird dort nach Bestätigung gesucht, dass man sich doch hoffentlich für die beste Komponente entschieden hat und dann werden alle anderen, die eine andere Komponente haben als der Mainstream so gut es geht vom Pöbel (also Pseudo-Auskenner, Rabowke musste hier auch mit so einem Bekanntschaft machen) nieder gemacht (Stromfresser, zu überteuert, habe selbst was besseres usw.). Ist eine sehr verallgemeinernde Darstellung, aber ich denke, dass man das in einer Welt, in der das Individuum alles und nichts bedeutet, vollkommen legitim ist.

Den Fehler mit den vielen Entscheidungen hat Sony übrigens Anfangs bei der PS3 auch gemacht. Die Auswahl bei der PS3 Slim ist da bewusst kleiner gehalten, weil man den Käufer ganz einfach nicht mit Entscheidungen und Selbstzweifel stressen möchte.


----------



## Kristian (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht gerade am Flugsimulator sitze, den ich naturgemäß am PC zocke, dann spiele ich meistens nur noch auf der Konsole, weil es da am einfachsten geht. Spiel rein, zocken, fertig. Ist auf dem PC nicht ganz so einfach, da man erstmal mit benutzerfeindlichem DRM zugemüllt wird.



Danke  Ich hatte komischerweise echt noch nie Probleme mit DRM & Co. Bezüglich dem ganzen gibt es aber echt schrecklich viele und falsche Gerüchte. 

Ich bin zwar sehr gegen Ubisofts "ständig-Online"-Maßnahme, denn dafür ist das Internet noch lange nicht stabil genug. Trotzdem verstehe die Entscheidung voll und ganz, denn mit dem PC werden regelmäßig ungeniert Straftaten begangen, weil es die relativ einfache Benutzeroberfläche nunmal einem so leicht macht und weil man nicht so leicht belangt werden kann. Würden übrigens die heutigen Konsolen selbige Fähigkeiten besitzen, gäbe es das DRM-"Problem" auch auf der Konsole.


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ich nicht gerade am Flugsimulator sitze, den ich naturgemäß am PC zocke, dann spiele ich meistens nur noch auf der Konsole, weil es da am einfachsten geht. Spiel rein, zocken, fertig. Ist auf dem PC nicht ganz so einfach, da man erstmal mit benutzerfeindlichem DRM zugemüllt wird.
> ...


Ja, und in dem Moment höre ich auch auf, auf der Konsole zu zocken


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> Wobei ich hier auch schon so wie damals bei SanAndreas leise Kritiken lesen musste, dass die Reitereien manchmal schon etwas Geduld fordernd sind.


das stimmt schon. Allerdings ist die Spielwelt so atmosphärisch, das man erst nach über 30 Stunden anfängt, hier und da die Schnellreisefunktion zu benutzen - aber das ist ja bereits ne beachtliche Spielzeit.



> Und wäre das Game nur für die PS3 rausgekommen, wäre das Game sehr
> wahrscheinlich noch lebendiger geworden.


Und wieso das? PS3 only games sind weder aufwendiger, noch grafisch beeindruckender als Exklusivtitel für die Xbox. Uncharted 2 z.b. sieht toll aus, aber Gears of War 2 kann da mehr als locker mithalten. Vielleicht sollte man RDR erstmal spielen bevor man hier mit Vermutungen um sich wirft.



> Denn das zauberwort ist nunmal Multiplattform und das schwächste Glied
> (wohl die XBOX360) gibt indirekt den Takt vor.


komisch nur, das dann die meisten PS3 Titel im direkten Vergleich grafisch schwächer sind als auf der 360. Red Dead Redemption ist da ebenfalls n gutes Beispiel. (mehr Ruckler, Auflösung niedriger, verstärkte Pop ups) Obwohl die Hardware der PS3 eigentlich nen Tacken besser ist, kriegen die Entwickler sie bei vielen spielen offenbar nicht in den Griff.
Als letztes muss ich dir in einer Hinsicht zustimmen - Wäre RDR nur für den PC entwickelt worden, wäre grafisch noch viel mehr drin gewesen - falls das für irgendwen wichtig ist. Mir persönlich ist RDR mehr als schick genug was die Optik angeht. 
Aber das große Geld wird nunmal mit Konsolenspielen verdient, da es dort kaum Raubkopien gibt. Warum das dort so schwierig ist, wurde ja bereits angesprochen. Auch mir hat das nicht immer gefallen. Ich bin schliesslich 34 und der PC war viele Jahre das nonplus ultra für mich, wie auch für viele andere. Aber will man nach wie vor seinem Hobby nachgehen, muss man nunmal auch mit der Zeit gehen - und dazu gehört nunmal ne Konsole.


----------



## Kristian (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

@LouisLoiselle

Ich habe aber nicht nur die grafische Komponente gemeint. In diesem ganzen Grafik-Hype, in dem die Entwicklung bissl stecken geblieben ist, gehen solche Themen wie KI, Physik und global-zusammenhängende Kausalitäten total unter. Ich würde gerne mal in einem Spiel alles zerstören dürfen, obwohl das Spiel überhaupt nichts mit Zerstören zu tun hat. Ich würde gerne am Anfang eines Spiels einem keinen Hündchen in den Hintern tretten, um am Ende oder sonst irgendeinem Moment im Spiels eins über die Rübe von der besorgten Hundehalterin zu bekommen, die mich auf der ganzen Spielewelt gesucht hat. Überspitzte Darstellungen, aber sie erfüllen ihren Zweck. Für sowas sind Konsolen leider nicht gemacht, auf dem PC sollte sowas schon lange möglich sein.

Doch gibt es leider sowas noch nicht, denn die Entwicklung eines solchen Spiels wäre wohl recht teuer und aufwendig. Und Du hast es bereits erfasst, alleine für den PC-Markt wäre so ein Spiel leider wohl nicht lukrativ genug.

Bei RDR habe ich mir mal Vergleichsbilder im Inet angesehen, weil ich es in der Tat noch nicht gespielt habe. Erklären kann ich mit die Unterschiede nur durch eine DirectX gerechte Programmierung, die von der XBox360 angeblich besser unterstütz wird als von der PS3. Die Unterschiede sind schon arg, wie ich finde. Obwohl Grafik türlich nicht alles ist.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Kristian schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Bei RDR habe ich mir mal Vergleichsbilder im Inet angesehen, weil ich es in der Tat noch nicht gespielt habe. Erklären kann ich mit die Unterschiede nur durch eine DirectX gerechte Programmierung, die von der XBox360 angeblich besser unterstütz wird als von der PS3. Die Unterschiede sind schon arg, wie ich finde. Obwohl Grafik türlich nicht alles ist.


Da mein Herr Vater und ich ja einen Pakt des Wahnsinns geschlossen hatten, welcher besagte, dass wenn wir schon unseren großen Grauen untreu werden und zu Konsolen greifen, es dann so machen, dass jeder von uns eine Andere nimmt, habe ich diesen Vergleich in natura ziehen können.
Es mag ein wenig dadurch verzerrt wirken, dass sein TV größer ist als meines, aber die Xbox- Version sieht in der Tat besser aus und bietet, wird zumindest so angezeigt, eine höhere Auflösung als die PS3- Version.
Allerdings fällt das gar nicht mehr ins Gewicht, wenn man im Spiel versunken ist, wobei ich ebenfalls zu jener Fraktion gehöre, die der Grafik eine untergeordnete Rolle zuweist.
Muss ich wohl auch, mein PC ist noch einkernig unterwegs.


----------



## Lobo-lives (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Und hier ist noch ein 9. Grund: Weil meist PC-Spieler Ahnung von Windows & Co. haben und Konsolen-Zocker meist nicht. Und deshalb stellen sich die PC-Spieler bei der Arbeit am PC nicht an wie DAUs und deshalb sind sie die besseren Arbeitnehmer. Ich für meinen Teil stelle das immer wieder fest und arbeite nur noch mit Leuten mit originärer PC-Erfahrung zusammen...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Lobo-lives schrieb:


> Und hier ist noch ein 9. Grund: Weil meist PC-Spieler Ahnung von Windows & Co. haben und Konsolen-Zocker meist nicht. Und deshalb stellen sich die PC-Spieler bei der Arbeit am PC nicht an wie DAUs und deshalb sind sie die besseren Arbeitnehmer. Ich für meinen Teil stelle das immer wieder fest und arbeite nur noch mit Leuten mit originärer PC-Erfahrung zusammen...


  


edit:
ach so, oder war das etwa wirklich ernst gemeint?


----------



## Alf1507 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Lobo-lives schrieb:


> Und hier ist noch ein 9. Grund: Weil meist PC-Spieler Ahnung von Windows & Co. haben und Konsolen-Zocker meist nicht. Und deshalb stellen sich die PC-Spieler bei der Arbeit am PC nicht an wie DAUs und deshalb sind sie die besseren Arbeitnehmer. Ich für meinen Teil stelle das immer wieder fest und arbeite nur noch mit Leuten mit originärer PC-Erfahrung zusammen...


  Ähm... meinst du das jetzt wirklich ernst?

@Kristian:

Ich glaube ich muss mich mal bei dir entschuldigen. Das dein früherer Kommentar absichtlich überspitzt geschrieben war habe ich erst später gelesen. Du versuchst nun aber zu Argumentieren und du bleibst dabei sachlich ohne die Leute zu beleidigen. Ganz im Gegensatz zu solkutter, der einem z.B. "geistigen Dünschiss" unterstellt. Sowas ist ja echt keine Grundlage für eine vernünftige Diskussion. Ich kann deine Argumente, zumindest teilweise, nachvollziehen. 
Ich bin jedenfalls sowohl mit dem PC als auch mit meiner XBox360 zufrieden. Ich mag z.B. diesen extremen Online-Zwang von "Ubischrott" nicht. Was soll's? Dann kann ich halt auf die Konsole ausweichen, denn da habe ich diesen ganzen Mist dann nicht.
Diesen Monat darf ich übrigens auch noch eine PS3 mein Eigen nennen und ich freue mich echt darauf! Ich will einfach Heavy Rain und GT5 zocken.


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Lobo-lives schrieb:


> Und hier ist noch ein 9. Grund: Weil meist PC-Spieler Ahnung von Windows & Co. haben und Konsolen-Zocker meist nicht. Und deshalb stellen sich die PC-Spieler bei der Arbeit am PC nicht an wie DAUs und deshalb sind sie die besseren Arbeitnehmer. Ich für meinen Teil stelle das immer wieder fest und arbeite nur noch mit Leuten mit originärer PC-Erfahrung zusammen...


Wenn du das ernst meinst, tust du mir leid...


----------



## Alf1507 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Tja... wir wussten es doch schon immer. PC-User sind einfach die besseren Menschen! Schlauer, intellegenter und einfach gebildeter. Konsoleros sind dagegen menschlicher Abschaum! Dumm, ungebildet und im Normalfall haben sie ja nichtmal einen Hauptschulabschluss, weil sie halt geistig unterbelichtet sind.

So... wer den Sarkasmus jetzt nicht versteht, dem ist echt nicht zu helfen! Bei einigen Kommentaren könnte man aber glauben das manche Leute tatsächlich so denken.


----------



## theNDY (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

Es ist doch unterm Strich vollkommen egal wer was bevorzugt. Insgesamt ist die Grafik auf PCs um längen besser als auf jeder Konsole - allein schon da die Einstellungen per Grafikkarte, direkt im Spiel und die Auflösungen verändert werden können (!). Wer aber lieber Konsole spielt soll es doch machen, ist doch noch lange kein Grund sich die Köpfe heiß zu reden und für Außenstehende als eben die Kellerkinder zu wirken die wir der Presse nach sein sollen.

Ein bisschen erwachseneres Benehmen (allerseits) wäre angebracht finde ich.


----------



## Pinna (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Pinna schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Verstehst du das Prinzip wie das mit dem OtherOS genau funktioniert? Dann lass uns an deinem Wissen teilhaben und hilf GeoHot
> ...


Ich bin glaube ich sogar einer der Wenigen hier im Forum, der sich die Zeit nimmt ALLE Beiträge zu einem Artikel durchzulesen, bevor ich überhaupt anfange selbst etwas zu posten.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich wiederhol mich gerne nochmal: das grobe Prinzip habe ich hier bereits dargelegt.


Ich habe eine leise Ahnung von dem Prinzip ^^
Und ich wiederhole mich auch gerne nochmal und fasse nochmal frühere Posts zusammen 

Ich habe einen Kumpel, der spielt nur Xbox360 und PS3.
Ich nur PC.
Aus einem vielen Forenmitgliedern unbekannten Grund verstehen wir uns super.
Grund: Akzeptanz und Toleranz.

Und die Leuchten, die meinen Spieler anderer Plattformen persönlich anzugehen, weil sie Ihre Plattform über alles Lieben, verstehe ich auch nicht ganz.

Ich bin Only-PC (Ausnahme DS, PC wäre im Zug etwas sperrig ^^).
Hauptsächlich liegt das daran, dass ich mir einfach nicht die Zeit nehmen kann/will einfach mal ein paar Stunden auf der Couch nur zu zocken.

Wenn ich zocke bin ich meistens in einer Skype-Konferenz, habe Musik an und habe angefangene Arbeit im Hintergrund. Solche Dinge sind auf Konsole schwierig bis unmöglich.

Mein Kumpel wiederum kommt von der Arbeit nach Hause und will einfach nur zocken.
Ich kann ihn verstehen, ist aber nix für mich.

Es ist auch schwierig für mich Vorteile für etwas zu finden, das für mich keinen Nutzen hat.
Vorteile aufzuzeigen für etwas, das ich täglich nutze und mir gute Dienste leistet dagegen überhaupt nicht.

Rabowke ist (ich schätze mal) ein alter Forenfuchs und steht auch zwischen den Fronten von Konsole und PC, wobei man das Gefühl hat, dass er mehr auf der Seite der Konsolen steht. ^^

Für mich akzeptabel. Für andere anscheinend nicht.
Wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe, eine PS3 würde mich schon reizen.

Irgendwie vermisse ich die alten Zeiten von meinen 2Std Langstreckenrennen bei GranTurismo 2, bei denen ich alleine und ungestört gespielt habe und einfach nur an das Spiel gedacht habe und gespielt habe.

In meiner jetzigen Position als Clan&Community-Admin, Webmaster, Serveradmin, Hobbyprogrammierer, COD4-Server-Support für befreundete Clans, usw... habe ich wie gesagt einfach nicht die Möglichkeit einfach abzuschalten und einfach mal ein paar Stunden nur für mich vor der Konsole zu verbraten.

Ich habe dieses Wochenende mal wieder Spyro 2 auf der PS1 gespielt. Grottengrafik, aber ich habs wegen der Atmosphäre gespielt und wegen der alten Erinnerungen. Nach einer Stunde war dann aber wegen der ziemlich ramponierten CD das Spielvergnügen zuende und diese Stunde hat bei mir ausgereicht, dass bei meinen "Aufsichtspflichtigen xD" fast die Welt untergegangen wäre, weil sie irgendwas wieder am Server verstellt hatten.

Ich bin selbst dran schuld ^^. Ich bin zu hilfsbereit 
Aber wenn mich die PS3 und GT5 packt wird man mich einige Tage nicht zu gesicht bekommen und wenn die Welt untergeht 

PS: Hatte am Donnerstag PC neu aufgesetzt und COD4-Key verschlampt xD Kann mit ein Grund für den Schwächeanfall für die PS1 gewesen sein 

So, und jetzt Pokemon auf DS ^^


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Pinna schrieb:


> Ich bin glaube ich sogar einer der Wenigen hier im Forum, der sich die Zeit nimmt ALLE Beiträge zu einem Artikel durchzulesen, bevor ich überhaupt anfange selbst etwas zu posten.
> Das ist auf jedenfall schon mal sehr gut ...
> 
> Das war jetzt ernst gemeint. Ich find es 'grässlich' sich durch Threads zu lesen und man liest in jedem zweiten Beitrag "Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen aber ...".
> ...


Eigentlich erstaunlich, hmm? Das man in einem Forum extra daraufhinweisen muss, dass sich Leute gut verstehen, wo der eine nur einen PC hat, der andere nur Konsolen. 

Sowas sollte doch mMn selbstverständlich sein. Ich habe noch nie einen Konsolero gesehen, der sich hinstellt und behauptet: "Alle PC'ler sind unterbelichtete Schwachmaten!".

Sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt ... das Gegenteil hingegen schon, wie man das an einigen Beiträgen einiger User allein in dem Thread hier schön lesen kann.



> Ich bin Only-PC (Ausnahme DS, PC wäre im Zug etwas sperrig ^^).
> Hauptsächlich liegt das daran, dass ich mir einfach nicht die Zeit nehmen kann/will einfach mal ein paar Stunden auf der Couch nur zu zocken.


Dito ... mobiles Gaming ist einfach nichts für mich. Was aber primär daran liegt, dass ich selber Auto fahre und da nebenbei zocken eher hinderlich ist.



> Wenn ich zocke bin ich meistens in einer Skype-Konferenz, habe Musik an und habe angefangene Arbeit im Hintergrund. Solche Dinge sind auf Konsole schwierig bis unmöglich.


Also Musik anhören ist dank last.fm Anbindung mittlerweile möglich ( 360 ) und was das nebenbei Voice-Chatten betrifft, dass ist seit langem Möglich. Jede Konsole, bis auf die Arcade IMO, wird mit einem Headset ausgeliefert. Dieses Headset funktioniert auch wunderbar am PC ... mein Medusa Headset funktionierte seit Vista 64bit nicht zufriedenstellend, dank 360 Controller und 360 Headset habe ich nun ein Plug'n'Play Headset, was tadellos funktioniert. Wir benutzen im übrigen Ventrilo auf einem dedicated server.



> Mein Kumpel wiederum kommt von der Arbeit nach Hause und will einfach nur zocken. Ich kann ihn verstehen, ist aber nix für mich.


Also für mich gibt es da kein Unterschied, ob nun zocken am PC oder zocken an Konsole. Das ist bei mir primär eine "Genre-Entscheidung". Aktuell spiel ich halt Herr der Ringe Online ... natürlich am PC. 



> Es ist auch schwierig für mich Vorteile für etwas zu finden, das für mich keinen Nutzen hat. Vorteile aufzuzeigen für etwas, das ich täglich nutze und mir gute Dienste leistet dagegen überhaupt nicht.


Den Punkt versteh ich nicht: der Vorteil an Konsole ist eben ein größeres ( sprich erweitertes ) Spektrum an Spiele. Ganz einfach, ganz simpel.

Ich bin damals u.a. mit Need for Speed am PC aufgewachsen ( hatte meinen PC schon vor Teil I ) und es war lange Zeit flaute im Genre "Autorennen". Die 360 hingegen ... phew. PGR3, PGR4, Forza 2 & Forza 3 sind jetzt nur mal vier absolut grandiose Spiele. Ein PGR3 war damals den Konkurrenten ( imo die Zeit von Simbim ) weit voraus.

Dieser Screenshot ist von PGR3 ... aus dem Spiel herausfotografiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel ist von 2006. 



> Rabowke ist (ich schätze mal) ein alter Forenfuchs und steht auch zwischen den Fronten von Konsole und PC, wobei man das Gefühl hat, dass er mehr auf der Seite der Konsolen steht. ^^


Ob nun Forenfuchs oder nicht ... mir stört einfach die Einstellung und Denkweise der Leute, die Konsoleros als unterbelichtet betiteln. Auch ist mir die Plattform an sich egal.

Starcraft II wird am PC gespielt, Diablo 3 natürlich auch. Das kommende MMO von Bioware? Natürlich am PC. Red Dead Redemption ... auf der Konsole. Rennspiel? Konsole. Darksiders? Konsole.

Die Liste könnte man ewig und drei Tage so weiter führen & das ist der Punkt, den ich nicht verstehe bei Leuten, die strikt nur auf eine Plattform fokusiert sind und dann noch meinen, sie müssten stänkern. 



> Irgendwie vermisse ich die alten Zeiten von meinen 2Std Langstreckenrennen bei GranTurismo 2, bei denen ich alleine und ungestört gespielt habe und einfach nur an das Spiel gedacht habe und gespielt habe.


Dann solltest du dir mal Forza 2 anschauen. Grafisch immer noch recht ansehnlich, spielerisch hingegen über jeden Zweifel erhaben ( IMO sogar besser als Forza 3 ). Dort gibt es natürlich auch Langstreckenrennen etc.pp.

Bis du in Forza 2 deine Karriere durch hast bzw. 80% der Achievements, vergehen locker 75-100 Stunden Spielzeit ... wie eben in GT. 



> In meiner jetzigen Position als Clan&Community-Admin, Webmaster, Serveradmin, Hobbyprogrammierer, COD4-Server-Support für befreundete Clans, usw... habe ich wie gesagt einfach nicht die Möglichkeit einfach abzuschalten und einfach mal ein paar Stunden nur für mich vor der Konsole zu verbraten.


Die Zeiten sind bei mir zum Glück vorbei. 

Früher hab ich auch meine Zeit nonstop am PC verbracht. Programmiert in C, ASM & angefangen mit Pascal. Danach gezockt, Counter-Strike für mich entdeckt. Dann mit CS die ESL 'gerockt', die 2on2 und 5on5 Ladder hochgearbeitet ... war eine tolle Zeit damals. Nur das Problem ist: wenn man arbeitet, Familie hat und sich noch für ein paar andere Dinge interessiert, rücken solche Dinge in den Hintergrund. Missen möchte ich die Zeit damals allerdings nicht! 

Scheinbar kann man mit dir doch ganz vernünftig argumentieren und diskutieren ... ich glaub, ich hab mich ein paar Posts vorher etwas zu weit aus'm Fenster gelehnt. 

Tut mir leid.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ein PGR3 war damals den Konkurrenten ( imo die Zeit von Simbim ) weit voraus.
> 
> Dieser Screenshot ist von PGR3 ... aus dem Spiel herausfotografiert.


sah das damals echt so gut aus?^^ hatte das Spiel als Bundle mit Kameo bei meiner 360 dabei, habs aber nicht mehr gespielt seitdem. Eigentlich ziehe ich die SimBin Spiele vor, PGR is mir viel zu arcadig. Forza und GT4 bzw GT5 sind da schon eher annehmbar


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ein PGR3 war damals den Konkurrenten ( imo die Zeit von Simbim ) weit voraus.
> ...


Sah es. Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass bei den Screenshots noch 4x AA 'drauf gebügelt' war. 
Mit meiner Aussage "vor SimBin" bezog ich mich natürlich auf die Grafik & der Aufmachung. PGR3 & PGR4 sind natürlich 'reine' Arcaderacer, im Gegensatz zu Forza 2.

Kameo sah und sieht sogar heute noch verdammt gut aus ... allerdings hat mich das Spiel nie so angesprochen.


----------



## noura36 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Finger weg von PS3, Xbox 360 und Co.: Acht gute Gründe ein PC-Spieler zu sein*

aber voll der absturz....Ich habe mir das spiel Mafia II zugelegt und es hat manchmal geharkt obwohl ich schon eine gute systemvorraussetzung habe

hab mein pc selber aufgebaut

mainboard asus

Ram: 8gb ddr2
Graka: Ati hd 5850 (1024mb v-ram)
cpu: amd phenom II 525 x2 3,02 ghz black edition

das genügt erstmal...aber trotzdem hat es geharkt ich konnte ohne physx spielen ich musste es aus schalten..... 

trotz ausgeschalteter physx harkt es manchmal aber da hat diesmal mein cpu etwas schuld dran weil in der vorraussetzung des spiels steht " Um so mehr kerne umso besser" !!!!!
ok man ist erleichtert wieder neues cpu einbaun

aber worauf ich ninaus möchte ist das spiele konsolen nie stottern... ps3 spielt soger schon 3D spiele ab... aber beim pc muss man wieder kaufen baun kaufen baun 

und bei den konsolen muss man garnix rum basteln 

den 8 gutengründen stimme ich natürlich auch zu


----------

